# How are you all doing?



## everydayupsanddowns

Just checking in folks.

Hope everyone is coping, and has managed to find the level of separation/isolation that they are happy offers them reduced risk, while also allowing life to continue.

Anyone found any particular difficulties or (even better) any unforeseen benefits and opportunities from this peculiar stage in all our lives?

Any top tips to share?

Any long-forgotten hobbies being resurrected?

Is ‘working from home’ working out (if you’ve been able to arrange that?)

Any book or box set recommendations?

Hang in there folks. It will all be over by Christmas (as they used to say in the war!)


----------



## Robin

I'm OK with the lack of wider social contact, I like gardening and walking, and I have got OH to talk to. I’m finding my two adult children keep ringing me up for a chat in the evenings, though, because they live alone, and are both finding it hard working from home in their respective houses with nobody to talk to all day.


----------



## Tee G

Me and Hubby are doing fine, he has no health issues, so i send him out to get the odd things we need. Shops around here are not too bad.  Nobody wants the ground almond or coconut flour, sugar free jelly, or konjac noodles LOL . Our son needed nappies for his youngest and we managed to get him a couple of packs to keep toddler happy! Other than that, its been good so far - (although i know we are going to miss the grand-kids terribly, 1 has autism and doesnt really understand why 'grumpy nana' (Grampy & Nana, although i think she was right 1st time ) cant visit for a while.

Doing long forgotten jig-saw puzzles and having daily 'championship' scrabble with my other half.  We have both got to work together in the garden -still clearing leaves, we have tones here!!-  we used to get 40 bag fulls, (surrounded by oaks) nowadays we have a bin collection every 2 weeks, helps a lot!).  Have also cleaned out the garage and unfolded the ping-pong table.  Other tasks are lined up! so far so good.   Baton down the hatches!


----------



## eggyg

I feel a lot calmer today. Had a mini meltdown this morning, which isn’t like me at all but I got totally overwhelmed with it all. We decided to go for a walk ( see my #1000milechallenge thread in “ exercise”) as it was a beautiful sunny, frosty morning. We didn’t see many people but those we did all kept their distance. Mr Eggy cut the grass and emptied the compost bin, I ironed and caught up with some telly. I’ve spoken to all three daughters and that that was nice, even though we speak or message everyday anyways. I’m busy learning how to use my new camera, my brain is battered! Nothing changed yet as that’s the sort of things we’d do anyways, it’ll be next week when it will start to feel strange. No supermarket shopping or haircut or seeing the grandchildren. If the weather is nice we’ll be doing a lot of walking and gardening, even if it’s not nice we’ll still be walking. I would like to get some good photos of the birds in my garden, that needs lots of patience.


----------



## Elaine Humble

Hiya all went to work and crossed my fingers and prayed dint have much anxiety today which is good my throat is a bit saw but it maybe cos I had to keep repeating sorry no toilet roll paracetomols or hand gel I will probs say it instead of counting sheep to try and sleep


----------



## Bruce Stephens

I'm a generally quite solitary person so I'm mostly feeling OK. It's distressing seeing empty shelves at the supermarkets, and if that keeps going for weeks that could be problematic. I work as a software engineer (at a small privately owned company) so I can easily work from home, and we're not particularly hit by the virus (though I'd be astonished if it had no effect). (What I really miss is my hobby of social tango, but obviously it had to shut down: a hobby of hugging strangers for 10 minutes at a time isn't compatible with social distancing. It'll be wonderful when it can return, though.)


----------



## Stitch147

Apart from work im not really doing much. The shows I had for this coming weekend are all cancelled. Work is going to be busy tomorrow. But I've got the weekend off.


----------



## Flower

Felt worried sick yesterday had to give myself a talking to. My main worry is that I go and look after my poorly 88 year old Mum every other week and stay for a few days but I'm not risking the train and buses. Managed to get her to answer a FaceTime call for the first time yesterday and talked to the ceiling for a while until she eventually moved the tablet and said " Ooh that's amazing I can see your face" err yes that's why it's called FaceTime!  

Diabetes wise I'm worried about visiting the High risk foot clinic I go to every 5/6 weeks to check my foot under my plaster cast - I'm terrified something will go wrong but keep telling myself everyone is facing massive uncertainty and challenges. 

I'm trying to go one day at a time and not get overwhelmed about dealing with one big block of 12 (or however long it is) weeks. Started going for walks down roads I don't usually walk down and have discovered some lovely areas locally.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

We're 'socially distancing' ourselves as much as possible apart from going to work. My daughters are home educated so school closures don't affect us, although we are not taking them to any of the club's they attend, they're not too bothered as they're staying in contact with their friends electronically, one of the benefits of the internet!


----------



## grovesy

I am getting feed up of been told what I should or should not be doing. Even down to which hoover to use.


----------



## Lucylemonpip

Not too bad thanks. How are you doing Mike?   
I have to say though, I’m off food shopping tomorrow and actually feel a bit apprehensive, as to what it will be like! Crazy! Anyways, here are some box sets / tv series I’ve watched and enjoyed: 

Power.  
Breaking Bad. 
Bosch.
Goliath.
Vikings.
The Expanse.
Outlander.
The Purge.
Game of Thrones.
Peaky Blinders.
Mindhunter.
Elementary. 
Chernobyl.
The Handmaid’s Tale.

Just to name a few!! As you might see, I have eclectic tastes. Lol.


----------



## zoombapup

I'm actually working harder right now, as my Uni got told to do everything electronically from now until the end of semester, so I've been trying to video record all my remaining lectures and do support for classes via a really utterly rubbish app called Collaborate Ultra (ptooey!).

So actually, more busy than usual, looking forward to the weekend. I guess it beats not having much to occupy yourself with. I'd like some time to process the rage I've felt at the handling of it all though. Feels like I need to release some energy.

Food wise everything is fine, as I noticed this was coming months ago and stuck things in the freezer over time, then added a few extra tins here and there. If all else fails got tons of carb-heavy stuff still in cupboards, but that's the last resort 

800 calorie diet is a bit of a wasteland though, can't really satisfy myself with a milkshake for lunch if I've got nothing else to occupy me, so been having omelettes while the eggs are still fresh. Weight is still going down, but more slowly.

Thank god its Friday! (will be when you read this probably).


----------



## DebbieC

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Just checking in folks.
> 
> Hope everyone is coping, and has managed to find the level of separation/isolation that they are happy offers them reduced risk, while also allowing life to continue.
> 
> Anyone found any particular difficulties or (even better) any unforeseen benefits and opportunities from this peculiar stage in all our lives?
> 
> Any top tips to share?
> 
> Any long-forgotten hobbies being resurrected?
> 
> Is ‘working from home’ working out (if you’ve been able to arrange that?)
> 
> Any book or box set recommendations?
> 
> Hang in there folks. It will all be over by Christmas (as they used to say in the war!)


Hi Mike 
James and I are ok thank you , I am WFH (manager in adult social care so pretty busy),James not working or going to his football or gym or care farm or seeing his friend which is tough, but he’s doing some colouring books, reading David Walliams book, clearing leaves, bike rides by sea (live on east coast) and building 2 airfix models... whilst I am slumped over laptop trying to keep everything in order... food shopping was scary but we cook from scratch so need to keep buying fresh if possible ... best wishes to all of you and keep safe and healthy over next few weeks... I had a special birthday next week and had hired big cottage for all family but can’t risk James mixing with grandkids etc and can’t cancel so bit sad about that but health comes first ... all this put things in perspective...Maslows hierarchy and all that ,
Take care all xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Life is going on as normal as far as I am concerned, except for taking Mum to the shops as my fit and healthy brat of a brother has decided it's to dangerous to go out.
As she has no TV or internet and doesn't drive with no buses nr her, it was down to me to stock her up with all she needs. So due to my MS I found an hour was more than enough at a time for shopping was fine and manageable after I collected her. Did this over 3 days. Duty done  

Shops have very little of anything in them and even the huge pet warehouse in the local town had been stripped bare of all food.
Lucky for me I had ordered Milly's as normal and went to collect only to find that the owners had kindly put two bags back for Milly as they were having problems getting any fresh stocks in.

Living in the sticks does tend to have it's advantages as you can see as many or as few people as you please


----------



## Drummer

Just at this very moment my daughter in law is in labour and we are looking after the grandchildren but I defrosted and restocked the freezer and both fridges and bought tins and dry foods the week before everything ramped up. I am fairly certain that this virus, rather than Brexit is what I’ve been having premonitions about. All the dancing, singing and music making meetings have been shut down so I will have a lot of time to fill each week but I have a lot of things I can do to occupy my time. Perhaps I can finally sort out the last of the things left from my children being at home and go through the bookcases. I am hopeful, but cautious, and glad that I do not need to venture out for some time to come.


----------



## Sally71

We’re OK so far, have been carrying on as normally as possible but schools finish tomorrow so it will all be very strange after that!  Everything has been being cancelled this week - Girl Guides, dance classes, hospital appointment which we were due to have tomorrow was changed to telephone appointment etc, so it's all feeling a bit sad at the moment. I cancelled the hospital appointment, they want all the pump data downloaded and I haven’t got a clue how to do that, plus it's meant to be daughter's annual review so if they can’t take bloods there's not much point, and I don’t want to keep her off what might be her last school day in goodness knows how long just for a phone call.  Had the nurse on the phone tonight saying they have a little bit of flexibility this week and we can go into the hospital if we want, next week they are officially shutting the clinics down and it will be telephone contact only. So we've snapped up the chance of a last hospital check up, and she gave us a time a bit earlier than the one we should have had, so we can get back to school.  Hopefully by the time the next one is due things might be calming down a bit.

What I’m finding hardest is the shopping situation, it gets more crazy by the day and toilet rolls are rarer than hens teeth - who the hell is hoarding them all, surely once you've got some buffer stock you only have to replace what you use?!  The level of selfishness of some people is shocking and really sad.  So what is usually at worst a bit of a bore has now become a nightmare, it makes me anxious each time I go out, partly because of how busy it might be and also because of how many bare shelves there may be.  I'm changing tactics now, usually I plan meals and go out looking for a list of ingredients, now I think it will be a case of concentrate on what i can find and see what we can make with it.  And also by touring little local shops every few days I might be able to find things which i couldn't get in the big supermarkets (eggs and flour today, yay!). By slowly buying a few extra things each time i shop we have now got enough stock of things to last 2-3 weeks if we have to isolate ourselves so as long as I can keep things topped up we should be OK.  We don’t need to completely isolate ourselves at the moment but once the schools are closed we will be almost doing so anyway because there won't be anywhere else to go other than food shopping!

My daughter’s school is intending to keep her busy via  Google classroom, she can log on and get work to do and can message the teachers if she needs help.  They are expecting her to stick to her normal timetable, so e.g if she normally has science first lesson then log onto that part of Google classroom and see what work they have set her,  even the food tech teacher is going to set practical tasks of things for them to make at home (assuming we can get the ingredients of course!). It's far more comprehensive than I was expecting, which is good, and daughter said when she's timetabled to have PE I can send her out on errands - with a list of things we need and she'll walk to some of the local shops, bless her!

I hate all of this and sometimes just want to cry, but then have to give myself a very stern talking to - we're all in the same position, nobody else is exactly enjoying it either, I know some people who are really worried about how they are going to manage financially through all this and others who have far more serious health problems than we do which makes them a lot more vulnerable, so really we are lucky and I need to get a grip and get on with it.  That's how I’m keeping myself going at the moment.

Stay safe people, and hopefully before we know it we'll be coming out the other side


----------



## megga

Self isolation since Monday as I developed a cough. Thought "Great, time to spend some quality time in the shed, working on an old GPO motorcycle" but this cough has got worse, and to top it I also get bronchial asthma and have a rare muscular dystrophy that affects my throat (don't look good for me does it), but what will be will be. So I'm house bound, board stupid as I'm normally on the go, at work, in the shed, helping someone fix their car or bike, bit of DIY. So just sitting and not much to do apart from think about what could happen (not that I suffer from anxiety)


----------



## Peapod87

Hi all,

Hope you are well. Was interested to know how many of you are actually self isolating even with no symptoms but as a precaution?

I'm currently classed as a key worker so will have to go into work next week as a nursery worker.. I feel ok (touch wood) but my health anxiety is mad and I didnt know what to do... I just want someone to tell me Haha!

Thank you
P xx


----------



## nonethewiser

Carrying on with life as before, taking extra precautions like washing hands more using sanitiser gels.


----------



## steven

..yesterday  ..I received a letter from the ✻Bowel Cancer Screening Programme✻  ..no further tests are needed at this time  ..reason to be cheerful.


----------



## Peapod87

nonethewiser said:


> Carrying on with life as before, taking extra precautions like washing hands more using sanitiser gels.



Glad to hear it... my hands are red raw Haha! At least I know they are clean.. must stop touching my face.. it's so hard! Haha 
Thank you xx


----------



## Schrodinger

Al fine over here except my OH infrastructure is struggling with so many working from home.

Bloods OK now I have sorted a stupid problem out. I'm still in work, I like traveling on the empty roads although the coffee shops are now only doing take away services.
Getting things is a bit of a pain as everyone else is finding out but other than that I'm happy and not to worried.

Yes I am taking care and washing my hands, but i have a stack of film to work thorough as well so thinking of projects to do now the days are getting longer.

Take peeps and wash your hands.


----------



## stephknits

Am starting to work from home as of next week.  As I am a learning officer in a museum, most of my day-to-day work has gone anyway.  I have one daughter at home since yesterday as the school were prioritising the older ones (before the exam announcement).  Today is my older daughter's last day at school now.  Hopefully we will get some clarity regarding the GCSEs today.  So weird for her with everything she has been working so hard on just gone.  Also no school ending stuff, no prom and the prospect of nothing to do school wise until September.  The other one will at least have work sent home.  
My husband starts working from home on Monday too, so that will be the four of us in the house.  I think our dog is going to become super-fit!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Pumper_Sue said:


> Living in the sticks does tend to have it's advantages as you can see as many or as few people as you please



Glad you managed to get the shopping sorted Sue.

How lovely of the pet shop peeps to look after you and Milly so well


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Drummer said:


> Just at this very moment my daughter in law is in labour and we are looking after the grandchildren but I defrosted and restocked the freezer and both fridges and bought tins and dry foods the week before everything ramped up



Glad you got your preparations in early @Drummer.

Hope everything went well with the labour. Must be very odd to have that happening at a time like this - and sad that all those early ’meet the baby’ family visits will have to be done via video/photo rather than proper cuddles


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

steven said:


> ..yesterday  ..I received a letter from the ✻Bowel Cancer Screening Programme✻  ..no further tests are needed at this time  ..reason to be cheerful.



Great news Steven!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Peapod87 said:


> Hope you are well. Was interested to know how many of you are actually self isolating even with no symptoms but as a precaution?



Thanks @Peapod87

I think there’s a bit of a mixture of approaches on the forum. Mostly ‘distancing‘, but some with extra concerns/conditions are sensibly moving more towards full ‘isolation’.


----------



## AJLang

Due to my range of illnesses, plus having a chest infection last year that nearly made me collapse I decided to keep myself to the house the weekend before last and cancelling friends coming round.  It got me down for a while, well depression really hit,  but this morning I'm back in my craft room doing some felt sewing of pretty hearts.  I'm really lucky that I've got a very well stocked craft room  
As my partner is part of the senior management team at the university he has been having to go onto campus every work day.  But this will finish at noon today when he will be working at home for at least four weeks and will only go out for food shopping.  I've managed to get Tesco delivery slots but goodness knows what will be delivered.  We also have a small Waitrose near us - expensive but it's our closest shop - that was doing fairly ok until yesterday but my partner said that the shelves are now getting very bare and they're even running out of wine!!
So my plans are to craft, supervise things in the garden, watch the squirrels and birds, come up with imaginative meals based upon what food we've got (and that's suitable for the gastroparesis), read books and watch TV.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sally71 said:


> We’re OK so far, have been carrying on as normally as possible but schools finish tomorrow so it will all be very strange after that! Everything has been being cancelled this week - Girl Guides, dance classes, hospital appointment which we were due to have tomorrow was changed to telephone appointment etc, so it's all feeling a bit sad at the moment.



It all sounds very surreal for families with kids. I saw something on Breakfast TV today where a mum was trying to work out how to work from home herself, while simultaneously helping her kids with their homeschooling, and allowing her husband to also work from home.

Sounded like a logistical nightmare!

Sorry to hear about the shopping woes - lots of us are finding similar fears and frustrations. And I am beginning to wonder how long it will take to settle. I am not seeing trolleys loaded high to excess, and perhaps it is just everyone buying ‘one more’ of this and that, because next time when you HAVE run out you suspect there won’t be any in. Fine if one person does that... but suddenly if a few items in every trolley become ‘2 of’ instead of ’1of’ people don’t think they are behaving badly, but over the course of a day it suddenly adds up. 

It’s easy to blame some other ’bad people’ when I wonder if its now more a case of ‘a little bit of extra’ for everyone?

I like your idea of more flexible shopping. That’s probably something I will try. Much less stressful! And will lead to different meals rather than the same old same old


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

AJLang said:


> So my plans are to craft, supervise things in the garden, watch the squirrels and birds, come up with imaginative meals based upon what food we've got (and that's suitable for the gastroparesis), read books and watch TV.



Sounds ideal!


----------



## Michael12421

It's getting all a little confusing.  Early this morning we had an instruction that no-one is to go more than 5 metres from our front door. This affects my dogs and their daily runs in the campo and walks for me in the fresh air.  Now, my little village is far from a hotbed of revolution but things erupted at the instruction this morning. The Spanish like to food shop daily and on Saturday for 2 days as everything is shut on Sunday.  The authorities rapidly amended the instructions so now we can go to the food shops - no others - go to the doctor or the pharmacist. They even are going to let us walk our dogs but only as far as is necessary for them to err - evacuate, and then back home.  Here we have health cards and our normal everyday medicines are listed on there but have to be renewed each year.  My re-validation was due this week but as the authority does not want surgeries clogged up they set up a telephone line so that it could be done over the 'phone.  Called them yesterday and they told me to wait for a call from my doctor today.  He just called and re-validated my card for a year. I asked him about an antibiotic I need every three months or so for UTI's for which I usually have to visit the surgery.  He said that he would add one prescription for it to my card. I cannot fault the speed and efficiency of the Spanish health service. I have enough food for myself and my dogs for 10 weeks 12 if I restrain myself. There is no more gardening to be done, if a weed dares show its face it is rapidly removed.  I filled a bag with rubbish this morning and will take it to the basura (the big wheely bins that 'adorn' the streets in Spain) and use the opportunity to take my dogs along as well. I don't have any TV to watch and so am having to restrict my DVD watching to an hour a night. I do have an e-reader but am coming to the end of my stored novels.  My sisters send me DVD's but we have had no postal services for 10 days.  Well it is Friday and it is Spain so it is fish tonight and a few chips.  The sooner that the world stops spending money on nuclear arms and high-speed train routes and spends the money on research against this virus the better for everyone.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sounds really tough for you @Michael12421 

Im not sure how far behind Spain the UKis, and whether that level of restriction is coming here, but nothing feels impossible right now


----------



## grovesy

I believe Spain locked down last week end, a friends daughter was holidaying near Alicante, got escorted of the beach by gun carrying policeman back to the villa. 
My son was talking to an ex last weekend who lives in Madrid,  she told him they did not take it seriously till lockdown, the weekend before there had been rioting in the streets.


----------



## SB2015

I started very confused by all the advice for Diabetics in the bulletins, especially after Monday.

I was pleased to see the DUK advice, and the revision regarding who needed to self isolate. As people with Diabetes we fall into the social distancing unless there are other serious omcplications (at present).

Really interesting reading what you have all been up to.
I had forgotten about jigsaws.  We have one which is a street map of around us, with the central piece where our house is, and in the shape of a house.

I now have plans for a balance each day:

- Forum/emails/ ... stuff online
- Contact people I would normally have seen that day
- Domestics (The house will be cleaner than ever)
- Something on our ever growing job list (preparations for our new garden shed today)
- Creativity(weaving, weaving or perhaps some weaving)
- Music (singing, playing, .... perhaps singing lesson on Face Time. That will be interesting)
- Down time (perhaps that is where jigsaws come in.  Better than watching the news)

Perhaps it is the teacher in me, I look a good timetable!!

Take care all.


----------



## Robin

Had an email from my sister this morning, who is self-isolating with her OH due to his health conditions. This morning, their son brought their  6yr old granddaughter round to home-school her in the garden. Grandma watched and helped with the answers through the window. (OK if the weather is fit, we could do with a bit more Spring)


----------



## Drummer

Just an update on the situation. The latest grandchild has arrived safe and sound as far as can be seen on first inspection. The other children are sad that today is the last day at school as there were all sorts of trips and events planned, now cancelled. They have not met their new sister yet as they are not allowed into the hospital, but of course these days there are cameras in phones so they have seen her. Hopefully the weather will warm up quickly so they can at last go out into the garden to play for some time each day.


----------



## Davein

An hour ago ago my greatest concern was making certain everything was in place for self isolating.
Then my partner of 40 years  received the phone call from her consultant  confirming aggressive lung cancer.
I always believed that due to my progressive chronic illnesses I would go first. 
Suddenly the virus has become the least of our concerns.


----------



## eggyg

Davein said:


> An hour ago ago my greatest concern was making certain everything was in place for self isolating.
> Then my partner of 40 years  received the phone call from her consultant  confirming aggressive lung cancer.
> I always believed that due to my progressive chronic illnesses I would go first.
> Suddenly the virus has become the least of our concerns.


So sorry to hear this. It certainly puts thing into perspective doesn’t it? Best wishes to you both.


----------



## eggyg

I’ve calmed down today and don’t feel quite as anxious. I’ve started posting a daily photo on Facebook to remind us that life goes on. Today was my neighbour’s lovely camellia. I also have started recording what’s happening in my daily journey, just the highlights, my journal isn’t that big! I’ve FaceTimed my eldest granddaughter, she’s 13, and we have promised to do that everyday and if she needs any help with her school work we’re here to help, her parents are still working. Haven’t managed a walk today, hip playing up, but will definitely have one tomorrow. I’ve got a menu plan for four weeks and have listed the fresh things we will need in the coming weeks and when, to let our daughters know in advance. That’s the positives, the negatives today, postponing our holiday cottage on Arran until next April, cancelling hair appointments and other beautifying treatments. I will look like a different woman at the end of this! I don’t think I will be bored as long as we can still get out for a walk.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Davein said:


> An hour ago ago my greatest concern was making certain everything was in place for self isolating.
> Then my partner of 40 years  received the phone call from her consultant  confirming aggressive lung cancer.
> I always believed that due to my progressive chronic illnesses I would go first.
> Suddenly the virus has become the least of our concerns.


I'm very sorry to hear that x


----------



## Ditto

Sorry to hear this Davein.


----------



## Jon-Manchester

That is horrible news Davein, that certainly puts my petty worries in perspective. Lots of well wishes


----------



## Michael12421

Davein - such sad news. I send you and your partner every best wish.


----------



## grovesy

Davein said:


> An hour ago ago my greatest concern was making certain everything was in place for self isolating.
> Then my partner of 40 years  received the phone call from her consultant  confirming aggressive lung cancer.
> I always believed that due to my progressive chronic illnesses I would go first.
> Suddenly the virus has become the least of our concerns.


Sorry to hear this , take as good of the both of you.


----------



## GJG99

I was doing fine until I saw the sky news report from inside an Italian hospital this morning, that was a real shock to the system and upset me a lot. For some nonsensical reason I cancelled the golf I had planned for today immediately,  no logic whatsoever. 
I am confused about whether to social or self, a doctor on BBC Wales just said diabetics should be self isolating, so I'm not sure which way to jump.
Then spent 3 hours in my local boots today trying to get a repeat prescription, tbh, they had marked the floor in 2m spaces for queueing but kids showed zero interest in it, which is frustrating. 
Just me and my wife at home so I think we will find plenty to do house and garden, I'm still managing my 10k steps a day so hope to keep that going, but it's very early on this process so it's a question of wait and see. Take care everyone x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Davein said:


> An hour ago ago my greatest concern was making certain everything was in place for self isolating.
> Then my partner of 40 years  received the phone call from her consultant  confirming aggressive lung cancer.
> I always believed that due to my progressive chronic illnesses I would go first.
> Suddenly the virus has become the least of our concerns.



Oh Dave! 

I am so, so sorry to hear this. Have they given you any information about options and treatment? Or is it straight to palliative care like Jane was?

You must be beside yourselves. Take some time this weekend to let it begin to sink in.

Have you got any more appointments booked? Must be so difficult with all this c19 nonsense throwing a spanner in the works 

Thinking of you both.


----------



## Deleted member 25429

megga said:


> Self isolation since Monday as I developed a cough. Thought "Great, time to spend some quality time in the shed, working on an old GPO motorcycle" but this cough has got worse, and to top it I also get bronchial asthma and have a rare muscular dystrophy that affects my throat (don't look good for me does it), but what will be will be. So I'm house bound, board stupid as I'm normally on the go, at work, in the shed, helping someone fix their car or bike, bit of DIY. So just sitting and not much to do apart from think about what could happen (not that I suffer from anxiety)


I hope and pray you are over the worst and your health improves over the next few days . Thinking of everyone at this very difficult time


----------



## Spozkins

No symptoms for me but I work in the care system and really can't implement strict social distancing. 

Due to having other autoimmune conditions and not great control of the T1 I have decided to self isolate anyway. Work were fairly understanding though I really feel like I'm dropping them in it - but I am doing my last shift this evening and really feel that isolation is the best thing for my mental health too. 

Hope everybody is doing okay. Keep breathing and keeping busy even if you are indoors.


----------



## Elaine Humble

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that x


----------



## Elaine Humble

My thoughts are with you both and your family x


----------



## Tee G

Its a difficult time.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

megga said:


> Self isolation since Monday as I developed a cough. Thought "Great, time to spend some quality time in the shed, working on an old GPO motorcycle" but this cough has got worse,



Really sorry to hear this @megga 

Hope your cough clears up soon and you are able to go back to quality shed time. Do you have a fever too?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

GJG99 said:


> I was doing fine until I saw the sky news report from inside an Italian hospital this morning, that was a real shock to the system and upset me a lot.



Sorry to hear you’ve had a tough day today. It’s entirely understandable that you have felt a bit overwhelmed - it’s a very extreme situation, and we all have a lot to process, with a constant barrage of new information coming in every day.

Are you discussing your worries with your wife?  and do you have friends who you can contact electronically?

Good that you are keeping active too.

Some people are finding simple mindfulness or breathing exercises are helping them keep the worries, stresses and anxiety at bay.

Keep sharing how you are coping here too.


----------



## Sally71

everydayupsanddowns said:


> It’s easy to blame some other ’bad people’ when I wonder if its now more a case of ‘a little bit of extra’ for everyone?


Possibly, but I think what's worse is that people have latched onto the fact that the shops restock overnight and they are now queuing down the road at opening time.  In my local Tesco there were apparently fights over toilet roll at 6am the other morning, and the shelves were entirely cleared by half past.  My parents decided to take advantage of their local Sainsbury’s doing an OAP hour the other day, they arrived promptly at 7am only to find that they had to queue for half a mile before they could even get in the car park, and then of course took ages to find a space.  Once inside the shop was rammed to the rafters with people, they STILL couldn’t get any toilet roll or tissues or certain other items, and then had to queue for half an hour to check out.  So much for social distancing, and anyone who wasn’t an OAP who had to wait until later to go in wouldn’t have had much chance of getting what they want.  Apart from Christmas Eve, when on earth do you get that many people going shopping at the same time?! And it's happening every day!  Are some of them going every day to buy it all again, because you don’t get that happening when people just shop when they actually need stuff!

I went this afternoon, was advised not to because there would be nothing in stock, and was pleasantly surprised.  Hardly any people in there which made the whole experience much more pleasant, yes many shelves were empty but I managed to get enough food for main meals and tea time until at least Monday. Had to change my plan of what meals they were going to be, but got some amazingly fat and juicy pork chops which were not in the usual packaging and looked like they had probably been on the butcher counter and then packaged up when he went home!  They had oxtails as well, never seen those before, I didn’t buy them though!  All I couldn’t get was milk and margarine, so when I’d loaded the car up I walked over the road to Aldi and got them there.  No loo roll in either of course but we're reasonably well stocked with those at the moment.   So I have decided that unless we get extremely desperate for toilet roll there is no way I’m going shopping in the morning any more, until things calm down!

Apart from no fresh chicken or tissue products Aldi seemed amazingly well stocked, I reckon they go round refilling their shelves a bit more frequently than Tesco do


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sally71 said:


> Possibly, but I think what's worse is that people have latched onto the fact that the shops restock overnight and they are now queuing down the road at opening time.  In my local Tesco there were apparently fights over toilet roll at 6am the other morning, and the shelves were entirely cleared by half past.  My parents decided to take advantage of their local Sainsbury’s doing an OAP hour the other day, they arrived promptly at 7am only to find that they had to queue for half a mile before they could even get in the car park, and then of course took ages to find a space.  Once inside the shop was rammed to the rafters with people, they STILL couldn’t get any toilet roll or tissues or certain other items, and then had to queue for half an hour to check out.



 That sounds absolutely horrendous


----------



## Davein

Thankyou all for your kind thoughts.
Angela went to the GP as she was worried about being out of breathe and heart failure runs in her family. She went for a scan and was later contacted the same day to say her heart was perfectly OK but the scan indicated a mass on her lung.  Further PET and CT scans and endoscopy confirmed the worst outcome : aggressive form of cancer..
Due to the present crisis we are all in we were given the results over the phone.
We have been called in first thing Monday morning to the Royal Cornwall to start immediate treatment (Kemo). They have said the best they can do is try and slow down its progress.
We have two sons up in Bedfordshire and a 26 year old daughter who lives with us down in Cornwall who is very close to her mum and I have no idea when we are going to tell her as Angela doesn't want anyone to know yet. But time is short.
It must have been a year+ since I last posted on this site and it's good to recognise many familiar names.


----------



## grovesy

Davein said:


> Thankyou all for your kind thoughts.
> Angela went to the GP as she was worried about being out of breathe and heart failure runs in her family. She went for a scan and was later contacted the same day to say her heart was perfectly OK but the scan indicated a mass on her lung.  Further PET and CT scans and endoscopy confirmed the worst outcome : aggressive form of cancer..
> Due to the present crisis we are all in we were given the results over the phone.
> We have been called in first thing Monday morning to the Royal Cornwall to start immediate treatment (Kemo). They have said the best they can do is try and slow down its progress.
> We have two sons up in Bedfordshire and a 26 year old daughter who lives with us down in Cornwall who is very close to her mum and I have no idea when we are going to tell her as Angela doesn't want anyone to know yet. But time is short.
> It must have been a year+ since I last posted on this site and it's good to recognise many familiar names.


Well some regulars here, but partly due to the current situation we have had surge in members trying to find information, and in a lot cases clarification . Try to take care as best you can.


----------



## megga

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Really sorry to hear this @megga
> 
> Hope your cough clears up soon and you are able to go back to quality shed time. Do you have a fever too?


No fever thank goodness, but chest has got worse, going to have to contact the GP now, wanted to avoid as I know they're gonna be rushed of their feet.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

megga said:


> going to have to contact the GP now, wanted to avoid as I know they're gonna be rushed of their feet.



Hope you can get phone support, either from GP or via 111 - so difficult with all the options under so much pressure


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Thankful for the sunshine today. Just took the dogs out to a big wide-open green space near me (grounds of an old Manor House now owned by the council). A fair few people about, but all keeping sensible distances.


----------



## SB2015

Enjoying being in the garden this morning.  Tidying, edging and fishing out oxygenators from the pond for friends with a new pond.  Plants left for collection on the doorstep as they are self isolating.


----------



## SB2015

Davein said:


> Thankyou all for your kind thoughts.
> Angela went to the GP as she was worried about being out of breathe and heart failure runs in her family. She went for a scan and was later contacted the same day to say her heart was perfectly OK but the scan indicated a mass on her lung.  Further PET and CT scans and endoscopy confirmed the worst outcome : aggressive form of cancer..
> Due to the present crisis we are all in we were given the results over the phone.
> We have been called in first thing Monday morning to the Royal Cornwall to start immediate treatment (Kemo). They have said the best they can do is try and slow down its progress.
> We have two sons up in Bedfordshire and a 26 year old daughter who lives with us down in Cornwall who is very close to her mum and I have no idea when we are going to tell her as Angela doesn't want anyone to know yet. But time is short.
> It must have been a year+ since I last posted on this site and it's good to recognise many familiar names.


Sorry to hear your news Davein.
Take care.


----------



## SB2015

megga said:


> No fever thank goodness, but chest has got worse, going to have to contact the GP now, wanted to avoid as I know they're gonna be rushed of their feet.


Take care Megga


----------



## StephEllis

Hi everyone. I'm new to the board.  I've decided to join as I'm worried sick over the situation. To the point I have had an upset stomach, my glucose levels are high, feel sick to the stomach, heart is pounding constantly, feel light headed all caused by extreme anxiety. I am 47 with type 1. I'm ok with the isolation. Whats causing the above is that my 3 year old had a cold and chest cough the week  before last, this Thursday he woke with ear ache and a temperature. Yesterday his ear drum burst so we hot him to the doctors and hes on antibiotics. My fear is that its related to the virus and that I will get it and then my mind spirals to the worst scenario. He has had the ear problem around 4 or 5 times as a child but the doc says as its caused by a virus they are advising us to household isolate but unlikely its from virus. As I say that I can cope with the isolation. I need to calm down but just can't! Sorry for the rant! Hope everyone is doing ok xx


----------



## mikeyB

Managed to get a delivery from Tesco organised for  Wednesday. Never mind toilet rolls, why do folk want to stockpile Tinned Tomatoes and Tomato Purée? None available. Jelly Babies not available - I know who to blame for that.

I’ll have a go at amending the order on Tuesday, see if they’ve restocked. Meanwhile, you lot, stop buying up Jelly Babies.


----------



## Ditto

Hello and welcome to the forum StephEllis. I'm sorry for your trouble and can understand your anxiety. The forum is a good place to offload your fears and hopefully a trouble shared is a trouble halved and all that. 

mikeyB I think people are stockpiling anything that won't 'go off' and it's pathetic. We need rationing! I remember rationing, I wonder if they'll bring back dried egg?


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Managed to get a delivery from Tesco organised for  Wednesday. Never mind toilet rolls, why do folk want to stockpile Tinned Tomatoes and Tomato Purée? None available. Jelly Babies not available - I know who to blame for that.
> 
> I’ll have a go at amending the order on Tuesday, see if they’ve restocked. Meanwhile, you lot, stop buying up Jelly Babies.


We also couldn’t get tomato purée, weird! But my eldest daughter managed to get me some passata yesterday. Can I also ask, why do people need to stock pile mango chutney? Mr Eggy has quite the penchant for it and I do make lots of curries. Our girls have tried Asda, Tesco and Aldi, which incidentally sells his favourite. All sold out. Not that’s even weirder!


----------



## eggyg

I’ve been practicing with my new camera this morning, filled all the bird feeders ready for action. Who pops along for the first time in weeks, but Mr Woody. I was chuffed to bits, fired off a few shots and up/down loaded ( don’t know the difference) to my iPad and noticed this. Mrs Chaffinch to his left giving him the evil eye! It did make me laugh. I hope it does you too.


----------



## eggyg

mikeyB said:


> Managed to get a delivery from Tesco organised for  Wednesday. Never mind toilet rolls, why do folk want to stockpile Tinned Tomatoes and Tomato Purée? None available. Jelly Babies not available - I know who to blame for that.
> 
> I’ll have a go at amending the order on Tuesday, see if they’ve restocked. Meanwhile, you lot, stop buying up Jelly Babies.


Mike, I have loads of black ones you can have! I will swop for green or yellow!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> I’ve been practicing with my new camera this morning, filled all the bird feeders ready for action. Who pops along for the first time in weeks, but Mr Woody. I was chuffed to bits, fired off a few shots and up/down loaded ( don’t know the difference) to my iPad and noticed this. Mrs Chaffinch to his left giving him the evil eye! It did make me laugh. I hope it does you too.


Mrs. Chaffinch. 'Get off my feeder!'..brandishes imaginary rolling pin..


----------



## m1dnc

I'm still overseas in our tropical island 'paradise' (pop. 80,000). We've had just one confirmed case so far, but nobody really believes that. No testing here yet - samples have to be sent to another island. Everywhere is very quiet and all the tourists are going. We've been socially distancing. No problems with food supplies at the local supermarket, and that should continue as long as the port stays open. I have enough insulin to last to about September. The planes are still flying to the UK at the moment, but no idea how long that will last. We're due to return to Blighty in May, but everyone is saying 'stay where you are'. The island medical facilities are pretty basic and likely to be overwhelmed if it gets bad. Trying to keep busy around the garden and I've started re-learning my photo editing skills. Plenty of books on my Kindle and the Netflix account is up-to-date. Got to go wash the car....


----------



## AJLang

I’m trying to recreate the feeling of being in a pub garden even though it’s freezing cold


----------



## mikeyB

Good for you, AJ, keeps up your spirits, even though the wine is diminishing


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> I’m trying to recreate the feeling of being in a pub garden even though it’s freezing cold


The sun here in Essex is giving false hope. It is very bitter bite to the air. I have just sown my Tomatoes and Cucumber seeds. Realized I only had just enough small seed trays. Other half has just gone to Garden Center to get more he wont let me go.


----------



## Cazzablanca

I am having really high anxiety too.  My husband is off work for couple weeks but I am dreading when he has to go back to work.  We are isolating by choice but went for a walk to our normally quiet country park this morning but there were a few more people than normal and a strong wind and I found myself getting really anxious that the virus might carry on the wind, although we managed to keep a distance from people. Most thanking and acknowledging the distance. The only ones that didn't were the young parents with kids.  It probably does cross their minds that people may be trying to isolate.  As nice as it was to get some air, I won't be doing it again for a while.  Hope everyone stays well.


----------



## Cazzablanca

Cazzablanca said:


> I am having really high anxiety too.  My husband is off work for couple weeks but I am dreading when he has to go back to work.  We are isolating by choice but went for a walk to our normally quiet country park this morning but there were a few more people than normal and a strong wind and I found myself getting really anxious that the virus might carry on the wind, although we managed to keep a distance from people. Most thanking and acknowledging the distance. The only ones that didn't were the young parents with kids.  It probably does cross their minds that people may be trying to isolate.  As nice as it was to get some air, I won't be doing it again for a while.  Hope everyone stays well.


Doesn't cross their mind I meant


----------



## Cazzablanca

grovesy said:


> The sun here in Essex is giving false hope. It is very bitter bite to the air. I have just sown my Tomatoes and Cucumber seeds. Realized I only had just enough small seed trays. Other half has just gone to Garden Center to get more he wont let me go.


We normally grow plenty of veg but we weren't going to this year as my other half was going to retire asap and we were planning to go off caravanning for the summer.  Well the pension has dwindled and obviously we won't be going anywhere so we've just ordered loads of seeds online and I'm going to be his gardening assistant this summer.  At least we will get some fresh air.  I appreciate his lucky we are to have a garden.


----------



## AJLang

grovesy said:


> The sun here in Essex is giving false hope. It is very bitter bite to the air. I have just sown my Tomatoes and Cucumber seeds. Realized I only had just enough small seed trays. Other half has just gone to Garden Center to get more he wont let me go.


I’m hoping to plant up some seeds when it gets a bit warmer...but our squirrels seem to like seedlings!


----------



## AJLang

mikeyB said:


> Good for you, AJ, keeps up your spirits, even though the wine is diminishing


You too MIke. Fortunately I still have alcohol supplies from Christmas


----------



## grovesy

AJLang said:


> You too MIke. Fortunately I still have alcohol supplies from Christmas


Alcohol is the next shortage, other half has trouble getting beer. I should imagine another knock on from pubs closing down.


----------



## stephknits

Am doing a surprise quarantine knit along by Arne and Carlos, am setting up my home office and have packed away all the GCSE books and papers.  Even did a bit of weeding


----------



## rosy_nic

Hi everyone, 
I thought I would update on me  I'm still having to go to work as I work in a discount retailer, I'm not working on tills, now filling shelves and tidying. I had a cold which I'm still getting over - I'm still coughing up stuff maybe a couple of times a day, I'm also having panic attacks which not helps as I keep watching/reading the news. I'm also having my appointment with my consultant on the phone, I went to get my blood taken there was no queue!

In good news, I'm having a video chat, on Monday with the Girl Guides that I help with, so the girls can still have their last 2 meetings of the term. We are using Zoom so that shall be a bit of fun! 

Hope you all keep your self well


----------



## Ivostas66

I have been absent from work for about 7 weeks with ongoing health issues - headaches, dizziness and occasional fainting. After countless visits to hospital and appointments with specialists, MRI scans, blood tests etc, the results of my MRI and a consultation with a neurologist point to things starting to look up! The neurologist was the only person working in Outpatients other than a handful of nurses and receptionists on Friday. The place was like a ghost town yet opposite, the main hospital was fairly busy and apparently corridors are lined with empty beds just in case things start to spike and there is a rush of people. 

Must admit I have had so much conflicting advice from medical practitioners I have spoken to re: Coronavirus though. Some telling me that despite being asthmatic and a type 1 diabetic I am healthy and young (!) and therefore should just follow the usual hand washing and 2m distance guidance, but others telling me I am at much greater risk than most and as such should be self isolating and as far as possible being on lock down for the next 12 weeks! I'm somewhere in the middle at the moment.

Both sets of parents are either over 70 or close to 70 and have underlying health issues. As such our 2 year old daughter is very sad that she cannot visit or see them other than on Skype or similar. It's caused a few meltdowns. Our holiday to visit my sister and her family in Spain at Easter has also been cancelled - two different airlines for each flight, one telling us we will receive a refund, the other telling us they are not refunding any flights.

On the plus side, I have managed to do a lot in the garden as the weather has been fine and so my vitamin D levels are probably sky high! Mrs J also has a long list of jobs for me to do around the house now I am feeling more like my old self!


----------



## Ivostas66

Michael12421 said:


> It's getting all a little confusing.  Early this morning we had an instruction that no-one is to go more than 5 metres from our front door. This affects my dogs and their daily runs in the campo and walks for me in the fresh air.  Now, my little village is far from a hotbed of revolution but things erupted at the instruction this morning. The Spanish like to food shop daily and on Saturday for 2 days as everything is shut on Sunday.  The authorities rapidly amended the instructions so now we can go to the food shops - no others - go to the doctor or the pharmacist. They even are going to let us walk our dogs but only as far as is necessary for them to err - evacuate, and then back home.  Here we have health cards and our normal everyday medicines are listed on there but have to be renewed each year.  My re-validation was due this week but as the authority does not want surgeries clogged up they set up a telephone line so that it could be done over the 'phone.  Called them yesterday and they told me to wait for a call from my doctor today.  He just called and re-validated my card for a year. I asked him about an antibiotic I need every three months or so for UTI's for which I usually have to visit the surgery.  He said that he would add one prescription for it to my card. I cannot fault the speed and efficiency of the Spanish health service. I have enough food for myself and my dogs for 10 weeks 12 if I restrain myself. There is no more gardening to be done, if a weed dares show its face it is rapidly removed.  I filled a bag with rubbish this morning and will take it to the basura (the big wheely bins that 'adorn' the streets in Spain) and use the opportunity to take my dogs along as well. I don't have any TV to watch and so am having to restrict my DVD watching to an hour a night. I do have an e-reader but am coming to the end of my stored novels.  My sisters send me DVD's but we have had no postal services for 10 days.  Well it is Friday and it is Spain so it is fish tonight and a few chips.  The sooner that the world stops spending money on nuclear arms and high-speed train routes and spends the money on research against this virus the better for everyone.



My sister lives in Ibiza. On the second day of 'lockdown' she said she was climbing the walls. She is self employed and so all work has stopped and she has no income. She lives about 300m from the sea and he neighbour was arrested on the beach at gunpoint for walking his dog too far from home. A friend of hers was pulled over and arrested yesterday by armed police as he hadn't taken a short enough route driving home from work. Both of them now face hefty fines. However she does like the 8pm sing along - every night all residents have to stand outside and collectively clap/ cheer the work of the emergency services for 5 minutes.


----------



## ManonD

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Just checking in folks.
> 
> Hope everyone is coping, and has managed to find the level of separation/isolation that they are happy offers them reduced risk, while also allowing life to continue.
> 
> Anyone found any particular difficulties or (even better) any unforeseen benefits and opportunities from this peculiar stage in all our lives?
> 
> Any top tips to share?
> 
> Any long-forgotten hobbies being resurrected?
> 
> Is ‘working from home’ working out (if you’ve been able to arrange that?)
> 
> Any book or box set recommendations?
> 
> Hang in there folks. It will all be over by Christmas (as they used to say in the war!)



Manon, 56, Type 1, overweight, fibromyalgia

I am a bit concern about social distance. Mainly from people living with me and working outside, or going to supermarket and stores. 

 I am working remotely since Thursday. Setting up online classes for the school where I am head of Science. Busier than ever. 

did a lot of gardening today that made me feel good but now exhausted.


----------



## grovesy

Matt J said:


> My sister lives in Ibiza. On the second day of 'lockdown' she said she was climbing the walls. She is self employed and so all work has stopped and she has no income. She lives about 300m from the sea and he neighbour was arrested on the beach at gunpoint for walking his dog too far from home. A friend of hers was pulled over and arrested yesterday by armed police as he hadn't taken a short enough route driving home from work. Both of them now face hefty fines. However she does like the 8pm sing along - every night all residents have to stand outside and collectively clap/ cheer the work of the emergency services for 5 minutes.


I am not surprised at the gun point police escort, a friends daughter had this last week end on mainland, she was on holiday,now home.


----------



## merrymunky

I’m definitely socially distancing right now.
As a pregnant diabetic I have been instructed to work from home. It’s been difficult as a teacher. We’ve been prepping home learning packs for the children although our school will remain open as it is a special school. There’s very little for me to do now as not many children will be in and they’ve merged the children from my class with another and the teacher has already planned out the next week.
I officially finish in a fortnight for maternity anyway so there’s very little I can now do from home.

In the meantime I’m trying to rest, I might start sorting the house out a bit etc. I have mostly been watching Netflix and sleeping when not in front of the laptop ‘working.’

I don’t mind the staying in. I’m quite a home bod anyway. I am in need of some fresh air though. Have to collect prescriptions on Monday so that will get me our for half an hour


----------



## SueEK

Drummer said:


> Just an update on the situation. The latest grandchild has arrived safe and sound as far as can be seen on first inspection. The other children are sad that today is the last day at school as there were all sorts of trips and events planned, now cancelled. They have not met their new sister yet as they are not allowed into the hospital, but of course these days there are cameras in phones so they have seen her. Hopefully the weather will warm up quickly so they can at last go out into the garden to play for some time each day.


So glad all went well and congratulations to you all x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

merrymunky said:


> I don’t mind the staying in. I’m quite a home bod anyway. I am in need of some fresh air though. Have to collect prescriptions on Monday so that will get me our for half an hour



Keep yourself well MM.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Drummer said:


> Just an update on the situation. The latest grandchild has arrived safe and sound as far as can be seen on first inspection



Ah that‘s great @Drummer! Congratulations on your new Grandaughter


----------



## GJG99

Cazzablanca said:


> I am having really high anxiety too.  My husband is off work for couple weeks but I am dreading when he has to go back to work.  We are isolating by choice but went for a walk to our normally quiet country park this morning but there were a few more people than normal and a strong wind and I found myself getting really anxious that the virus might carry on the wind, although we managed to keep a distance from people. Most thanking and acknowledging the distance. The only ones that didn't were the young parents with kids.  It probably does cross their minds that people may be trying to isolate.  As nice as it was to get some air, I won't be doing it again for a while.  Hope everyone stays well.


0


----------



## GJG99

Snowden yesterday,  people are not learning, one hospital in this area


----------



## KARNAK

Congratulations on your new Grandaughter @Drummer.

Not long now @merrymunky you`re doing excellent.


----------



## merrymunky

KARNAK said:


> Congratulations on your new Grandaughter @Drummer.
> 
> Not long now @merrymunky you`re doing excellent.


 Thank you. 7 more weeks till we are induced. Feels like a lifetime and so worried about what can happen in that time, especially in the current state of the country. She’s kicking away happily though.


----------



## grovesy

One of the Scottish MPs, were saying on Twitter one of the cottage letting companies were still bookings. Someone told him there relative asked the not to take bookings for their property, but the refused, and others said as soon as bookings were cancelled they were relisting.


----------



## grovesy

merrymunky said:


> Thank you. 7 more weeks till we are induced. Feels like a lifetime and so worried about what can happen in that time, especially in the current state of the country. She’s kicking away happily though.


My local Maternity Unit has been  very strict with visiting for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Sally71

I had to laugh yesterday. Have been telling my husband all week how dire the situation is with toilet rolls, every time I go shopping it doesn’t matter how many shops I go in the shelves are always stripped bare. I found one little corner shop that still had some 4 packs and have bought some there, we are ok for at least the next week or so on that front.  Hubby wants to go and visit his parents in a few days time and drop some supplies off for them so I said it might be a good idea to look for some loo roll and was trying to describe to him where the little corner shop is, if they have any left there now. Hubby just walked straight into Home Bargains and purchased an 18-pack (an hour after daughter had walked past and said people were queuing out the door) and now he is wondering what all the fuss is about!

I find myself wanting to cry at least once a day and am desperately trying to keep myself buoyed up, if I lose the plot now I will never get through the summer!  My daughter is worse, she really doesn’t cope well with change and I’ve never seen her looking as sad as she did on Friday after school finished  so I’ve got to try and keep both of us cheered up and am keeping as busy as possible and trying to find anything silly to laugh at.  I think we will probably work through the entire film/comedy collection several times over the next few weeks just for escapism, daughter and I watched St.Trinian's yesterday (2007 version) which was just the right level of silly so we will probably watch the sequel today!

I find it some comfort having hubby home, I’d definitely rather he was here than not, he doesn’t have a clue about female emotions though so if either of us girls have a meltdown he'll be no help at all


----------



## Sally71

@merrymunky hope all goes well for you over the next few weeks, it should be exciting times but I’m not surprised you are worried given how things are. I know how desperately your little one is wanted and giving birth in the middle of a pandemic is hardly ideal (not that you had any control over that of course!)  Good luck with it all, sending ((((hugs))))


----------



## robert@fm

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hang in there folks. It will all be over by Christmas (as they used to say in the war!)


It  certainly will; the point is, _*which*_ Christmas?


----------



## Browser

I came across this on Twitter:

If this whole CV thing is starting to send you into a downward spiral, consider the following;

Bit of positive news :

- China has closed down its last coronavirus hospital. Not enough new cases to support them.

- Doctors in India have been successful in treating Coronavirus. Combination of drugs used: Lopinavir, Retonovir, Oseltamivir along with Chlorphenamine. They are going to suggest same medicine, globally.

- Researchers of the Erasmus Medical Center claim to have found an antibody against coronavirus.

- A 103-year-old Chinese grandmother has made a full recovery from COVID-19 after being treated for 6 days in Wuhan, China.

- Apple reopens all 42 china stores,

- Cleveland Clinic developed a COVID-19 test that gives results in hours, not days.

- Good news from South Korea, where the number of new cases is declining.

- Italy is hit hard, experts say, only because they have the oldest population in Europe.

- Scientists in Israel likely to announce the development of a coronavirus vaccine.

- 3 Maryland coronavirus patients fully recovered; able to return to everyday life.

- A network of Canadian scientists are making excellent progress in Covid-19 research.

- A San Diego biotech company is developing a Covid-19 vaccine in collaboration with Duke University and National University of Singapore.


----------



## grovesy

We will see about China and they are just beginning to relax a bit.


----------



## Sally71

We could do with some good news, let's hope it’s not all fake!


----------



## Robin

I just looked out at the beautiful clear sky where the sun has just set, and thought, I haven’t seen such a clear sky since....Oh, The Icelandic Ash cloud! No vapour trails!


----------



## missclb

Well now, it feels like the world has joined me on social distancing  Since moving back to the UK six months ago, we have been working from home, and because of the house renovations – we've barely left it, other than to ASDA and B&Q.

It's so typical though, just as we're nearing the end of the work and I was looking forward to trying to make friends and be more involved with the local community, this happens.

Keep in contact with all your family and friends, and stay sane in amongst the crazy! What will be, will be.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Anitram said:


> I may have just had a lucky escape. We were due to meet up with friends on Saturday for a games night (three families) but cancelled in the light of current advice on social distancing. Yesterday evening my wife linked up with our friends via Skype. The partner of one, who were due to host, is now showing symptoms and the wife of the other said she had started to feel unwell. Just as well we called it off, then.
> 
> Martin



A perfect example of why avoiding these non-essential gatherings is so important Martin!


----------



## Ditto

> Italy is hit hard, experts say, only because they have the oldest population in Europe.


 So we really should be following the Mediterranean diet then?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ditto said:


> So we really should be following the Mediterranean diet then?



Boom tish!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Spotted this New Zealand graphic on Twitter today which was quite a striking still from an animation about the huge effect of social distancing.

So it might be a bit annoying,  it it makes a HUGE difference 




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241711012803420161


----------



## Ditto

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Boom tish!



LOL I was being serious!  

This reminds me of the time me and my friend were in my backyard sunbathing and my friend said how hot the sun was and I said yes you'd never think it was 93 million miles away. She cracked up and told me I was a joker. I was being serious that time as well. Mild autism is very entertaining.


----------



## Ditto

Anitram said:


> The north of Italy also has the highest level of nitrogen dioxide pollution in Europe. What's it doing to people's lungs, breathing that in day in day out?


 Makes me wonder how old they'd all get with clean air!


----------



## Jodee

Doing ok here.

Planting veg seeds, some have already germinated  
I have a pile of books I want to read but so far only got halfway through one.

Just enjoying the sunshine and the garden mostly at present and seem to be doing more machine washing.

Keep safe and well everyone


----------



## Teddy*

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Just checking in folks.
> 
> Hope everyone is coping, and has managed to find the level of separation/isolation that they are happy offers them reduced risk, while also allowing life to continue.
> 
> Anyone found any particular difficulties or (even better) any unforeseen benefits and opportunities from this peculiar stage in all our lives?
> 
> Any top tips to share?
> 
> Any long-forgotten hobbies being resurrected?
> 
> Is ‘working from home’ working out (if you’ve been able to arrange that?)
> 
> Any book or box set recommendations?
> 
> Hang in there folks. It will all be over by Christmas (as they used to say in the war!)


----------



## grovesy

Ditto said:


> Makes me wonder how old they'd all get with clean air!


They also had a fairly good health care system too!


----------



## Eddy Edson

grovesy said:


> They also had a fairly good health care system too!



Lots more hospital beds than the UK, apparently ...

The high Italian fatality rates are a statistical artifact, most likely, driven by lack of testing. Because testing resources are way limited, most people don't get tested until they go to hospital, ie they're pretty damn sick. So the reported coro case numbers don't include a large number of milder, undiagnosd mainly younger cases - multiples of the reported numbers.

Ditto for the UK, where test rates have also been woeful.  So in the UK you get a "raw" CFR of ~5%, hugely more than eg the ~0.5% places with lots of testing, like Germany and Oz, are seeing.  

Probably the actual fatality rates are not that different. It's just that inept management in UK means that you likely have something like 10X the reported number of cases. As testing in the UK ramps up, there will be a large increase in the number of reported cases, but the raw CFR will come down.


----------



## Ivostas66

Potty training (our 2 year old daughter not me!) Third attempt in 6 months. Not going well so far.

Mainly decided to try again because there don't appear to be any nappies available anywhere!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ditto said:


> LOL I was being serious!



Well... if the population is more at risk because they are all older (living longer) than in other places in Europe, then it seems to suggest it’s a good diet for long life!


----------



## grovesy

Eddy Edson said:


> Lots more hospital beds than the UK, apparently ...
> 
> The high Italian fatality rates are a statistical artifact, most likely, driven by lack of testing. Because testing resources are way limited, most people don't get tested until they go to hospital, ie they're pretty damn sick. So the reported coro case numbers don't include a large number of milder, undiagnosd mainly younger cases - multiples of the reported numbers.
> 
> Ditto for the UK, where test rates have also been woeful.  So in the UK you get a "raw" CFR of ~5%, hugely more than eg the ~0.5% places with lots of testing, like Germany and Oz, are seeing.
> 
> Probably the actual fatality rates are not that different. It's just that inept management in UK means that you likely have something like 10X the reported number of cases. As testing in the UK ramps up, there will be a large increase in the number of reported cases, but the raw CFR will come down.


I have heard that high rates could be partly explained by the mixing of the generations,  and there tactile behaviours.


----------



## Ivostas66

An 'unexpected' following my isolation/ absence from work is finding out how amorous our elderly retired neighbours are! It's most afternoons, she tends to be very loud and our daughter pointing at the wall or if we are outside their bedroom, saying "_the lady has got an owey Daddy, is she hurting?_"


----------



## Eddy Edson

grovesy said:


> I have heard that high rates could be partly explained by the mixing of the generations,  and there tactile behaviours.



No surprise if that's got something to do with it, but it's not enough to give Italy a CFR of 9%, which is the current "raw" number. The limited-testing explanation goes most of the way, I think.

This German virologist is good, and his comments agree with other virologists I follow: https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundhe...ronavirus-pandemic-germany-virologist-charite


----------



## Austin Mini

Just got the dreaded text saying stay at home for the next twelve weeks and make sure you do. Oh well will find something to do.


----------



## grovesy

Austin Mini said:


> Just got the dreaded text saying stay at home for the next twelve weeks and make sure you do. Oh well will find something to do.


Did it 12 weeks or at least 12 weeks?


----------



## stephknits

Well homeschool and working has had mixed results.  Spent the morning swearing at the work laptop trying to get it to talk to the printer etc.  Am not impressed with daughter two's attitude to home learning either.  She insisted on sitting on the table to do her biology and has flatly refused to address me as Mrs Parmee.  Am going to attempt family yoga later, perhaps after a stiff gin


----------



## SB2015

We managed a wok roast und a reservoir, and saw just four people, from whom we were well distanced.  Good to get some fresh air and lovely to be warm in the sun.

My week to cook now and no problems with getting what I needed so far


----------



## eggyg

We’ve been for an 8 mile walk, door to door. No car involved. We saw some cyclists, three joggers, two dog walkers from across the road. Oh and a llama! WT heck? I’m thinking this may be the last long walk we will be doing for a while.


----------



## Robin

I’m just picking my jaw up off the floor after this morning's shopping experience in the medium sized co-op in the next town. I was dreading it, but when I got there, around 10am, there were hardly any customers, shelves full of stock (Oh well apart from looroll which I didn’t need anyway), got all the stuff I needed for the week, (which was mainly fruit and veg, but I did panic buy fruit pastilles and jelly babies in case of hypos). Shelf stackers busy replenishing stocks, but all moved out of the way and gave you your 2 metres of distance if you needed something near them, all in all, more relaxing than a normal Monday morning! Took a spare mediwipe from my Libre sensor pack to clean the trolley handle, and sanitised hands once back at the car. I couldn’t believe it was such an oasis of calm after the panic and empty shelves of last week. Perhaps everyone’s finally run out of room in their fridges/cupboards/sheds.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> We’ve been for an 8 mile walk, door to door. No car involved. We saw some cyclists, three joggers, two dog walkers from across the road. Oh and a llama! WT heck? I’m thinking this may be the last long walk we will be doing for a while.


We were thinking about Llamas yesterday, you hear about trekking centres where you lead a llama, and we worked out this would keep you nicely spaced 2 metres apart. Horse riding is similar, a horse is about 2 metres long. (But I have a feeling tonight’s Boris speech might well scupper riding for a while).


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

SB2015 said:


> We managed a wok roast und a reservoir, and saw just four people,



I know that was just a bit of autocorrect, but I am helpless with giggles here Sue.

I didn’t even know you spoke German!


----------



## SB2015

If only I checked before I posted them.  
Mind you it made me chuckle too.
A good thing after hearing Bo-Jo
I am glad that I have loads of interests.


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> We were thinking about Llamas yesterday, you hear about trekking centres where you lead a llama, and we worked out this would keep you nicely spaced 2 metres apart. Horse riding is similar, a horse is about 2 metres long. (But I have a feeling tonight’s Boris speech might well scupper riding for a while).


You can still go out to exercise once each day.
Is your horse at home with you?  Could be a good form of exercise,
(Not for me as I find that there is no brake, steering wheel and gears is a bit of an issue in a horse)


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> You can still go out to exercise once each day.
> Is your horse at home with you?  Could be a good form of exercise,
> (Not for me as I find that there is no brake, steering wheel and gears is a bit of an issue in a horse)


No, unfortunately, we have to travel to the stables t have a lesson, and can’t really do it without involving other people. I expect the governing body of riding schools will order them all to close anyway.


----------



## SB2015

I am not sure that we will notice much difference with the new rules.  We will just walk nearer home after our meal as our exercise, and get on with stuff in the house or garden.  Might need to plan my meals a bit more to reduce the number of shopping trips.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Marvin is looking very forlorn at the idea of having to drop to only one walk a day


----------



## mikeyB

I guess you called him Marvin for a reason, Mike, so being gloomy must be par for the course


----------



## Ditto

Marvin! LOL


----------



## Robin

Benny G said:


> Exponential growth of a new virus in the human population? I remember when HIV was spreading around the world, scientists explained the facts and figures and showed how the whole human race would be infected by 2006, I felt devastated.
> But it turned out that not everybody was at equal risk of catching HIV: Once the appropriate protective measures were introduced (for those most at risk) the virus became less apocalyptic, and in time even manageable.
> So back to the present situation, we could either concentrate protection at those most at risk of pneumonia while the rest of the very low risk population keeps working or we could put the whole country under martial law and then have to live through the decades of economic wasteland.


Three immediate problems.
1. How would you stop it being transmitted into care homes by carers who had been exposed to it in their daily lives.
2. How would you keep essential services running even if, say, only 10% of the workforce was suffering from it at any one time,(bearing in mind that when the day most people get it 'mildly' a lot of them still have to spend a week in bed with a high temperature, like 'flu used to do before they invented the jab).
3. How would you define who needs to be kept apart? It’s emerging that in the UK there are a surprising number of younger people (30s and 40s) needing critical care. 
I wouldn’t like to be a vulnerable person self-isolating, and find that if my house catches fire, there aren’t enough firemen left standing to man the fire engine, or if I needed to go to hospital, half the nurses are off with it.
(Sorry, this is derailing the thread, perhaps it should be moved to a more appropriate place.)


----------



## SB2015

Setting politics aside, and focusing on our current situation,

Today
I plan to conquer the problem of not being able to upload photos.
(@everydayupsanddowns be warned there may be more squeals of ‘help’)
My garden is growing and we will be spending lots of time in there.
I have three weaving projects near completion and want to add to the Procraftination thread.

This along with Pilates (because that is what I would have done normally today) and some time in the sunshine gardening (or perhaps just reading my book.  Why does that still feel so decadent after all these years)

Weird times, and somehow the decree to stay at home feels safer.  
I can’t promise that I will be feeling quite so positive in weeks to come.

No Marvin to be walked,  And I am glad that we do not have to have a dog to be allowed out for our exercise.


----------



## Eddy Edson

We're still piddling around with soft semi-lockdowns and border closings here, but I imagine that will tighten up over the next couple of days. Too often still policy here consists of following what country X did - not a great strategy when country X is eg the UK.

Magpies, natural social distancers, have taken it upon themselves to help out. Here's one monitoring social distancing compliance:



Generally magpies stand around on the ground doing nothing except social distancing and warbling beautifully, and for two weeks in spring attacking anything which approaches their nests with beserk fury.  

Sometimes one develops a Mussolini complex and decides to stand on something tall instead of on the ground. (The others politely ignore him.) Poor form in normal times, but these days we need leaders.

Corellas on the other hand are completely useless:


----------



## Sally71

The death rate in Italy is finally showing signs of slowing so that's a hopeful sign too.


----------



## SB2015

Still no joy with uploading photos!
Frustrating.  I don’t seem to have, or can’t see the options of reducing the size of the file


----------



## SB2015

I thought that I had solved it, using one of the little buttons on the menu bar.
@Robin, @everydayupsanddowns  when do you get the bit that gives you the choice of how big the file will be.  I am on an iPad.

Step away from the machine and accept defeat for today.


----------



## Robin

I click the 'attach files' box, below.
one of the options that pops up is 'photo library'. When I click on that, a list of my albums comes up.
When I click on an album, all the photos display, and when I click on a photo that ai want to upload, a blue tick appears on the one I’ve chosen, and the box underneath comes up with 'choose size'


----------



## Bloden

We’re fine here, thanks for asking @everydayupsanddowns. Hubby’s tiling and painting the new (will it ever be finished?!!) downstairs bathroom. And I’m writing an essay and a presentation for uni. We had a nice long walk this morning with the dogs. 
Cadw’n iach, pawb. Stay well, ev1.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Robin said:


> a blue tick appears on the one I’ve chosen, and the box underneath comes up with 'choose size'



You will only get that option if the full size image meets the upload limit requirements (it has to be uploaded full size, before the system can make it smaller).

Did you see my response/screenshot about iPad email resizing @SB2015 ?


----------



## Sally W

Lucylemonpip said:


> Not too bad thanks. How are you doing Mike?
> I have to say though, I’m off food shopping tomorrow and actually feel a bit apprehensive, as to what it will be like! Crazy! Anyways, here are some box sets / tv series I’ve watched and enjoyed:
> 
> Power.
> Breaking Bad.
> Bosch.
> Goliath.
> Vikings.
> The Expanse.
> Outlander.
> The Purge.
> Game of Thrones.
> Peaky Blinders.
> Mindhunter.
> Elementary.
> Chernobyl.
> The Handmaid’s Tale.
> 
> Just to name a few!! As you might see, I have eclectic tastes. Lol.


Breaking bad - I watched about 7 episodes a couple of years ago whilst recovering from surgery & despite having nothing else to do but rest I couldn’t get into it. Strange as had brilliant reviews...


----------



## Sally W

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Just checking in folks.
> 
> Hope everyone is coping, and has managed to find the level of separation/isolation that they are happy offers them reduced risk, while also allowing life to continue.
> 
> Anyone found any particular difficulties or (even better) any unforeseen benefits and opportunities from this peculiar stage in all our lives?
> 
> Any top tips to share?
> 
> Any long-forgotten hobbies being resurrected?
> 
> Is ‘working from home’ working out (if you’ve been able to arrange that?)
> 
> Any book or box set recommendations?
> 
> Hang in there folks. It will all be over by Christmas (as they used to say in the war!)


Hi Mike
Ironically,  I usually work from home being self-employed but have just lost my year long contract as my client can’t operate their business under current conditions. 

I’ve been batch cooking fresh food for the freezer on waiting for click and collect slots to become available.

Tips include learning meditation -   free apps and online tutorials teach a few moments relaxation of the mind. Doing resistance presses against the kitchen worktops whilst waiting for kettle to boil to keep fit.
Library BorrowBox for free audio books and podcasts. Digging out old seed packets and growing cress or herbs to watch something grow and develop. Once I’ve cleared and tidied the house I’m going to restart my drawing and painting hobby and order the West Wing from CEX as I’ve heard it’s brilliant.

Hope you are doing OK.


----------



## SB2015

everydayupsanddowns said:


> You will only get that option if the full size image meets the upload limit requirements (it has to be uploaded full size, before the system can make it smaller).
> 
> Did you see my response/screenshot about iPad email resizing @SB2015 ?


Missed that Mike
I have never seen the box at the bottom that Robin mentioned but I have never looked at the bottom as I always use my iPad in landscape.
I shall try.  If that doesn’t work I shall track down your bits.
  I am not giving up (yet)


----------



## SB2015

Just tried @Robin
No message at the bottom even in profile, just goes straight to trying to upload and then tells me it is too big.


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> Just tried @Robin
> No message at the bottom even in profile, just goes straight to trying to upload and then tells me it is too big.


That’s got beyond my technical limits, then!


----------



## SB2015

everydayupsanddowns said:


> You will only get that option if the full size image meets the upload limit requirements (it has to be uploaded full size, before the system can make it smaller).
> 
> Did you see my response/screenshot about iPad email resizing @SB2015 ?



I tried emailing the picture to myself, and saving it in the iPad but when I then tried to attach it it still did not work, and just told me it was too big.  This is driving me bonkers, although in the grand scheme of things I realise it is really a minor problem.  It used to be really nice to be able to share pictures, and it would be good to be able to do this again.
Any other ideas.


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> That’s got beyond my technical limits, then!


Thanks for trying to get me sorted.


----------



## SB2015

Sorry people I have highjacked this thread into a tech advice thread.

Back to important things
It was sunny all day and we had out first lunch in the garden.
Weeding, Pilates and skipping filled the morning.

I then attempted to collect a prescription for our isolated neighbour.  
The queue went round three bends.  At the end there was a member of staff who let me know that they were not accepting anyone else to the line, in which people had been waiting three hours at very safe distances.  I shall join the queue again tomorrow and take my book with me.

Happily adding to my Covid Journal each day and trying to developer more than just a diary.


----------



## Barbie1

I was working from home three days a week so overjoyed to be able to do my fourth too. My job is fairly secure so apart from having to brave shops occasionally I am doing ok. (I was moved to tears the other day when I joined the “over 60s” queue at Iceland, and the lady who runs a flower shop next door brought out a box of bunches of daffodils and handed them out to everyone in the queue.)

OH however has had to close our little cafe, but has retained the staff on a notional wage. No earthly idea how to get all the government support handouts, but they certainly won’t come soon enough to pay the rent next week! Still we are steadily eating our way through all the supply of food left over, though I have to admit the locally renowned “hearty eater” breakfasts are beginning to pall a bit. I never realised before just how few “healthy” options we offered......!
i managed to go for a run this morning, but technology totally defeated me so I have no idea how far or how fast. Felt good though when I stopped, and I’m sure detouring round other runners and dog walkers will have increased the distance.

Chin up everyone, and stay safe


----------



## SB2015

I very much miss our local cafe.  Such a value to the community.
I am so sorry to hear about the position you are in.


----------



## SueEK

I have spent the last few days cleaning, then a bit more cleaning but then for a change I have done hoovering, oh and a bit more cleaning. I used to be a bit obsessive when I was younger about cleaning but have relaxed as I got older, now I am reverting to type. Can’t deny this is beginning to get to me, I’m worried for myself, more worried for my husband and terrified my children or grandchildren will get it. I’m totally aware of all the facts but nevertheless my brain is working overtime. I am now avoiding the news apart from the headlines first thing in the morning as I don’t feel it is doing me any good, my boring sensible side has hidden somewhere. I think it’s because I am usually in control of things, especially at work but not allowed to go to work which I am missing. 
Anyway less moaning, I will adapt, I have loads of things (other than cleaning) to do though we didn’t manage to get what we need to decorate our bedroom so that’s a real shame.
Glad others are managing, we will all get through it together x


----------



## Eddy Edson

Here in South Australia it's a bit like On the Beach, if you remember that old thing: waiting at the edge of the world for the fallout to arrive.  Just ~200 cases, a couple in intensive care, no deaths yet, most cases are imports, just one "community transmission". But the horizon is darkening ...

Just hope that the govt and its medical advisors are using the time wisely and eg planning to emulate South Korea rather than Europe.

On a positive note, the do seem to have been pretty well prepared so far.  Testing rate appears to be higher than even South Korea - about 12,000 per million, maybe 10X the UK level from numbers a few days ago.  And the positivity rate is <1%, lower than just about everywhere, so hopefully most cases are actually being picked up, contacts traced and isolated. (Unlike the UK, where no surprise if the actual infection rate is 10X the reported detections.)

The hospital 100m from me is being re-purposed for mild/moderated coronavirus cases, so hopefully that's another WHO recommendation which will be followed: put cases in dedicated facilities, don't send them home to infect families and neighbours.

Fingers crossed, but it's tense enough, and the shutdowns are going to be really grim for the economy for an unknown length of time (and my work, which deals with fragile tech start-ups ...). 

But then after we beat this thing, which we will, it's going to feel *so good*, and economically the liquidty tap will be turned to "flood" & it will be boom times again like after every other crisis in the last 40 years.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Doing ok, but jumpy as hell, hubby cleared his throat earlier and I hit the ceiling, set the timer on my phone while cooking, it went off and I jumped so much my son saw it from across the room.  I need to calm down otherwise I will make myself very ill with worry.  

But once again that is what I love about this forum, people get that we are all scared, I am trying to limit my news and Facebook exposure, but I don't feel I need to limit this forum.  I may not answer very much but I read most posts and certainly common sense prevails on here.

Thank you once again everyone.


----------



## Michael12421

Spent this morning making baked beans from scratch.  Heinz baked beans are available here in Spain but not in my village, I would have to drive to the nearest larger town and I ain't allowed.  ' baked' beans are now simmering on the stove top ready to accompany the sausage and sauerkraut potato cakes for my dinner.


----------



## grovesy

Hope they turn out ok.


----------



## Michael12421

They turned out brilliantly - Heinz eat your heart out. Only problem is getting smoked paprika so I am going to ask my sister to pop some in the post now that the postal system is working again after 2 weeks of no service at all.


----------



## Bloden

Coals to Newcastle @Michael12421 LOL


----------



## Michael12421

Bloden said:


> Coals to Newcastle @Michael12421 LOL


Actually - if that is what you meant - smoked paprika is most definately not available here - just dulce or piquante - more's the pity.


----------



## Ditto

On The Beach!  

Re photos, if you save a photo to Facebook it makes is small automatically. Photos taken with my mobile are massive but when I posted to Facebook and then saved them back to my laptop they were much smaller, they look the same but aren't. I fail at tech explanations but you could try it. With Facebook photos I can get loads on a memory stick but if they are left mobile sized then not so many. 

I am doing fine. My life hasn't changed really, we did nowt and went nowhere anyways.


----------



## grovesy

Michael12421 said:


> They turned out brilliantly - Heinz eat your heart out. Only problem is getting smoked paprika so I am going to ask my sister to pop some in the post now that the postal system is working again after 2 weeks of no service at all.


Oh that is good. You have answered another query I had about post.


----------



## Kaylz

Not doing so great

Bruce is now off work as he spoke to the health & safety guy and he advised him not to go in, he'll still be coming here for tea as he has no means of getting a meal at his own flat, I don't see a problem as the last time he came into contact with anyone was Monday before the new guidelines came out and he'd already been here a few hours by then, besides my mum is obviously still going out shopping

My grandad is still coming for tea but his lack of care to the guidelines is severely stressing me out, he's been up the street, along at the local Scotmid twice and spent most of the afternoon stood at the gate as usual, we tried to tell him he can't be doing that just now but we just got shouted at that he gets fed up sat in the house (don't we all!)

Bruce's mum took him to Lidl so happy that we got a few bits and bobs including that gold dust that is.....toilet roll!

To be honest I just want to cry and sleep, at least when I'm sleeping I'm not hearing about it all the time, not feeling like I need to wash my hands all the time (I know I don't but OCD is dictating me AGAIN) I just don't feel comfortable at all 

Anyways hope everyone is doing better 
xx


----------



## belugalad

I have been looking after my mother for the last 3 years and only pop out very quickly to the shop,I haven't had free time,visited friends or socialised in that time,I'm telling you this as I want you to know that you get used to staying in the home,so please don't worry.It will just take a few weeks to adjust but you will be ok.
If you would like to get out for a bit it's nice to have a brisk walk 30 minutes of fresh air will do your mind and body wonders I'm unable to see my son now,so have brought his weights down from his room and will be following online dumbell workouts to keep me busy and give myself a health boost.


----------



## eggyg

We’ve had a glorious day and done a bit gardening. Still struggling with mother in law wanting to go out and asking us to go round. We don’t know what to do with her. She has four sons ( 2 with health problems and can’t visit, one works in the NHS and shouldn’t visit and the other one has offered help but she refuses) in the same town, six granddaughters who have all phoned her everyday and offered to get her shopping but it’s not enough for her, she’s feeling very sorry for herself. It’s stressing me out if truth be told as she is guilt tripping Mr Eggy even though he has explained he can’t go round. Other than that today hasn’t been much different from a pre Covid 19 day.


----------



## BigPawsMaw

Lucylemonpip said:


> Not too bad thanks. How are you doing Mike?
> I have to say though, I’m off food shopping tomorrow and actually feel a bit apprehensive, as to what it will be like! Crazy! Anyways, here are some box sets / tv series I’ve watched and enjoyed:
> 
> Power.
> Breaking Bad.
> Bosch.
> Goliath.
> Vikings.
> The Expanse.
> Outlander.
> The Purge.
> Game of Thrones.
> Peaky Blinders.
> Mindhunter.
> Elementary.
> Chernobyl.
> The Handmaid’s Tale.
> 
> Just to name a few!! As you might see, I have eclectic tastes. Lol.


Vikings was brilliant. Im sorry its finished.


----------



## BigPawsMaw

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Just checking in folks.
> 
> Hope everyone is coping, and has managed to find the level of separation/isolation that they are happy offers them reduced risk, while also allowing life to continue.
> 
> Anyone found any particular difficulties or (even better) any unforeseen benefits and opportunities from this peculiar stage in all our lives?
> 
> Any top tips to share?
> 
> Any long-forgotten hobbies being resurrected?
> 
> Is ‘working from home’ working out (if you’ve been able to arrange that?)
> 
> Any book or box set recommendations?
> 
> Hang in there folks. It will all be over by Christmas (as they used to say in the war!)


----------



## BigPawsMaw

Hi
I started staying indoors before told to do so because i know my immune system.
 Every winter for 5 years i was in bed with a two month flu and not strong enough to get to the loo. 
So i know i will be in bigger trouble with the virus. 
Im worried. 
I now switch the news off after hearing it once a day. Thats enough. Im less stressed that way. 
I find that BBC radio 3 is soothing.


----------



## PhilT

Has anyone tried to register on GOV.UK as an extremely vulnerable person so that you can get priority grocery deliveries from supermarkets?  Well diabetics are not included in the list if you try to register.  I find this strange as we are more likely to suffer complications from infections than most people.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> Actually - if that is what you meant - smoked paprika is most definately not available here - just dulce or piquante - more's the pity.


Oh. Hubby’s just got a pot of La Chinata out of the cupboard and it says it’s smoked. Oh well, the important thing is you enjoy your cooking!


----------



## grovesy

PhilT said:


> Has anyone tried to register on GOV.UK as an extremely vulnerable person so that you can get priority grocery deliveries from supermarkets?  Well diabetics are not included in the list if you try to register.  I find this strange as we are more likely to suffer complications from infections than most people.


You will be informed some time this week if you are classed in the very high risk. Most Diabetics will not fall into this group, as they only think this covers around 1.5 million. There are more Diabetics than that.
Unfortunately like other things, there are different degrees of risk, and the group they are giving priority are extremely high risk.


----------



## Toucan

BigPawsMaw said:


> I started staying indoors before told to do so because i know my immune system.
> Every winter for 5 years i was in bed with a two month flu and not strong enough to get to the loo.
> So i know i will be in bigger trouble with the virus.
> Im worried.
> I now switch the news off after hearing it once a day. Thats enough. Im less stressed that way.
> I find that BBC radio 3 is soothing


Hi again @BigPawsMaw . I've just replied to your message in Newbies section. 
I find it better not to listen to the news to often as well, just once a day for an update. Radio is a very good alternative, I mainly listen to Classic FM or if I want something a bit lighter Smooth FM.


----------



## SB2015

BigPawsMaw said:


> I now switch the news off after hearing it once a day. Thats enough. Im less stressed that way.
> I find that BBC radio 3 is soothing.



That sounds like a good plan.  The news is unsurprisingly repetitive.
Have you found other things to do?


----------



## SB2015

Frost this morning.  I like the contrast and vaguely remember  that this will help to break up the lumpy bits of soil. 

Fish all down at the bottom of the pond this morning, but they will soon be up again once the sun is out. I saw the first tadpole yesterday, swimming all alone, and away from the fish.  They will do well to survive as there are now a lot of fish in there.  Also spotted a lot of tiny black fish.  The golden ones all start black then gradually change colour.

A busy day ahead, as I am trying to do what I would normally just at home.  This morning would be Pilates, lunch of half a cheese scone at our favourite cafe, then choir. OH has even made the cheese scones for me!  

This afternoon plan to finish a large blanket I have woven, wash it, stretch it and dry it in the sun.  Scary stuff as it has taken me forever to weave it, and just a short time in the machine with me hoping it comes out alright.  I will send a photo now that I have this sussed (thanks to all those that gave suggestions.  @everydayupsanddowns wins the prize for patience in explaining things to a numpty)

Have a good day


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

PhilT said:


> Has anyone tried to register on GOV.UK as an extremely vulnerable person so that you can get priority grocery deliveries from supermarkets?  Well diabetics are not included in the list if you try to register.  I find this strange as we are more likely to suffer complications from infections than most people.



Only about 1.5million people are on the ‘extremely vulnerable’ list. There are 4.8million people with diabetes. The extreme vulnerable list includes:

people who have received an organ transplant and remain on ongoing immunosuppression medication
people with cancer who are undergoing active chemotherapy or radiotherapy
people with cancers of the blood or bone marrow such as leukaemia who are at any stage of treatment
people with severe chest conditions such as cystic fibrosis or severe asthma (requiring hospital admissions or courses of steroid tablets)
people with severe diseases of body systems, such as severe kidney disease (dialysis)
While diabetes does include a small amount of increased risk, generally this is likely to be linked to sub optimal glucose management (and the impact this can have on healing etc) plus linked risks of heart disease, DKA, HHS etc etc.

Diabetes doesn’t seem to add much, if any, risk of developing a severe case - it’s more that any severe illness (if it does develop) is a bit more complicated.

I don’t think they could put people with diabetes on the ‘extremely vulnerable’ list without also including people with asthma, copd, CKD,  heart disease, Parkinson’s, MS and all the rest... if that happened, people who *really* needed priority support would get lost in the crowd.

Of course, if people have other factors which make their individual case more complicated, and increase their individual risk - then they should try to get a referral from their healthcare worker, nurse, GP etc.


----------



## Michael12421

Bloden said:


> Oh. Hubby’s just got a pot of La Chinata out of the cupboard and it says it’s smoked. Oh well, the important thing is you enjoy your cooking!


I do enjoy my cooking. My sisters in the UK tell me that baked beans have disappeared from the supermarket shelves where they live so I sent them a link to the recipe I followed.  Here it is https://www.healthylittlefoodies.com/healthy-baked-beans/ I am desperately short of fuel oil and emailed my supplier last Monday and I had a reply this morning -- they are coming between noon and 2 pm today which is good because it is so cold and wet here. Thankfull for small mercies.


----------



## grovesy

Michael12421 said:


> I do enjoy my cooking. My sisters in the UK tell me that baked beans have disappeared from the supermarket shelves where they live so I sent them a link to the recipe I followed.  Here it is https://www.healthylittlefoodies.com/healthy-baked-beans/ I am desperately short of fuel oil and emailed my supplier last Monday and I had a reply this morning -- they are coming between noon and 2 pm today which is good because it is so cold and wet here. Thankfull for small mercies.


Think they are back on the shelves but when this fiasco started lots of unbelievable things dis appeared.


----------



## Bloden

Michael12421 said:


> I do enjoy my cooking. My sisters in the UK tell me that baked beans have disappeared from the supermarket shelves where they live so I sent them a link to the recipe I followed.  Here it is https://www.healthylittlefoodies.com/healthy-baked-beans/ I am desperately short of fuel oil and emailed my supplier last Monday and I had a reply this morning -- they are coming between noon and 2 pm today which is good because it is so cold and wet here. Thankfull for small mercies.


Thanks for the recipe @Michael12421.


----------



## mikeydt1

i have been occupied with getting to grips with windows 10, my old desktop decided to pack up yesterday what a noise when it happened.

spent all yesterday evening and most of the morning updating windows 10 as the computer has not been used for a total 622 days, that was when i fell ill and spent a month in hospital.

at least it is something to pass the time with.  could feel my temper boiling with all the updates 

diabetes is still playing havoc with me but keeping on top just.


----------



## SB2015

Michael12421 said:


> I do enjoy my cooking. My sisters in the UK tell me that baked beans have disappeared from the supermarket shelves where they live so I sent them a link to the recipe I followed.  Here it is https://www.healthylittlefoodies.com/healthy-baked-beans/ I am desperately short of fuel oil and emailed my supplier last Monday and I had a reply this morning -- they are coming between noon and 2 pm today which is good because it is so cold and wet here. Thankfull for small mercies.


Glad that they are on their way with some fuel.
How is the essay going


----------



## Michael12421

SB2015 said:


> Glad that they are on their way with some fuel.
> How is the essay going


They arrived at 12.45.  Erm - what essay?


----------



## SB2015

Michael12421 said:


> They arrived at 12.45.  Erm - what essay?


Oops.  Muddled you with someone else.
You could write one though.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Had a bit of a time of it this week...mum taken to a&e with chest pains...she ok now. I found a lump in my breast at the weekend, had a scan and mammogram, fortunately it's just a cyst. Twisted my ankle today tripping over the cat! It's really sore.


----------



## grovesy

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Had a bit of a time of it this week...mum taken to a&e with chest pains...she ok now. I found a lump in my breast at the weekend, had a scan and mammogram, fortunately it's just a cyst. Twisted my ankle today tripping over the cat! It's really sore.


Sorry to hear you have had one thing after another. Hope your ankle recovers quickly.


----------



## SB2015

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Had a bit of a time of it this week...mum taken to a&e with chest pains...she ok now. I found a lump in my breast at the weekend, had a scan and mammogram, fortunately it's just a cyst. Twisted my ankle today tripping over the cat! It's really sore.


Sorry to hear you have had such a rough week.  
Glad that you got your results so quickly and that your Mum is okay now.

I hope your ankle feels better soon.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Up early for a supermarket shop today. Lots of sensible measures in place and the shelves were well stocked. People keeping their distance too. Much better!


----------



## SB2015

A day of rest to allow my rather large, colourful knee go down.


----------



## Robin

I ventured out to the local shops just now. I was the only customer in the butcher’s but in the deli there was an oldish man (probably 60-70) with a mask and an 'I’m all right Jack’ attitude, bumbling around the shop, he physically pushed past me at one point! He ignored the chorus of '6ft apart' from the staff member, me and the only other customer. As I left, he’d stepped outside to take a call on his mobile, and was standing talking on it in the shop doorway, blocking up both the butchers and deli doors! Unbelievable!


----------



## grovesy

SB2015 said:


> A day of rest to allow my rather large, colourful knee go down.


Hope it is on the mend soon.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Had a bit of a time of it this week...mum taken to a&e with chest pains...she ok now. I found a lump in my breast at the weekend, had a scan and mammogram, fortunately it's just a cyst. Twisted my ankle today tripping over the cat! It's really sore.



Eeek! Sorry to hear about your poorly ankle, and the scare you’ve had with your mum.

Glad it turned out to be a cyst for you - you’ve really been going through it haven’t you! And just at the point when really the last thing you want to have to do is have any requirement for medical/hospital help


----------



## grovesy

Had to manage do my front garden, around the recycling collections. When  they were all done, I went did it that it is done for another day. I had to my back gardening, once the children next door had gone in from playing football.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Still very up and down, never thought I would be glad of work as a distraction.  Had a nice chat with my colleague in Detroit who is having similar anxiety issues as me, we do the same job, I am the EU co-ordination and she is the US co-ordination, but it did help.  

But on a positive note mum and dad got most of their home delivery today, just hand wash, long life milk and baked beans missing. So daughter and hubby going to try on their weekly shopping trips.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Grannylorraine said:


> Still very up and down, never thought I would be glad of work as a distraction.  Had a nice chat with my colleague in Detroit who is having similar anxiety issues as me, we do the same job, I am the EU co-ordination and she is the US co-ordination, but it did help.



sorry to hear you've been having a tough time @Grannylorraine 

Glad you’ve managed to connect with your colleague.


----------



## mikeydt1

think i have only come down with a UTI, got the symptoms, i have a catheter in and feel like i am cross legging, had them before so will take action if it gets worse, not sure how 111 will react if i telephone them though with all what is going on.


----------



## grovesy

mikeydt1 said:


> think i have only come down with a UTI, got the symptoms, i have a catheter in and feel like i am cross legging, had them before so will take action if it gets worse, not sure how 111 will react if i telephone them though with all what is going on.


You need to do now!


----------



## Grannylorraine

mikeydt1 said:


> think i have only come down with a UTI, got the symptoms, i have a catheter in and feel like i am cross legging, had them before so will take action if it gets worse, not sure how 111 will react if i telephone them though with all what is going on.


You have my sympathies. But you still need treatment so ring 111, they understand that other illness haven't stopped because of the Covid virus.


----------



## mikeydt1

just a quick update, after seeing advice on here i have contacted the 111 service, only took nearly 2 hours to get through but i am now on a call back list for a doctor to speak with me.

have been using catheters for many years and knew straight away this morning that i was having classic uti symptoms.

medication now issued by the 111 doctors.


----------



## Michael12421

Just been informed that, in my tiny village, a family of 10 people are in isolation because they have the virus. It is assumed that they are amongst the gypsy community because only gypsies here live in such large households. Sounds racist I know but with the scarcist information available people will presume.


----------



## grovesy

mikeydt1 said:


> just a quick update, after seeing advice on here i have contacted the 111 service, only took nearly 2 hours to get through but i am now on a call back list for a doctor to speak with me.
> 
> have been using catheters for many years and knew straight away this morning that i was having classic uti symptoms.
> 
> medication now issued by the 111 doctors.


Glad you got treatment.


----------



## Pine Marten

Yes, forecast is for cold temperatures. I'm happy to stay in.

Before lunch we spent an hour or so cleaning and oiling some of the arms & armour - 2 swords, 2 daggers and a sallet helmet, most of which came from re-enactors sales apart from one sword which is a real heavy cavalry sword bought years ago.

We've also done a lot of house cleaning and laundry. And watched a number of films, on Netflix and Now.tv. Things could be worse, I suppose....and is, for many people, I do realise


----------



## Robin

Yippee, I managed to pick up my prescription this morning. Our local pharmacy is having problems because our regular pharmacist left about a month ago, and we have been relying on locums. So the pharmacy keeps having to close unexpectedly if they can’t get a locum. or if they start falling behind on making up the actual prescriptions. I went down on Thursday and it was shut, I joined a queue (all spaced 6ft apart down the road) yesterday, and after ten minutes the assistant popped her head out of the door and said, sorry, they were getting overwhelmed and needed to close for a couple of hours, could we all come back later, so I went home again. Went down early this morning, shorter queue, and got in five minutes later.


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Yippee, I managed to pick up my prescription this morning. Our local pharmacy is having problems because our regular pharmacist left about a month ago, and we have been relying on locums. So the pharmacy keeps having to close unexpectedly if they can’t get a locum. or if they start falling behind on making up the actual prescriptions. I went down on Thursday and it was shut, I joined a queue (all spaced 6ft apart down the road) yesterday, and after ten minutes the assistant popped her head out of the door and said, sorry, they were getting overwhelmed and needed to close for a couple of hours, could we all come back later, so I went home again. Went down early this morning, shorter queue, and got in five minutes later.


That is very encouraging @Robin.  The reports of long queues were possibly due to understandable panic at the start of the shut down.


----------



## SB2015

Pine Marten said:


> Yes, forecast is for cold temperatures. I'm happy to stay in.
> 
> Before lunch we spent an hour or so cleaning and oiling some of the arms & armour - 2 swords, 2 daggers and a sallet helmet, most of which came from re-enactors sales apart from one sword which is a real heavy cavalry sword bought years ago.
> 
> We've also done a lot of house cleaning and laundry. And watched a number of films, on Netflix and Now.tv. Things could be worse, I suppose....and is, for many people, I do realise


Imagine just how clean every household will be at the end of this, along with drawers sorted, things found that we had forgotten wear, odd socks paired up, ...


----------



## SB2015

mikeydt1 said:


> just a quick update, after seeing advice on here i have contacted the 111 service, only took nearly 2 hours to get through but i am now on a call back list for a doctor to speak with me.
> 
> have been using catheters for many years and knew straight away this morning that i was having classic uti symptoms.
> 
> medication now issued by the 111 doctors.


Glad to hear you got this sorted and that 111 were able to help with ‘normal’ stuff.


----------



## SB2015

Grannylorraine said:


> Still very up and down, never thought I would be glad of work as a distraction.  Had a nice chat with my colleague in Detroit who is having similar anxiety issues as me, we do the same job, I am the EU co-ordination and she is the US co-ordination, but it did help.
> 
> But on a positive note mum and dad got most of their home delivery today, just hand wash, long life milk and baked beans missing. So daughter and hubby going to try on their weekly shopping trips.


Take care and keep in touch.


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> Yippee, I managed to pick up my prescription this morning. Our local pharmacy is having problems because our regular pharmacist left about a month ago, and we have been relying on locums. So the pharmacy keeps having to close unexpectedly if they can’t get a locum. or if they start falling behind on making up the actual prescriptions. I went down on Thursday and it was shut, I joined a queue (all spaced 6ft apart down the road) yesterday, and after ten minutes the assistant popped her head out of the door and said, sorry, they were getting overwhelmed and needed to close for a couple of hours, could we all come back later, so I went home again. Went down early this morning, shorter queue, and got in five minutes later.


Our Pharmacy was owned and run by the same husband and wife till a few months ago, and sold the shop to another indenpent Pharmqcy, that has one other shop, I did say to my other half , I wonder if they will come out of retirement to help out. They live in the area and within walking distance of the shop.


----------



## Ditto

I think our Warden, Stuart, is making sure we're all okay. I was sat there reading when he called over the intercom Good Morning Janet! I jumped outta my skin.  It's nice to feel cared about.


----------



## eggyg

Haven’t done much today as it’s turned bitterly cold. It was 18 degrees up here on Thursday! We’ve a glut of rhubarb so I’ve made a rhubarb cake. Of course I’ll only be partaking in a small sliver!  Just lit my coal fire and I’m going to read my book now.


----------



## Stitch147

I'm tired today.


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> Haven’t done much today as it’s turned bitterly cold. It was 18 degrees up here on Thursday! We’ve a glut of rhubarb so I’ve made a rhubarb cake. Of course I’ll only be partaking in a small sliver!  Just lit my coal fire and I’m going to read my book now.


It has been bitterly cold here in Essex, though I spent nearly an hour in my Greenhouse,  sowing flower seeds.


----------



## Flutterby

I feel tired, probably because I haven't done much. Have been busy in the garden other days but its too cold today. The wind blew my new greenhouse over, upending my freshly planted tray of seeds. 

Going to watch Tipping point in a minute.


----------



## grovesy

Flutterby said:


> I feel tired, probably because I haven't done much. Have been busy in the garden other days but its too cold today. The wind blew my new greenhouse over, upending my freshly planted tray of seeds.
> 
> Going to watch Tipping point in a minute.


Oh that is a shame. Mine is an old one survived the 1987 hurricane, and every storm since. Though many panes suffered at the hand of footballs, over the years . Most of the panes are now plastic ones.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Struggling today and eaten far to many carbs, including some chocolate, yet I know I need to keep myself as healthy as I can, but got a bit upset as hubby was going to go shopping this morning before  his shift in Tesco warehouse/distribution centre, but saw on our local Facebook group that it was so over run that they had to shut the car park.  For the first time I put a negative post on the group reminding people that those who work behind the scenes to keep supermarkets stocked need to eat, and although they are not panic buying now, in a way they are if the car park has had to be closed at 8am.  He is going to try again tomorrow when it is NHS and staff only before the shop opens at 10am, but if people outside those 2 groups go ready to start queuing the car park might have to shut again.  Luckily his day off is Monday, so I have told him he is not to work any overtime as we need to eat.  

I know what with dried food, canned food and frozen food, luckily I froze a lot of meat when I was ill back in Feb and earlier this month, so we can get by for a week or two with being inventive, will be a bit like the invention test on Masterchef.  But would be nice to have some fresh meat and veg, but he will get what he can get either tomorrow or Monday, either that I have to get over my current fear of leaving the house and go get some food.  

I also need to start doing some exercise instead of sitting on the sofa when I am not working.

But I am going to be honest as I can't say this anywhere else, but I am totally convinced I am going to get this and be seriously ill or die, I know that is going overboard but my anxiety has taken over.  

Trying to stay strong to help my parents get supplies in.


----------



## SB2015

Stitch147 said:


> I'm tired today.


I am not surprised with all the work you have done as well as the emotional stress.
Take care, find a treat and put your feet up.


----------



## SB2015

Grannylorraine said:


> Struggling today and eaten far to many carbs, including some chocolate, yet I know I need to keep myself as healthy as I can, but got a bit upset as hubby was going to go shopping this morning before  his shift in Tesco warehouse/distribution centre, but saw on our local Facebook group that it was so over run that they had to shut the car park.  For the first time I put a negative post on the group reminding people that those who work behind the scenes to keep supermarkets stocked need to eat, and although they are not panic buying now, in a way they are if the car park has had to be closed at 8am.  He is going to try again tomorrow when it is NHS and staff only before the shop opens at 10am, but if people outside those 2 groups go ready to start queuing the car park might have to shut again.  Luckily his day off is Monday, so I have told him he is not to work any overtime as we need to eat.
> 
> I know what with dried food, canned food and frozen food, luckily I froze a lot of meat when I was ill back in Feb and earlier this month, so we can get by for a week or two with being inventive, will be a bit like the invention test on Masterchef.  But would be nice to have some fresh meat and veg, but he will get what he can get either tomorrow or Monday, either that I have to get over my current fear of leaving the house and go get some food.
> 
> I also need to start doing some exercise instead of sitting on the sofa when I am not working.
> 
> But I am going to be honest as I can't say this anywhere else, but I am totally convinced I am going to get this and be seriously ill or die, I know that is going overboard but my anxiety has taken over.
> 
> Trying to stay strong to help my parents get supplies in.


So sorry to hear that you have had such a rough day, and it is understandable that there is a lot of anxiety around.  It is difficult not to get into worrying about things we can’t control.  Like you I have succumbed to some additional chocolate, even though I know it is not ideal, however we are human.
Tomorrow is another day.
Keep fit, keep strong, and look after your levels as best you can.


----------



## SB2015

Flutterby said:


> I feel tired, probably because I haven't done much. Have been busy in the garden other days but its too cold today. The wind blew my new greenhouse over, upending my freshly planted tray of seeds.
> 
> Going to watch Tipping point in a minute.


B.....r.  Have you some more seeds you can plant?
Take care.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Stitch147 said:


> I'm tired today.


Rest up, take care x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Grannylorraine said:


> Struggling today and eaten far to many carbs, including some chocolate, yet I know I need to keep myself as healthy as I can, but got a bit upset as hubby was going to go shopping this morning before  his shift in Tesco warehouse/distribution centre, but saw on our local Facebook group that it was so over run that they had to shut the car park.  For the first time I put a negative post on the group reminding people that those who work behind the scenes to keep supermarkets stocked need to eat, and although they are not panic buying now, in a way they are if the car park has had to be closed at 8am.  He is going to try again tomorrow when it is NHS and staff only before the shop opens at 10am, but if people outside those 2 groups go ready to start queuing the car park might have to shut again.  Luckily his day off is Monday, so I have told him he is not to work any overtime as we need to eat.
> 
> I know what with dried food, canned food and frozen food, luckily I froze a lot of meat when I was ill back in Feb and earlier this month, so we can get by for a week or two with being inventive, will be a bit like the invention test on Masterchef.  But would be nice to have some fresh meat and veg, but he will get what he can get either tomorrow or Monday, either that I have to get over my current fear of leaving the house and go get some food.
> 
> I also need to start doing some exercise instead of sitting on the sofa when I am not working.
> 
> But I am going to be honest as I can't say this anywhere else, but I am totally convinced I am going to get this and be seriously ill or die, I know that is going overboard but my anxiety has taken over.
> 
> Trying to stay strong to help my parents get supplies in.



[[[hugs]]] xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

SB2015 said:


> So sorry to hear that you have had such a rough day, and it is understandable that there is a lot of anxiety around.  It is difficult not to get into worrying about things we can’t control.  Like you I have succumbed to some additional chocolate, even though I know it is not ideal, however we are human.
> Tomorrow is another day.
> Keep fit, keep strong, and look after your levels as best you can.



I've succumbed to chocolate too.


----------



## rosy_nic

Hi everyone update on me! Still going to work  public transport cut so having to wait for ages in the cold for a bus home from work. Had my Consultant Dr's appointment over the phone on Thurs - H1ABc up to 69 since I last saw him in June last year, not surprised with all the stuff that is going on, seeing him in Oct hopefully then can finally get my BP & feet checked. 

Today my dad dropped off some heavy shopping like milk etc whist he still can which is great, to see him too, I miss being able to spend time over at my parents, they are only 30 minutes drive from me. I also got an upgraded iPad, it's a sort of early birthday present/I can't see you for weeks present, hopefully, I should be able to Skype/Zoom/Facetime my family from it.


----------



## SB2015

rosy_nic said:


> Hi everyone update on me! Still going to work  public transport cut so having to wait for ages in the cold for a bus home from work. Had my Consultant Dr's appointment over the phone on Thurs - H1ABc up to 69 since I last saw him in June last year, not surprised with all the stuff that is going on, seeing him in Oct hopefully then can finally get my BP & feet checked.
> 
> Today my dad dropped off some heavy shopping like milk etc whist he still can which is great, to see him too, I miss being able to spend time over at my parents, they are only 30 minutes drive from me. I also got an upgraded iPad, it's a sort of early birthday present/I can't see you for weeks present, hopefully, I should be able to Skype/Zoom/Facetime my family from it.


That sounds like some good things to return to after a cold journey home.
Thanks for helping us all to keep going.


----------



## rosy_nic

SB2015 said:


> That sounds like some good things to return to after a cold journey home.
> Thanks for helping us all to keep going.



Thanks  It is, a nice cup of tea helps too


----------



## Flutterby

grovesy said:


> Oh that is a shame. Mine is an old one survived the 1987 hurricane, and every storm since. Though many panes suffered at the hand of footballs, over the years . Most of the panes are now plastic ones.


Mine is a plastic one, unfortunately incredibly light but we have weighted the frame down with bricks so hopefully it will survive. I bought it a couple of weeks ago for the sole purpose of giving me some focus whilst I can't go out. Yours sounds like a really good one despite the plastic window panes. I don't think mine would cope in a hurricane!


----------



## SB2015

rosy_nic said:


> Thanks  It is, a nice cup of tea helps too


A cuppa always goes down well


----------



## grovesy

Flutterby said:


> Mine is a plastic one, unfortunately incredibly light but we have weighted the frame down with bricks so hopefully it will survive. I bought it a couple of weeks ago for the sole purpose of giving me some focus whilst I can't go out. Yours sounds like a really good one despite the plastic window panes. I don't think mine would cope in a hurricane!


I bought it at a Tesco Garden Center when they had gardens centers, and it was their own label. Though I think I saw on the paper work it was made by Hall's, they were a well known greenhouse maker. It does not owe me anything. Yesterday it helped keep my sane.


----------



## Toucan

Morning everyone, it's later than I think, as I forgot the clocks were changing. So just enjoying that special first cup of tea,

I am being successful in finding the positives in the situation most of the time - time to do many things that I have been wanting to get to for a while. Plenty of time to focus on healthy eating and exercise resulting in improved BS readings. More garden fence conversations letting me get to know my neighbours, enjoying the sunshine and the garden, and many more things.

The down times are listening to the news and my worry and concern about what some people are already enduring and how this horrific situation will develop and the short and long term effects on us all. - My antidote to this is to just listen to the news once a day, and otherwise just take one day at a time.
The other big down is missing being with my family, as I am used to spending a couple of days a week looking after the boys.
- but we do a video call every day and they seem to be coping well and enjoying spending more family together. 

So I keep trying to find the 'silver linings' as much as I can, but also just let the emotions take over sometimes as well, and console with a good cup of tea.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Chilly start here today. Glad I did my pottering in the garden yesterday!

Managed to get some seeds planted, and put the sweet peas in that I spotted in the Supermarket on Friday. Maybe we *will* have some summer colour after all!


----------



## Robin

OH has tentatively suggested I cut his hair! We were both booked for a cut this week, but of course it was cancelled. Mine can just grow, I can nibble the fringe with the nail scissors so I can see out. But OH is worried I’ll approach him with a knife and fork, or the garden shears, even though I do cut my adult son's hair occasionally, and he hasn’t been arrested for frightening the neighbours.
I read somewhere that we would find out the true colour of the nations's hair in 4-5 weeks time. (I’m lucky, I don’t have to colour mine yet, so no 'roots' for me!)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

How exciting!!

Which of these tantalising options will he opt for I wonder?


----------



## Robin

everydayupsanddowns said:


> How exciting!!
> 
> Which of these tantalising options will he opt for I wonder?
> 
> View attachment 13743


My creation might be a bit limited by the amount of hair OH has left in the first place!


----------



## eggyg

This will be me after lockdown.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> OH has tentatively suggested I cut his hair! We were both booked for a cut this week, but of course it was cancelled. Mine can just grow, I can nibble the fringe with the nail scissors so I can see out. But OH is worried I’ll approach him with a knife and fork, or the garden shears, even though I do cut my adult son's hair occasionally, and he hasn’t been arrested for frightening the neighbours.
> I read somewhere that we would find out the true colour of the nations's hair in 4-5 weeks time. (I’m lucky, I don’t have to colour mine yet, so no 'roots' for me!)


Lucky you. I’ve hidden the Tupperware bowls from Mr Eggy and the scissors!


----------



## grovesy

We have had light snow shower here. Though sun is shining again now.


----------



## mikeyB

This morning: Got up, wee, went down for the paper, got back and washed my hands after touching the paper, the lift button and the door security button. (Put paper down in the man cave.)  I’ll read that this afternoon to give viruses a chance to pop their clogs. Meanwhile, I’ll read the Sunday National on my iPad, then the Washington Post while drinking a triple shot Americano, no milk, and a leisurely vape. After all that I might be able to persuade my body to go for a shave and a shower.

Then I’ll be human again

Just realised, apart from the paranoid handwashing, that’s a perfectly normal Sunday.


----------



## Michael12421

Ater my post about changing the calendar to April, I forgot that today the clocks had to be changed - something to do - oh joy oh rapture unforseen.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

mikeyB said:


> Just realised, apart from the paranoid handwashing, that’s a perfectly normal Sunday.



Ha! That’s such an important realisation Mike.

It feels different, and ‘confined’... But actually, half the time we are only doing what we always would!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Got a haircut yesterday, figuring it will probably need to last a while. 

The govt here made a point about hairdressers and barbers being allowed to remain open for the moment, provoking lots of questions about how that squared with keep-2m-distance and less-than-25min-personal-contact.

Anyway, the only virtues the guy I go to has as a barber are (a) he's quick and (b) he doesn't make conversation. That's enough to make me a loyal customer, particularly now.

I have to say that for the moment Oz seems to have done a good job of managing this plague. Lots of testing, tracing, isolating, just like the WHO recommends, and there's a degree of comfort that at any rate the extent of infection is pretty well understood and most chains are being managed.  The curve is flatttening out and daily growth heading below 10%, which would probably mean R0 < 1, at least for the moment ...


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> This will be me after lockdown.


That had me falling about laughing!


----------



## Calf00

Good morning everyone

i’m doing ok, thank you.

Day 11 of injecting insulin as a newbie Type 1.

I’ve had my units altered a little over the telephone by the hospital nurse.  I’m getting lots of palpitations and pins & needles and shortness of breath but they cam also be side effects of some Antibiotics I’m on for a bad UTI (or series of UTIs and thrush I’ve had for being misdiagnosed). This makes me v panicky (from a COVID point of view too) as I have multiple auto-immune issues. Trying to breathe calmly and to calm down!

I’m wondering if my continuing weight loss is “normal”? Lost 3lbs since last Sunday. Im 5’2” and am now 9 stone. I’m carb counting and sticking to approx 130/140 carbs a day but that’s not equating to many calories. Any suggestions please?

I’m also fretting about whether I should return to my 91 year old mom’s home to look after her. I usually spend half my time there looking after her. She’s mobile but frail. She’s been isolating for months and I’m so conflicted by the stay home advice. Wondering if i should just relocate there permanently for the foreseeable future or if she’s “safer” without me.

Be well everyone

Jan ♥️


----------



## SB2015

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Chilly start here today. Glad I did my pottering in the garden yesterday!
> 
> Managed to get some seeds planted, and put the sweet peas in that I spotted in the Supermarket on Friday. Maybe we *will* have some summer colour after all!


Sweet peas are always lovely, and just go on and on.
We have some sunflowers to go in but a bit early as yet (I think)

Have a good day.


----------



## SB2015

Calf00 said:


> I’m wondering if my continuing weight loss is “normal”? Lost 3lbs since last Sunday. Im 5’2” and am now 9 stone. I’m carb counting and sticking to approx 130/140 carbs a day but that’s not equating to many calories. Any suggestions please?


It will be worth mentioning the continued weight loss to your team.  However this could be due to the reduction in carbs.  I dropped from size 16 to size 10 then stabilised to my current weight as my body got used to the 120g of carbs each day.   I was quite pleased as I then ‘deserved’ some new clothes.  

Glad your team are working with you on adjusting doses.  Now that you are carb counting they may be able to help you calculate your ratio and into adjusting your own doses.  It was a while before I did this as things took a while to settle.  Just keep in touch with your team.


----------



## SB2015

everydayupsanddowns said:


> How exciting!!
> 
> Which of these tantalising options will he opt for I wonder?
> 
> View attachment 13743


I have had the same hairdresser for over forty years.
It is quite entertaining looking back at the ‘styles’ we have chosen over the years. 
I remember the perm!!

I tackled my own fringe this morning.  I suspect that my hairdresser might notice!!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> That had me falling about laughing!


This will be Mr Eggy.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Calf00 said:


> Day 11 of injecting insulin as a newbie Type 1.



Glad to hear you are getting on OK and ,an aging to keep in co tact with your DSN despite the current situation @Calf00

Don‘t forget you can change your diabetes type in your user control panel - click on your avatar/picture in the top bar


----------



## m1dnc

In our tropical island 'paradise' we are now under official lock-down, thank goodness. The last UK flight left yesterday night, and that's it for a month at least. The last plane from the US arrived yesterday with 50 returning residents, who were promptly locked up in quarantine for two weeks. All the tourists are gone. Everyone is hoping that with the island sealed off, we might fare better than some. We'll see. At the last count we had 7 confirmed cases, 6 imports and one local.

As of last night we are under a formal curfew. We cannot leave our homes between 8pm and 6am under threat of a $5000 fine and/or 6 months in the slammer. I’ve never been under a curfew before!

I did a freezer audit yesterday, and we should have enough food in house for two months or so. While we can get fresh food though, we will. The government have said that they will keep the port open whatever, which is essential for our food supply security. We have plenty of booze in stock. We can access Netflix and Amazon Prime TV, as well as Sky News, the BBC, ITV and Chan 4. We've had plenty of rain this year too, so water should not be a problem. This time last year, we only had enough water in the tanks to last for 6 weeks or so.

All in all, I think we are as well prepared as we can be. But as we have all found out this year, you never know what's round the corner.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

m1dnc said:


> As of last night we are under a formal curfew. We cannot leave our homes between 8pm and 6am under threat of a $5000 fine and/or 6 months in the slammer. I’ve never been under a curfew before!



Goodness that does sound dramatic @m1dnc!

Thank goodness you seem fairly well set up to cope


----------



## grovesy

We have had numerous snow/sleet showers , interspersed by short sunny spells. It is bitterly cold.


----------



## Ivostas66

Just spoke to my sister in Spain. A friend of hers drove home from work and pulled over by the side of the road for a moments relax/ rest. He said to her he just wanted to remind himself why he had moved from the UK to the beautiful island by looking at the amazing view of the sea from the picturesque cliff side road. Police motorbike pulled up, saw him leaning on the bonnet of the car looking out to sea, with no-one else anywhere for miles. He asked him what he was doing and he told him he was just driving home from work, but had just pulled over for a second - officer saw that he had taken a slightly longer route home to the more direct one, told him he should be indoors or in his car and not potentially spreading Coronovirus and slapped him with a 600 euro fine!


----------



## SB2015

m1dnc said:


> I did a freezer audit yesterday, and we should have enough food in house for two months or so.


I look forward to hearing what you find in there, including the meals that you make from those items from which the label has become detached, and they are no unidentifiable, although  you are probably more organised than us.


----------



## SB2015

grovesy said:


> We have had numerous snow/sleet showers , interspersed by short sunny spells. It is bitterly cold.


Keep warm Grovesy.
I find it feels so much colder after a few lovely sunny days.


----------



## SB2015

Matt J said:


> Just spoke to my sister in Spain. A friend of hers drove home from work and pulled over by the side of the road for a moments relax/ rest. He said to her he just wanted to remind himself why he had moved from the UK to the beautiful island by looking at the amazing view of the sea from the picturesque cliff side road. Police motorbike pulled up, saw him leaning on the bonnet of the car looking out to sea, with no-one else anywhere for miles. He asked him what he was doing and he told him he was just driving home from work, but had just pulled over for a second - officer saw that he had taken a slightly longer route home to the more direct one, told him he should be indoors or in his car and not potentially spreading Coronovirus and slapped him with a 600 euro fine!


The police there certainly mean business.  
We have had some youngsters  fined here.
It might get others to take things seriously.


----------



## Maz2

I have my OH who is working from home so better off than some.  Very concerned about my friends who are alone.  As a people person who will start chatting to people on the metro, chat to people when shopping, have loads of friends and interests and a member of lots of groups, lunch with friends a lot, this is exceptionally difficult for me.  A hermit I am not.  

I am a member of two U3As and was attending classes with them. I did Tai Chi, went to Barn Dancing, went out to lunch with friends, went to holistic talks locally, volunteered in our local library.  All this has gone.

However, we have to beat this virus and I will have to do what I have been asked.  My OH has been working from home and has been told they cannot go to the workplace for at least three weeks without permission.  I like walking so can do that but, other than shopping, that is it.  I was visiting a friend once a week as we could socially distance in her lounge.  I cannot even do that now.  I am keeping in touch with people via private FAcebook, texts, phone and email until we can get some normality back.  Every day is one day nearer to the end of this crisis and we will all get there.


----------



## Maz2

Matt J said:


> Just spoke to my sister in Spain. A friend of hers drove home from work and pulled over by the side of the road for a moments relax/ rest. He said to her he just wanted to remind himself why he had moved from the UK to the beautiful island by looking at the amazing view of the sea from the picturesque cliff side road. Police motorbike pulled up, saw him leaning on the bonnet of the car looking out to sea, with no-one else anywhere for miles. He asked him what he was doing and he told him he was just driving home from work, but had just pulled over for a second - officer saw that he had taken a slightly longer route home to the more direct one, told him he should be indoors or in his car and not potentially spreading Coronovirus and slapped him with a 600 euro fine!


Wow. This is a bit harsh as he wasn't really doing anything wrong.  He wasn't spreading it as it is not in the air.  I wish the Spanish Police were on my estate. They could do far more good doing the speeding drivers doing 40 and 50 mph in a 20mph limit. That is not essential imo.


----------



## Maz2

Grannylorraine said:


> Struggling today and eaten far to many carbs, including some chocolate, yet I know I need to keep myself as healthy as I can, but got a bit upset as hubby was going to go shopping this morning before  his shift in Tesco warehouse/distribution centre, but saw on our local Facebook group that it was so over run that they had to shut the car park.  For the first time I put a negative post on the group reminding people that those who work behind the scenes to keep supermarkets stocked need to eat, and although they are not panic buying now, in a way they are if the car park has had to be closed at 8am.  He is going to try again tomorrow when it is NHS and staff only before the shop opens at 10am, but if people outside those 2 groups go ready to start queuing the car park might have to shut again.  Luckily his day off is Monday, so I have told him he is not to work any overtime as we need to eat.
> 
> I know what with dried food, canned food and frozen food, luckily I froze a lot of meat when I was ill back in Feb and earlier this month, so we can get by for a week or two with being inventive, will be a bit like the invention test on Masterchef.  But would be nice to have some fresh meat and veg, but he will get what he can get either tomorrow or Monday, either that I have to get over my current fear of leaving the house and go get some food.
> 
> I also need to start doing some exercise instead of sitting on the sofa when I am not working.
> 
> But I am going to be honest as I can't say this anywhere else, but I am totally convinced I am going to get this and be seriously ill or die, I know that is going overboard but my anxiety has taken over.
> 
> Trying to stay strong to help my parents get supplies in.


Easier said than done but try not to worry too much.  It is still affecting only a very small percentage of the population.  Too many, of course, but just trying to give a bit of perspective.  Worldwide there have been 137 plus recoveries and 95 percent of cases are mild.  The media won't tell you that because they just want to dwell on death.  

I am very cross indeed with people with this panic buying. There is no need. There are plenty of supplies.  The Manager at my local store said they have been subjected to abuse, punched, had cans of tomatoes thrown at them.  It is utterly disgraceful.  I took two boxes of eggs to the counter and was told I could only take one due to rationing (because of these idiots panic buying).  I eat lots of eggs and make bread with them.  I did not grumble at the assistant but just let her take them.  It is not their fault people are being silly and they are having to ration. If everyone bought normally this would not happen.


----------



## grovesy

SB2015 said:


> Keep warm Grovesy.
> I find it feels so much colder after a few lovely sunny days.


I am ok , I am more concerned about the geranium plug plants i potted up yesterday, they are in the Greenhouse.


----------



## Maz2

SB2015 said:


> That sounds like some good things to return to after a cold journey home.
> Thanks for helping us all to keep going.


It is a shame the transport has been cut.  Our local Mayor has asked us not to use it if we have a car or can walk as it is required for those who have no choice.  I prefer public transport when I go to towns or cities as I cannot be bothered with parking but am taking the car now so that I can leave the transport for those who have no choice.


----------



## Maz2

Maz2 said:


> Easier said than done but try not to worry too much.  It is still affecting only a very small percentage of the population.  Too many, of course, but just trying to give a bit of perspective.  Worldwide there have been 137 plus recoveries and 95 percent of cases are mild.  The media won't tell you that because they just want to dwell on death.
> 
> I am very cross indeed with people with this panic buying. There is no need. There are plenty of supplies.  The Manager at my local store said they have been subjected to abuse, punched, had cans of tomatoes thrown at them.  It is utterly disgraceful.  I took two boxes of eggs to the counter and was told I could only take one due to rationing (because of these idiots panic buying).  I eat lots of eggs and make bread with them.  I did not grumble at the assistant but just let her take them.  It is not their fault people are being silly and they are having to ration. If everyone bought normally this would not happen.


Sorry should have said 137,000 plus recoveries!!!!


----------



## grovesy

Maz2 said:


> Wow. This is a bit harsh as he wasn't really doing anything wrong.  He wasn't spreading it as it is not in the air.  I wish the Spanish Police were on my estate. They could do far more good doing the speeding drivers doing 40 and 50 mph in a 20mph limit. That is not essential imo.


They are not supposed to be out in Spain this has been going on for 2 weeks. A friends Daughter got escorted back to her holiday villa by a gun touting Policeman. When it started.


----------



## Maz2

grovesy said:


> You will be informed some time this week if you are classed in the very high risk. Most Diabetics will not fall into this group, as they only think this covers around 1.5 million. There are more Diabetics than that.
> Unfortunately like other things, there are different degrees of risk, and the group they are giving priority are extremely high risk.


I believe it is those over 70, those with multiple medical conditions.  The 1.5 million I think are people with certain cancers, those who have just recently had or are undergoing radio and chemotherapy, those with immunosuppressed systems, COPD and pregnant women with heart disease.   One of my friends with COPD has already had hers and is devastated.  I have another friend who has one kidney, heart problems, diabetes, COPD and Parkinson's so he is bound to have had one too.


----------



## Maz2

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Only about 1.5million people are on the ‘extremely vulnerable’ list. There are 4.8million people with diabetes. The extreme vulnerable list includes:
> 
> people who have received an organ transplant and remain on ongoing immunosuppression medication
> people with cancer who are undergoing active chemotherapy or radiotherapy
> people with cancers of the blood or bone marrow such as leukaemia who are at any stage of treatment
> people with severe chest conditions such as cystic fibrosis or severe asthma (requiring hospital admissions or courses of steroid tablets)
> people with severe diseases of body systems, such as severe kidney disease (dialysis)
> While diabetes does include a small amount of increased risk, generally this is likely to be linked to sub optimal glucose management (and the impact this can have on healing etc) plus linked risks of heart disease, DKA, HHS etc etc.
> 
> Diabetes doesn’t seem to add much, if any, risk of developing a severe case - it’s more that any severe illness (if it does develop) is a bit more complicated.
> 
> I don’t think they could put people with diabetes on the ‘extremely vulnerable’ list without also including people with asthma, copd, CKD,  heart disease, Parkinson’s, MS and all the rest... if that happened, people who *really* needed priority support would get lost in the crowd.
> 
> Of course, if people have other factors which make their individual case more complicated, and increase their individual risk - then they should try to get a referral from their healthcare worker, nurse, GP etc.


Thanks for that.  I just quoted this but missed something off.  I thought I might have done.


----------



## Maz2

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Just checking in folks.
> 
> Hope everyone is coping, and has managed to find the level of separation/isolation that they are happy offers them reduced risk, while also allowing life to continue.
> 
> Anyone found any particular difficulties or (even better) any unforeseen benefits and opportunities from this peculiar stage in all our lives?
> 
> Any top tips to share?
> 
> Any long-forgotten hobbies being resurrected?
> 
> Is ‘working from home’ working out (if you’ve been able to arrange that?)
> 
> Any book or box set recommendations?
> 
> Hang in there folks. It will all be over by Christmas (as they used to say in the war!)


No benefits in my view Everyday ups and downs but am using the opportunity to relax, read, watch TV, walk, cook and study my languages.  As a people person, very difficult for me but important we get over this virus.  It is good to have downtime but not this much. Hope you are OK.


----------



## Maz2

grovesy said:


> They are not supposed to be out in Spain this has been going on for 2 weeks. A friends Daughter got escorted back to her holiday villa by a gun touting Policeman. When it started.


Blimey Grovesy.  I know they have a real problem out there but how on earth as they supposed to get food.


----------



## Calf00

SB2015 said:


> It will be worth mentioning the continued weight loss to your team.  However this could be due to the reduction in carbs.  I dropped from size 16 to size 10 then stabilised to my current weight as my body got used to the 120g of carbs each day.   I was quite pleased as I then ‘deserved’ some new clothes.
> 
> Glad your team are working with you on adjusting doses.  Now that you are carb counting they may be able to help you calculate your ratio and into adjusting your own doses.  It was a while before I did this as things took a while to settle.  Just keep in touch with your team.


Thank you v much


----------



## Stitch147

Glad I had the day off work. Our caravan on the driveway is now set up and liveable if one of us gets any symptoms and we can completely separate ourselves. Trev has a feeling it won't be long until it's needed!!!


----------



## Calf00

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Glad to hear you are getting on OK and ,an aging to keep in co tact with your DSN despite the current situation @Calf00
> 
> Don‘t forget you can change your diabetes type in your user control panel - click on your avatar/picture in the top bar


Thanks v much. I cant see my diabetes type in my profile. Could you assist please? I’ve been able to change my signature and I deleted my original LZ account which was type 2 as I couldn’t see how to change it to type 1. I’ve tried to change 


everydayupsanddowns said:


> Glad to hear you are getting on OK and ,an aging to keep in co tact with your DSN despite the current situation @Calf00
> 
> Don‘t forget you can change your diabetes type in your user control panel - click on your avatar/picture in the top bar



thanks v much.

someone else mentioned that my type was still showing as the wrong one. I can’t see where to amend it, can you assist please? I’ve changed my signature and I deleted my original LZ account and reregistered as it was type 2 and I couldn’t see where to change to type 1. I’ve currently got a red heart as my profile pic. Nothing happens when I click on the avatar button in the picture I’ve posted below. Is that because I’m using an iPad or am I looking in the wrong place to amend it please.
apols!
thanks v much
Jan


----------



## Calf00

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Glad to hear you are getting on OK and ,an aging to keep in co tact with your DSN despite the current situation @Calf00
> 
> Don‘t forget you can change your diabetes type in your user control panel - click on your avatar/picture in the top bar


Sorry! I’ve Found where to change my type. Done! Thank you


----------



## grovesy

Maz2 said:


> Blimey Grovesy.  I know they have a real problem out there but how on earth as they supposed to get food.


They are allowed to shop for food.


----------



## mikeydt1

when i went to the hospital yesterday to pick up my prescription, tablets now here, it was just like any other normal day, people walking around although spread out and even saw a bus.  where i am it is so quite and just found it strange to see another town still going strong.

the roads were a lot quite though.  

the reality hit home though when i saw people outside asda all lined up and that brings back the gravity of our situation.

by the way i have filled in the government help in case i fall really sick as my partner wouldn't be able to cope, better to do it now than leave it till it is too late.


----------



## grovesy

mikeydt1 said:


> when i went to the hospital yesterday to pick up my prescription, tablets now here, it was just like any other normal day, people walking around although spread out and even saw a bus.  where i am it is so quite and just found it strange to see another town still going strong.
> 
> the roads were a lot quite though.
> 
> the reality hit home though when i saw people outside asda all lined up and that brings back the gravity of our situation.
> 
> by the way i have filled in the government help in case i fall really sick as my partner wouldn't be able to cope, better to do it now than leave it till it is too late.


Well your hospital must be unusual then, as mine has restricted visiting for a couple of weeks.


----------



## mikeydt1

the hospital where i went doesn't have any wards it is more for x-ray, physio and out-patients.  for obvious safety reasons they weren't letting any one in and there is an intercom system. the prescriptions are then brought to the main entrance and then left for the person to collect.

over the last week, we have a patio and when i look out it is like the world is just the same, birds flying around then as i sit there i think 'what the hell has gone so wrong'

finally feeling a lot better this morning but catheter feels like it is cutting me up.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

mikeydt1 said:


> finally feeling a lot better this morning but catheter feels like it is cutting me up.



Glad you are feeling better Mikey. Hope the catheter eases and isn’t too uncomfortable today.


----------



## SB2015

Morning all.

Glad you are feeling better @mikeydt1 .

I am mystified as I feel absolutely fine, but I am  struggling to keep glucose levels down.  Now on 150%  and will continue to work my up until things flatten out.  I think it is probably because I am usually a lot more active, and although I am busy I am not as physically active.  It could also be because of a brightly coloured knee, which is now bending.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sorry to hear about your BG upheaval @SB2015 Hope it settles soon.


----------



## Toucan

Started doing some water colour painting yesterday - something I haven't done for many years. I found it very absorbing and relaxing, so feel much more positive today.

Also feel encouraged by the lower BS readings that are continuing (although my pessimistic side is wondering if I should re-check the meter!)

It's going to be a colder week so not so much gardening.
I mentioned 'spring cleaning' and my husband actually OFFERED to help - so can't miss that opportunity, and should have a clean and tidy house as well as garden by the end of the week. - When that wonderful day eventually arrives when the family can re-visit again, they won't recognise the place.


----------



## SB2015

We are planning to pace ourselves now.
We have a little while to complete the cleaning, gardening, ...

A jigsaw is out, which I find can fill hours!!
Started a new book.
Those things that seem such a treat.


----------



## eggyg

I managed a panic free walk yesterday thank goodness. Going to go out again today to make sure it wasn’t a fluke. I’ve topped the bird feeders up, nothing more exotic than a collared dove so far this morning. Going to read my book, I’m a prolific reader and currently have about 70 books, physical and on iBooks waiting to be read! Think they should last me through this uncertain period.


----------



## grovesy

SB2015 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Glad you are feeling better @mikeydt1 .
> 
> I am mystified as I feel absolutely fine, but I am  struggling to keep glucose levels down.  Now on 150%  and will continue to work my up until things flatten out.  I think it is probably because I am usually a lot more active, and although I am busy I am not as physically active.  It could also be because of a brightly coloured knee, which is now bending.


Could it by your knee injury and the healing process?
I


----------



## SB2015

grovesy said:


> Could it by your knee injury and the healing process
> I


Thanks Grovesy I think you could be right.
I am gradually getting on top of it, with increased insulin, and the knee is improving, so hopefully things will settle soon


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> I managed a panic free walk yesterday thank goodness. Going to go out again today to make sure it wasn’t a fluke. I’ve topped the bird feeders up, nothing more exotic than a collared dove so far this morning. Going to read my book, I’m a prolific reader and currently have about 70 books, physical and on iBooks waiting to be read! Think they should last me through this uncertain period.


I would be impressed if you got through 70 books.
I hope that you can enjoy your walk again today.


----------



## Robin

Just braved a shop at the big co-op in the next town, had to queue outside for about five minutes to be let in, but once inside I could whizz round. Plenty of fresh stuff, but no dark chocolate at all ! Added bonus was getting some items for daughter to save her a separate trip and having a brief word at a safe distance after I'd put them on her doorstep.


----------



## Flower

Thought I was going slightly bananas! Put a new contact lens in and everything was totally blurred, tried another same thing. Looked at the prescription on the 3 boxes I'd recently received from my opticians and they are -2.75 instead of +2.75. Just tried to order the right prescription. With sight in only one eye it really freaked me out - going for a calming walk to buy a bag of Maltesers- nothing else will do ( unless there aren't any Maltesers in which case anything chocolate related will do!)


----------



## louloulou

Hello I am doing ok been in isolation 14 days now as been unwell I had a few days of feeling very low and depressed but trying so hard to keep busy .I was due my bloods tests today but had a phone call with my gp and he said for my safety keep my insulin dosage for 3 months as it is as feels this should be over by then I really do hope so hows everyone else doing Loux


----------



## grovesy

Flower said:


> Thought I was going slightly bananas! Put a new contact lens in and everything was totally blurred, tried another same thing. Looked at the prescription on the 3 boxes I'd recently received from my opticians and they are -2.75 instead of +2.75. Just tried to order the right prescription. With sight in only one eye it really freaked me out - going for a calming walk to buy a bag of Maltesers- nothing else will do ( unless there aren't any Maltesers in which case anything chocolate related will do!)


What about the Malteser Bunnies,


----------



## mikeydt1

just got off the phone to the doctors got a call back in relationship to the catheter infection and a second antibiotic now issued, prob feel like rubbish for a while. 

just been sat here eating a sausage roll looking out of the patio and boy is it so quite, you think looking out everything is okay then deep down you know it isn't.

well going to take some meds then time for a lay down.


----------



## SB2015

Flower said:


> Thought I was going slightly bananas! Put a new contact lens in and everything was totally blurred, tried another same thing. Looked at the prescription on the 3 boxes I'd recently received from my opticians and they are -2.75 instead of +2.75. Just tried to order the right prescription. With sight in only one eye it really freaked me out - going for a calming walk to buy a bag of Maltesers- nothing else will do ( unless there aren't any Maltesers in which case anything chocolate related will do!)


Maltese’s don’t count!! (Okay they might need some insulin)
Take care


----------



## Ditto

It's perishing here brrr. I went over to the supermarket but it was a bit crowded so will go at 7 tomorrow. I wore my red woolly scarf as a mask and to keep me warm. Felt they were laughing at me in the shop! I did look like a jolly terrorist though with my dark glasses as well. I was thinking of them as I think we've had it! With any luck. Have caught up with Songs Of Praise so will now watch Jane Eyre. We watch a lot of telly but always did. My life hasn't changed much. It was always boring as all get out.  I like boring. I do not want to live in these interesting times. Mum says have they found a cure yet?


----------



## louloulou

Anitram said:


> Day 11 and actually doing OK (so far) with going nowhere.
> 
> Still unable to fix our damaged fence (victim of the recent storms) as I need a fence post, a fence panel and a bag of post mix, so it'll have to wait. It got a battering again yesterday so this morning I went out and did a proper job of securing it.
> 
> Still got to sort out our loft and there's a couple of painting jobs I can do, so that'll keep me busy for a few more days.
> 
> Our families (North Lincolnshire, Bedfordshire and Hertfordshire) are all coping. I have a brother-in-law in his 70s with COPD so my sister is obviously concerned for his well-being. Consequently neither of them have left their house for 2 weeks. Fortunately their daughter lives next door.
> 
> Sun keeps trying to break through here but it's still pretty dull and cold with it. Yet another reason to stay inside.
> 
> Stay strong, keep safe.
> 
> Martin


Lovely to hear from you glad you are ok i have been isolating for 14 days now and trying to keep busy baking etc my shopping has just been delivered so happy got some items also been doing my parents shopping as cancer diabetic and got copd so my dad can no longer walk the dog really worried about them really hard times missing family friends. we are also trying to fix my parents fence in the storm as there dog can get out so when nice day my husband will go and fix it why they stay away in the house take care Lou


----------



## louloulou

Ditto said:


> It's perishing here brrr. I went over to the supermarket but it was a bit crowded so will go at 7 tomorrow. I wore my red woolly scarf as a mask and to keep me warm. Felt they were laughing at me in the shop! I did look like a jolly terrorist though with my dark glasses as well. I was thinking of them as I think we've had it! With any luck. Have caught up with Songs Of Praise so will now watch Jane Eyre. We watch a lot of telly but always did. My life hasn't changed much. It was always boring as all get out.  I like boring. I do not want to live in these interesting times. Mum says have they found a cure yet?




Nice to hear from you and glad you are ok its very worrying times we are in at the moment my axiety is through the roof at the moment just all need to stay safe take care Louise x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Nice to see you again @louloulou 

Hope you are keeping well


----------



## mikeydt1

i had an hospital appointment for this Thursday. no phone call or anything and when i contacted the hospital where there are related COVID-19 deaths they were only expecting me as normal even though i am in a high risk group.

since though have an infection so not allowed to go thank god but feel so annoyed that no one bothered to contact me and i had to chase things up.


----------



## freesia

To everyone on here, all who are feeling unwell, all who are looking after loved ones or have recently received bad news, everyone....my thoughts are with you all. Keep safe and look after yourselves and each other. We will get through this xx


----------



## SB2015

Struggling to get levels to behave, but feeling fine.
Good to hear from you @louloulou 

Take care all.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Feeling better today after a meltdown over hubby going shopping yesterday.  I now wake up and think well I am still here, so that is good.  I would like to say my anxiety is going down, but I think it has stabilized as I am now sleeping better.

Sending my love to you all.


----------



## eggyg

I managed an ( almost) anxiety free walk yesterday. Took my new camera with me, I’m loving it, and spotted this handsome chap. It’s a dipper if you’re not a twitcher like me. It made me feel so happy, haven’t seen one on this river for years. That’s probably because we usually go further a field for our walks. If there’s a positive come out of all this is the realisation that I have some pretty lovely local walks. Silver clouds......


----------



## louloulou

eggyg said:


> I managed an ( almost) anxiety free walk yesterday. Took my new camera with me, I’m loving it, and spotted this handsome chap. It’s a dipper if you’re not a twitcher like me. It made me feel so happy, haven’t seen one on this river for years. That’s probably because we usually go further a field for our walks. If there’s a positive come out of all this is the realisation that I have some pretty lovely local walks. Silver clouds......


your walk sounds lovely I have not been out for a walk in 14 days my anxiety  terrible also we got loads in our street that not doing what borris as asked of us they in groups mixing with people and mothers day they where terrible we not got any nice local walks just house estate very boring


----------



## mikeydt1

every time i have to go out i can also feel the anxiety and know when it is happening as i get a dry mouth, it is worse at the moment as i have an infection, distressing me with very little help and having to go out.

seems things have not clearly been put in to action in our area and people are playing hell.


----------



## grovesy

Some garden centres around here tried to do click and collect (none contact collection), and home delivery none contact . They have all had to abandon,  over the course of the last 10 days.


----------



## SB2015

I have abandoned listening to Radio 4 for most of the day, and just a lot into afternoon theatre.
My husband is an avid Radio 2 listener so I am trying that.

Spent the day sewing the NHS Kit bags requested by a friend’s daughter.  Hopefully they can use them in the future too.  It is amazing what end of past curtains that I found. All Laura Ashley from the 70s.  I even found the one where my OH had measured the drop in mm but I assumed he had used cm and then I asked him to add on 10 for the turnings!!  They were a little short, so I had to add extra at the bottom.

More sewing as it is too cold to be out in the garden today.

Take care and keep safe.


----------



## grovesy

Had a nice walkover the fields and woods. Primroses in full bloom, and some bluebells starting to flower.


----------



## Robin

Just back from our walk. 
Discovered the local footpath called Watery Lane was still Watery Lake, so had to do a diversion. 
Woods were carpeted with wood anemones, and not another soul in sight.
Scratched the back of my hand on some brambles, though, it didn’t half sting when I rubbed hand sanitiser on it after touching all the field gate latches.


----------



## grovesy

Robin said:


> Just back from our walk.
> Discovered the local footpath called Watery Lane was still Watery Lake, so had to do a diversion.
> Woods were carpeted with wood anemones, and not another soul in sight.
> Scratched the back of my hand on some brambles, though, it didn’t half sting when I rubbed hand sanitiser on it after touching all the field gate latches.


We did see a few people but they kept their distance.


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Just back from our walk.
> Discovered the local footpath called Watery Lane was still Watery Lake, so had to do a diversion.
> Woods were carpeted with wood anemones, and not another soul in sight.
> Scratched the back of my hand on some brambles, though, it didn’t half sting when I rubbed hand sanitiser on it after touching all the field gate latches.


It is lovely to see the flowers appearing, both out and about and in gardens.
Your scratch sounded very ouch with the sanitiser.


----------



## stephknits

Supervised daughter two doing maths whilst wearing my wedding dress.  Last day working from home whilst juggling home learning as I have furlonged or whatever it is (perhaps that is something to do with horses). Am celebrating with a beer and knitting.


----------



## Stitch147

Still working and still tired! I'm not doing any extra hours but I am changing my shifts sometimes to help out where needed. Should have been spending the weekend in London for trevs birthday.


----------



## Sharron1

Well I though I was doing ok until
a) I realised I was was moisturising my feet with my facial cleansing lotion and
b) I spoke to the receptionist at the surgery to see if my prescription was ready.  She checked my details and it was ready. Then it all went horribly wrong. She said that's it Sue Carter, no no I'm not Sue Carter I am Sharron. I realised  then she had said Sukkarto (sp?). Good am completely on top of things. Only 11 weeks and 5 days to go. At least my feet are nice and clean


----------



## Robin

stephknits said:


> Supervised daughter two doing maths whilst wearing my wedding dress.  Last day working from home whilst juggling home learning as I have furlonged or whatever it is (perhaps that is something to do with horses). Am celebrating with a beer and knitting.


Daughter has been furloughed from today. (If only it was something to do with horses, she’d be in her element). She works for a company that processes patient survey forms. Not surprisingly the NHS hasn’t got time to send them off, so her job has temporarily disappeared. Luckily before lockdown, I’d delivered her a paint tray and roller, and a garden fork, in case she needed a break while she was working from home. I shall expect to see her house sparkling and the garden immaculate next time I see her.
Beautiful dress, by the way!!


----------



## Toucan

Good morning all   -   April Fools Day - May be someone will tell us that it was all a hoax!!!!!! 

Spring Cleaning in full gear now - and good to be able to take the time we need and do it thoroughly.

A difficult family day yesterday - who would thought it was possible to have a family row over What's App! All calmed down now, but shows that the stress of isolation is getting harder to deal with as the days go by. 
All good again now, and it did show us all how important it is to be there to support each other.
Unfortunately it also led to a bit of comfort eating for me, but back on the wagon this morning.


----------



## SB2015

Glad things settled @Toucan. 
Your daughter was fortunate that you thought ahead @Robin . 
Nice dress @Sharron1 

Just been out to feed the fish. Definitely another sewing day today as in spite of the sun it is freezing out there.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Still working at the moment, but our company is going into shutdown over Easter, like they usually do at Christmas, but it makes sense seeing as we all have a long weekend anyway, we are only being asked to use 4 days leave, so I am hoping it will be dry so I can go outside and do the garden.


----------



## m1dnc

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Goodness that does sound dramatic @m1dnc!



As of 8pm tonight the whole island is on a 24-hour curfew for 7 days.


----------



## mikeydt1

partner got up poorly again this morning with bleeding in to catheter, did get stright through to doctors who in turn got the district nurses out.  did some stuff along with blood work.  now on medication till they see what is going on with the bloods.

was really worried as last time it was 2 weeks in hospital.


----------



## eggyg

Anitram said:


> Day 13, and apart from two 20-minute evening walks I haven't left home in all that time. Coping well and finding things to keep me occupied. Haven't resorted to daytime TV yet.
> 
> Spent most of today building a Lego kit, not because I'm a fan but because our boys were Lego mad whilst growing up and accumulated close on 200 kits between them. Over the past few years we've sold almost 90 of them on eBay and a similar number (small kits) at car boot sales. The only way to check that all the pieces are there is to build the kit. Down to our last couple of dozen kits now so will be ready to go once this is all over.
> 
> Pencilled in for tomorrow is to paint the kitchen ceiling.
> 
> Martin


My 27 year old daughter has just sent me this photo.


----------



## eggyg

We’ve managed a 7.5 mile walk without hardly seeing anyone. We have OS online and we’re finding lots of local walks we didn’t know existed. No birds today. Just this lovely bank of daffs and a dog! He’s not ours!


----------



## louloulou

mikeydt1 said:


> partner got up poorly again this morning with bleeding in to catheter, did get stright through to doctors who in turn got the district nurses out.  did some stuff along with blood work.  now on medication till they see what is going on with the bloods.
> 
> was really worried as last time it was 2 weeks in hospital.


I really hope your husband is ok x


----------



## louloulou

Hello everyone I have felt little under the weather the last 2 days and my blood sugars are all over the place really trying to keep myself busy but hard when you not feeling to well I hope everyone is ok and safe Loux


----------



## grovesy

Managed to do a normal amount of gardening.  Saw the Air Ambulance fly over and realised I had not seen fly over for a couple of weeks. I am on the flight path to the hospital. Also realised not seen the Police Helicopter either, I am on the flight path for its base.


----------



## mikeydt1

it was touch and go before Xmas with a heart attack of no warning so am really hoping not to have a repeat situation, really hard with what else is going on in the outside world.

my mind does wander but i just get on with caring aspect which occupies me each day. i do have voice contact for people who are caring so at least some support is there when needed.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I’ve definitely noticed a bit of a slump in my mood over recent days. Though a bit perkier today.

Look after yourselves folks! We are in this for the long haul. Try to keep some sort of routine, and focus on what you CAN still do.


----------



## eggyg

I’m in a slump today too. Both yesterday and today’s numbers are shocking. I’m not worried about ourselves, I’m sure as we’ve not had any human contact for two weeks we’ll be ok. It’s my family I’m concerned about my eldest and her hubby are classed as key workers. The other two are furloughed so only on 80%, one son in law is a taxi driver and obviously hasn’t any work, he’s currently driving NHS workers to and from work, for free! He volunteered.  He has a screen in his taxi and he’s been supplied with PPE but I do worry he will take it back to the family. I feel helpless TBF that I can’t help physically ie look after kids, although we can help financially if needed. I’ll be fine tomorrow just needed a wallow!


----------



## Browser

Having lost my wife four years ago, I am now fairly comfortable living on my own and, enjoying cooking, I manage to eat well and have fairly good control over my BG. In terms of passing the time, I read, watch telly, listen to music and, as a retired art teacher, have started to paint again, after a lull of ten years. I live in a rural area and have easy access to quiet areas for walking.  However, like eggyg, my concerns are mainly for the welfare of my family, who live quite far away from me. My daughter is a GP and my son in law is an anaesthetist (much of his time spent in ICUs), both, obviously in the front line. My son is a primary school headteacher and is working in a school hub, organising the daily lives and education of children of front line workers and children with difficult home lives. I worry about their proximity to the virus and the implications for their health and that of my grandchildren. I miss the close contact I normally have with them but, being fairly IT saavy, I spend a lot of time on WhatsApp and FaceTime. The immediate future is worrying and uncertain but, I’m determined to see it through to a brighter and happier future. Take care everybody.


----------



## Ivostas66

Keeping our darling daughter entertained is proving challenging, exhausting, but fun! No pre-school means we are really having to think on our feet. Yesterday we made fudge, put it in bags with a little encouraging label for people and popped it on neighbours doorsteps during our daily 'exercise'; did an animal checklist for the garden counting birds and bugs; made a princess castle out of old bottles and tin foil - that was all by lunchtime! Thankfully lots of people in similar situations are posting ideas on social media.

Big queue at the chemist and when I got to the front, surprise surprise they had lost my prescription (Libre sensors and needles) - I deliberately left it an extra week to collect as I knew they would be busy/ behind. Thankfully the doctors surgery is next door and receptionist bent the rules for me. Used a different supermarket than my usual one that was closer to my Doctors to grab some essentials and also pick up things for a friend who is in full lock down. Interesting clientele! Mix of people not properly social distancing (leaning over me to get things, walking around in couples/ families!) and others standing at the end of an aisle visibly shaking in fear. Don't think I'll be heading back there for the foreseeable!

Keep safe everyone!


----------



## mikeydt1

just started treatment for fibrosis so will see how things go over the weeks.

was watching BBC news this morning and apparently a US aircraft carrier crew have fallen poorly to the virus, the captain showed concerns and Trump off course has sacked the captain of the carrier.  the problem on board is that things are very confined so doesn't sound too good.


----------



## Stitch147

3 days off work. I managed to stay in bed until just before 8am. Was supposed to be in London for the weekend. Instead it's gonna be a weekend of housework and gardening.


----------



## Stitch147

Also my hands are so dry from the constant washing and use of anti-bac whilst at work.


----------



## SB2015

Stitch147 said:


> 3 days off work. I managed to stay in bed until just before 8am. Was supposed to be in London for the weekend. Instead it's gonna be a weekend of housework and gardening.


Glad you have finally managed a lie in.  How about a well deserved rest.  
It will be sunny tomorrow.  A chair in the garden and a good book, at least for part of the day.  
Have a good weekend whatever you do.


----------



## SB2015

Not so sunny today, so plans to finish sorting all my stuff in the attic work room.
Completed all my sewing stuff yesterday, finding so many things that I had forgotten about, as well as a lot of accumulated dust behind boxes.  Today the other half which is art stuff, paper making, book binding, ... Stuff that is not as well used since I started weaving.

Back into the garden tomorrow with the warmer weather.

Have a good day all and e joy whatever you are able to do.


----------



## Stitch147

SB2015 said:


> Glad you have finally managed a lie in.  How about a well deserved rest.
> It will be sunny tomorrow.  A chair in the garden and a good book, at least for part of the day.
> Have a good weekend whatever you do.


Definitely need to cut the grass. Relaxing day indoors today though.


----------



## Robin

I am a happy bunny! I went shopping locally to get some milk/fresh fruit & veg, and managed to procure some 85% dark chocolate! Hadn't been able to get any for a couple of weeks, and had just finished my last square yesterday. Definitely an essential!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Is it sexist to be comforted that competent women seem to be running much of the public health response here? Maybe the comfort is because you kind of assume that if a women can get to be CMO she must be pretty damn good, not just a talker/luncher/speaker-of-comfort to power. 

Two of the state CMO's are women who come across as extremely able. On the other hand the federal guy gives the impression he got the job because he looks like a day-time soap opera doctor. So thank God for distributed government.

Because of these competent women & others, the response here has been driven by public health experts, not by eg Jeremy out the back who's good with computers, which seems to have been the case in the UK (ie, the modellers). 

So there's very little community transmission so far, chains are getting squelched and 65% of cases are still people who got it overseas or on a damn cruise ship. There's a steady decline in new cases for the moment, to the extent that it could end up being a smaller deal than normal flu & there could well be a backlash against the distancing measures before too long, a headache for govt.

Anyway, it was a beautiful day for walking in the parks. In an hour's walking, encountered about 6 people instead of the normal 10; fewer old people dragging their old dogs, more young fitties exiled from the gym. It still feels like cloud cuckoo land ...


----------



## Michael12421

Please bear in mind that for older people, like me, their pets are their only companions, perhaps taking the place of lost human companions. I find your last sentence offensive.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Michael12421 said:


> Please bear in mind that for older people, like me, their pets are their only companions, perhaps taking the place of lost human companions. I find your last sentence offensive.



Apologies! No offence intended. I include myself in the "old people", tho I don't have a dog.


----------



## Anxious 63

Not been on here for long while , i struggle with my type 2 diabetes and have anxiety and depression and this blasted virus is not helping at all , feel very confused and hopeless at times


----------



## Browser

Eddy Edson said:


> Apologies! No offence intended. I include myself in the "old people", tho *I don't have a dog.*



Is your middle name Douglas? ........... one for the Scots.  ......... I’ll get my coat.


----------



## Clever_cloggs

Week 3 of not going out except for our garden. Strangely enough, my blood sugars have never been better! I’ve had a whole day of single figures which is unheard of for me. I avoided the news all days as it sends me into an anxiety spin. Planning to avoid the news and do calligraphy and my karate lessons via Zoom tomorrow. How bizarre that it’s taken being in this strange and stressful situation to have the best week of blood sugars.
Being able to amend my supermarket order with a couple of luxury items (expensive bars of soap) has been the highlight of the evening. Oh and this week I’ve also rediscovered my love for porridge! Possibly helping with good blood sugar control this week. This is as exciting as it’s been. And of course, going through waves of feeling sad and scared...


----------



## Flutterby

Anxious 63 said:


> Not been on here for long while , i struggle with my type 2 diabetes and have anxiety and depression and this blasted virus is not helping at all , feel very confused and hopeless at times


Hello, I too suffer from depression and anxiety and at times I feel really panicked by the virus. I have reduced the amount of time I spend watching the news as its just too much.

Do you have any good books or hobbies to help distract you? Sending caring thoughts, we will get through this by helping one another.x


----------



## Browser

Anitram said:


> 15 days now and I've only left the house 3 times, on each occasion a 20-minute walk for some fresh air and exercise. Today's walk was nice as it turned out to be a lovely afternoon weather-wise and afterwards my wife and I spent some time pottering about in the garden and enjoying the sunshine.
> 
> *Been threatening to paint our kitchen ceiling for days and finally got round to it. Hate painting ceilings - white on white - but it needed doing as there was a stain from an old water leak. Needs a second coat (dammit) then I can cross that one off the list*.
> 
> No one needs to leave the house now until Wednesday afternoon, so nigh on 5 days. At least if the weather is as good as is being forecast we can spend time outdoors in the garden, even if it's just somewhere to sit with a cuppa.
> 
> By all accounts the next few days are going to be the worst, right up to and including Easter. Hopefully we will then see things improving, as they seem to be starting to do elsewhere. The end of this nightmare can't come soon enough.
> 
> Stay safe.
> 
> Martin



I’m no expert by any stretch of the imagination, but if you’re trying to emulsion over a dried damp patch, it’s better to put some white oil-based paint over the brown stain, let it dry then emulsion it.


----------



## SB2015

Clever_cloggs said:


> Week 3 of not going out except for our garden. Strangely enough, my blood sugars have never been better! I’ve had a whole day of single figures which is unheard of for me. I avoided the news all days as it sends me into an anxiety spin. Planning to avoid the news and do calligraphy and my karate lessons via Zoom tomorrow. How bizarre that it’s taken being in this strange and stressful situation to have the best week of blood sugars.
> Being able to amend my supermarket order with a couple of luxury items (expensive bars of soap) has been the highlight of the evening. Oh and this week I’ve also rediscovered my love for porridge! Possibly helping with good blood sugar control this week. This is as exciting as it’s been. And of course, going through waves of feeling sad and scared...


Glad you have been able to do your Karate on Zoom, I had never heard of Zoom before this lock down.  It takes a bit of organising to make it work well but it is great to be able to see people. Enjoy avoiding the news and doing other things.


----------



## SB2015

Anxious 63 said:


> Not been on here for long while , i struggle with my type 2 diabetes and have anxiety and depression and this blasted virus is not helping at all , feel very confused and hopeless at times


Glad you have joined us and hope being in her can help to reduce your anxiety.


----------



## Clever_cloggs

SB2015 said:


> Glad you have been able to do your Karate on Zoom, I had never heard of Zoom before this lock down.  It takes a bit of organising to make it work well but it is great to be able to see people. Enjoy avoiding the news and doing other things.


Thank you SB2015! Anything to distract us - it was my son doing karate but somehow I’m the only one doing it now (how did that happen ). I’d never heard of Zoom before either! It’s allowed me to do lots of things! Definitely no news tomorrow either.


----------



## Clever_cloggs

Anxious 63 said:


> Not been on here for long while , i struggle with my type 2 diabetes and have anxiety and depression and this blasted virus is not helping at all , feel very confused and hopeless at times


I know the feeling, although I have type 1! I’m avoiding the news as I said and although I don’t like exercise very much, doing a bit has helped and distracting myself with other activities and hobbies.


----------



## mikeydt1

well didn't last from a nice 8.1 yesterday morning then went up to 14 still got to be happy as before the virus hit i went up to 27 and felt rather dodgy to say the least.

this morning a good 9.1.

well the sun is out still cold though, looking out of the patio everything looks the same with birds flying around then then reality dawns.

not really wanting to go out but got to do essentials along with bills, still very little help here,  my partner had a stroke so basically with no family or friends i have no choice but to venture out be it only once every 2 days, i don't use my daily exercise as with caring i do enough from morning till what ever time.  still feel very let down by the lack of any help, i even filled in the form on GOV and not a single letter.


----------



## nonethewiser

Sitting here eating porridge with tv off, coverage of virus is overkill, going over same ground constantly, it kinda grinds you down eventually. Decided will catch up with lunch news & that's it, no more.


----------



## Michael12421

@mikeydt1 I didn't hit the 'like' key because it was hardly appropriate but I wanted to let you know that caring for your partner in the way that you do is to be highly applauded


----------



## Grannylorraine

I am going to attempt to do some exercise by using YouTube of Joe Wicks.  Need to do some as not been running in 3 weeks as nervous to leave the house, but don't want to risk putting back all the weight I lost last year.  Hoping it might improve my mood a bit.

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Ivostas66

Anitram said:


> Good tip - thanks. Not sure we have any of the right paint at home but will give it a try if I can get hold of some.
> 
> Martin



If you can get hold of it, Zinsser B-I-N is a fantastic product that will do the job perfectly.


----------



## SB2015

mikeydt1 said:


> well didn't last from a nice 8.1 yesterday morning then went up to 14 still got to be happy as before the virus hit i went up to 27 and felt rather dodgy to say the least.
> 
> this morning a good 9.1.
> 
> well the sun is out still cold though, looking out of the patio everything looks the same with birds flying around then then reality dawns.
> 
> not really wanting to go out but got to do essentials along with bills, still very little help here,  my partner had a stroke so basically with no family or friends i have no choice but to venture out be it only once every 2 days, i don't use my daily exercise as with caring i do enough from morning till what ever time.  still feel very let down by the lack of any help, i even filled in the form on GOV and not a single letter.



I know that it is taking time for the systems to clear the volunteers to enable them to come on stream to help people.  I hope that you get the help you need soon.


----------



## eggyg

I had a good walk yesterday to pick up my prescription, so it was a two in one, everyone at last seems to understand social distancing. Made a “comedy” ( I use the word very loosely) video for our daughter for her birthday and posted it on Facebook, it seemed to go down well. I might have a new career in the offing! More daily musings on my FB blog. I thought I would run out of things to say but I’m on day 16 and I’m still spouting rubbish to the world!  It keeps me out of mischief anyways! Today holds much of the same, apart from the video. Eat, walk, sleep, repeat.


----------



## SB2015

Today the sunshine is tempting me out, but first I need to get a card made for OH for our 40th anniversary tomorrow.  We are competing to see who can make the cheesiest card for each other.

Then some gardening, and perhaps making use of the hammock.


----------



## Michael12421

Corona beer truck


----------



## SB2015

Brilliant.


----------



## KARNAK

Spot on Michael you made I laff.


----------



## Ditto

LOL I'm def reposting that truck!


----------



## Michael12421

Got my face mask


----------



## Stitch147

Not too bad today. Family over the road have just dropped off some cakes that the kids help to make. They knocked and left them on a flower pot and went back up the path to wave at us.


----------



## Stitch147

Forgot to add picture.


----------



## SB2015

Stitch147 said:


> Forgot to add picture.


How lovely of your neighbours.
They are diong what we would love to do, but you will just have to have (((((hugs))))) instead.
I hope you have had a good rest this weekend.


----------



## Flower

Went for a long walk around some unexplored roads in my neighbourhood. Sunny and peaceful and I found a hedge that’s trying to colour co-ordinate with a post box!


----------



## SB2015

Anitram said:


> Day 15 and I spent it sifting through boxes of our sons' 6th form stuff, which they'd packed away in the garage after their A-levels. When our recycling is collected on Monday there'll be a lot of paper in it. Managed to salvage some ring binders.
> 
> Sun came out late morning and it turned out to be a lovely afternoon. Wife and I sat in the garden with a cuppa and just enjoyed the sunshine. Planning a short walk together later for some exercise.
> 
> One of our neighbours has visitors. Which bit of Stay At Home do they not understand?
> 
> Martin


When I found my university notes in a clear out, the only thing I recognised was my writing.  Nothing in it made any sense.  I must have understood it at one time!!!! They went in the bin.

Glad you enjoyed some sunshine.

Off for our after dinner walk.


----------



## Robin

SB2015 said:


> When I found my university notes in a clear out, the only thing I recognised was my writing.  Nothing in it made any sense.  I must have understood it at one time!!!! They went in the bin.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed some sunshine.
> 
> Off for our after dinner walk.


Ha! I have all my son's university notes in the house. Including Maths for engineering! Looking at them, I doubt whether he could even recognise his own writing, let alone understand the concepts!


----------



## eggyg

Now @Robin and @Anitram I can top trump your sons’ A level and Uni paperwork. I came across these a few months ago. My CSE History project from 1976! So what did I do with them? Put them back of course, top hoarder me!  It really is history! Our kids and teenaged grandchildren couldn’t believe I had to write it by hand, stick in photocopied pictures, 2p a sheet in the library and actually  use reference books. I’m not getting rid of those, blood, sweat and tears went into that. I got a grade 2 BTW!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Now @Robin and @Anitram I can top trump your sons’ A level and Uni paperwork. I came across these a few months ago. My CSE History project from 1976! So what did I do with them? Put them back of course, top hoarder me!  It really is history! Our kids and teenaged grandchildren couldn’t believe I had to write it by hand, stick in photocopied pictures, 2p a sheet in the library and actually  use reference books. I’m not getting rid of those, blood, sweat and tears went into that. I got a grade 2 BTW!


Hand written and no doubt all spelt correctly without the aid of a spellchecker or autocorrect! (we used those quaint things called dictionaries)


----------



## Keith Archibald

Ditto said:


> LOL I'm def reposting that truck!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

A nice potter in the garden for me yesterday. It’s all beginning to wake up, and the few old seed packets I have have been sown.

Plus a great video chat with my sister-in-law’s family with an online drawing game thrown in, which was hilarious!

A niggling feeling I may have a short throat coming, but hoping that’s just ‘lockdown paranoia’ and it comes to nothing.

Weve got stuff in for a garden BBQ this evening, so looking forward to that too.


----------



## SueEK

mikeydt1 said:


> well didn't last from a nice 8.1 yesterday morning then went up to 14 still got to be happy as before the virus hit i went up to 27 and felt rather dodgy to say the least.
> 
> this morning a good 9.1.
> 
> well the sun is out still cold though, looking out of the patio everything looks the same with birds flying around then then reality dawns.
> 
> not really wanting to go out but got to do essentials along with bills, still very little help here,  my partner had a stroke so basically with no family or friends i have no choice but to venture out be it only once every 2 days, i don't use my daily exercise as with caring i do enough from morning till what ever time.  still feel very let down by the lack of any help, i even filled in the form on GOV and not a single letter.


Is there not a local volunteer group operating near you, most areas seem to have one set up. I found one for my mother in law who offered all sorts of help. May be worth a look on tinternet!


----------



## Toucan

everydayupsanddowns said:


> nice potter in the garden for me yesterday. It’s all beginning to wake up, and the few old seed packets I have have been sown.
> 
> Plus a great video chat with my sister-in-law’s family with an online drawing game thrown in, which was hilarious!
> 
> A niggling feeling I may have a short throat coming, but hoping that’s just ‘lockdown paranoia’ and it comes to nothing.
> 
> Weve got stuff in for a garden BBQ this evening, so looking forward to that too.


Hi Mike
Do you know the name of the drawing game? I'm trying to find thing to do with my lot as we have a big video link planned over Easter.
Hope the sore throat doesn't amount to anything. It is easy to get paranoid about such things at present. I wake up with a soar throat most days, and think the worse - but it usually disappears with the first cup of tea thank goodness. Hope yours does as well.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Toucan said:


> Do you know the name of the drawing game? I'm trying to find thing to do with my lot as we have a big video link planned over Easter.



It was Drawful 2 by Jackbox https://jackbox.tv/

We needed a shared laptop screen (via Zoom), and everyone playing needed a smartphone on which to draw.


----------



## mikeydt1

a lovely morning here be it a bit cold, just had a hair cut now look like kojak


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

mikeydt1 said:


> a lovely morning here be it a bit cold, just had a hair cut now look like kojak



Haha! Lots of people are doing that it seems!


----------



## Michael12421

My hair grooming kit has decided to pack up so, with my hair all over the place and three teeth missing I look like a cross between Albert Einstein and the wild man of Borneo.


----------



## mikeydt1

carer came in, i offered to do her hair but when she found out it would be skin head style she was having none of it


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Now @Robin and @Anitram I can top trump your sons’ A level and Uni paperwork. I came across these a few months ago. My CSE History project from 1976! So what did I do with them? Put them back of course, top hoarder me!  It really is history! Our kids and teenaged grandchildren couldn’t believe I had to write it by hand, stick in photocopied pictures, 2p a sheet in the library and actually  use reference books. I’m not getting rid of those, blood, sweat and tears went into that. I got a grade 2 BTW!


Any tippex involved?  Younger members won’t even know what that is!
I am impressed and think it deserved an A


----------



## SB2015

everydayupsanddowns said:


> A nice potter in the garden for me yesterday. It’s all beginning to wake up, and the few old seed packets I have have been sown.
> 
> Plus a great video chat with my sister-in-law’s family with an online drawing game thrown in, which was hilarious!
> 
> A niggling feeling I may have a short throat coming, but hoping that’s just ‘lockdown paranoia’ and it comes to nothing.
> 
> Weve got stuff in for a garden BBQ this evening, so looking forward to that too.


I hope that nothing develops from the cough Mike

Enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Hand written and no doubt all spelt correctly without the aid of a spellchecker or autocorrect! (we used those quaint things called dictionaries)


Definitely no spelling mistakes. I still love a dictionary. I just like to randomly open it and read that page.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> Any tippex involved?  Younger members won’t even know what that is!
> I am impressed and think it deserved an A


Definitely not, if I made a mistake I rewrote the entire page! Well, maybe not!


----------



## eggyg

Toucan said:


> Hi Mike
> Do you know the name of the drawing game? I'm trying to find thing to do with my lot as we have a big video link planned over Easter.
> Hope the sore throat doesn't amount to anything. It is easy to get paranoid about such things at present. I wake up with a soar throat most days, and think the worse - but it usually disappears with the first cup of tea thank goodness. Hope yours does as well.


I definitely had Covid 19 last night! I had a dry cough and a headache! Feel fine today. I think I just had a dry cough and a headache!


----------



## mikeydt1

the sore throat is something to keep an eye on, try and get something called difflam spray and use it extensive until symptoms subside.

around here loads of us have had the sore throats and cough, seems there is this on top of covid plus measles is doing the rounds.

any doubts about sore throat with cough then dial 111.

in the mean time was just about to feed my fish when i noticed one side of the tank water look still only to find my power-head had packed up, just what i needed.  luckily i went in to all my spares and found one which i hadn't used for nearly 2 years, primed it, took a deep breath and plugged it in and by miracle started to work.

just been on amazon and ordered a new one, just for safety reasons.


----------



## Stitch147

Garden is looking a lot better. Should have been in london today as it's Trevs birthday. Our friends over the road have just dropped a birthday cake over for him.


----------



## Stitch147




----------



## eggyg

Stitch147 said:


> View attachment 13833


Happy birthday Trev. Hope you’re enjoying your isolation celebration!


----------



## SB2015

Happy birthday to Trev @Stitch

We have just arrived for drinks at our ‘restaurant’


----------



## Flower

SB2015 said:


> We have just arrived for drinks at our ‘restaurant’



I hope the waiters are attentive   Happy anniversary to you both @SB2015


----------



## Kaylz

@Stitch147 tell Trev happy birthday from me too  xx


----------



## Kaylz

So the last 3 days I've managed to walk away from the sink without being straight back washing my hands again, yes it's taking repeating things over and over in my head but as long as it works I'll continue to do it as my wrists are looking and feeling better already!
Dad's GF text me, asked her to pick me up a few bits at Asda and she got everything bar the Antibacterial Surface wipes  , apparently she might have even picked me up some kitchen roll as well, now to try and find out how I'm receiving my supplies, I told my dad he could send them which he was fine with but then gave him the option of leaving them at Bruce's door but he hasn't gotten back to me to let me know yet
Currently searching the net for a kettle as our stainless steel one abruptly gave up on us in the space of half an hour! 
xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

SB2015 said:


> Happy birthday to Trev @Stitch
> 
> We have just arrived for drinks at our ‘restaurant’
> View attachment 13835



Ah wonderful @SB2015! Happy anniversary to you both


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Kaylz said:


> So the last 3 days I've managed to walk away from the sink without being straight back washing my hands again, yes it's taking repeating things over and over in my head but as long as it works I'll continue to do it as my wrists are looking and feeling better already!



Great stuff @Kaylz - that’s really great news!

You have every right to feel very proud of these important steps. Hope you can continue over the next week and see your wrists really begin to recover. (Hope they aren’t too itchy as they heal!)

And sorry to hear about your kettle


----------



## Kaylz

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Great stuff @Kaylz - that’s really great news!
> 
> You have every right to feel very proud of these important steps. Hope you can continue over the next week and see your wrists really begin to recover. (Hope they aren’t too itchy as they heal!)
> 
> And sorry to hear about your kettle


I shall hopefully have hand cream on the way soon, Superdrug own brand, I ordered last Tuesday but still not been dispatched yet as I'm running out of the Aldi stuff, never mind it is 48 tracked so doesn't  take too long when it's finally dispatched, I have soap in that order too! 
We have a spare plastic kettle but I can taste the plastic hence why I prefer a stainless steel lol
xx


----------



## SB2015

We


Kaylz said:


> o the last 3 days I've managed to walk away from the sink without being straight back washing my hands again, yes it's taking repeating things over and over in my head but as long as it works I'll continue to do it as my wrists are looking and feeling better already


well done Kaylz.  Be very  proud of yourself.


----------



## SB2015

Flower said:


> I hope the waiters are attentive   Happy anniversary to you both @SB2015


The waiting staff were excellent.
Who needs a posh restaurant!!
A lovely day together in spite of the lock down.

Thank you for all the good wishes.


----------



## mikeydt1

had a off day yesterday with fibrosis, today managing to cough stuff up again, only been a few days since starting treatment so i can't expect miracles.  got to go on a website to learn various cough techniques which should be interesting, i may see if the doctors can give me some print outs.

feel okay and partner doing well which is good with the situation we are all in.


----------



## Carlos

Working from home for the fourth week now. I normally work from home two days a week anyway, and being a software developer it doesn't make a great deal of difference going into the office or not, specially as none of the other team members work in the same location as me.

We are lucky that our children are well behaved and like learning, so they've been getting on with their school work while my wife and I were working. My wife is now into her second week of furlough, and we'll see next Tuesday what happens next.

It is starting to feel a bit strange not having direct social interaction, but what I miss the most is my long Sunday morning rides, which I have stopped for the time being, limiting myself to short local circuits with the children.

Take care everyone.


----------



## mikeydt1

had a fair day today with fibrosis. this is going to be a learning to adapt to things new along with better control of diabetes. day by day job.

if i am okay in the morning then it is a fish tank clean out, take the fish out, lay them on the floor while cleaning, only joking 

been a glorious day here be it a bit nippy, just hope those sun bathers out there use more common sense and not ruin it for the rest towing the line.

tonight will sit here in the dark looking out of the patio with some music on, every thing looks the same but in the mind you know it ain't but at least i can escape for a bit.

off now and t.c all.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Whopping supermarket shop for me today. Most shelves well stocked too. Should last almost a fortnight I hope


----------



## trophywench

Anitram said:


> Stay-at-Home Day 17 and the weather's been lovely, just as forecast. Decided to take advantage of the weather to get in some Smite practice in the garden  ahead of the annual World Championships in Cornwall on August Bank Holiday Sunday (assuming it isn't cancelled because of coronavirus). We go every year and have booked a week in Fowey leading up to the event. Surely this will be over by then?
> 
> www.originalsmite.com for the uninitiated.
> 
> We play this! but don't have our own set, we were introduced to it whilst on a naturist holiday in France - Decathlon amongst others sell it in France - they sell a lot of things the English shops don't eg Speedo type gents swimming trunks, since you are not allowed to wear 'swimming shorts' in any pool open to the public even on a privately owned campsite, anywhere in France.
> 
> Anyway, it isn't called Smite by our European neighbours but nether of us can remember what the heck it is called.  We have both played petanque/petanca/boules for a good many years and usefully, when the boulists are off the courts (most places it's only very busy at certain times or on certain days) a boulodrome makes an excellent playing surface, but the technique required to successfully score at 'Smite' is very different - and you do need practice with both.


----------



## trophywench

mikey - you know you've been successful if none of them demonstrate an ability to float on their backs after you've cleaned the tank !


----------



## mikeydt1




----------



## SB2015

Glorious weather again, but still nippy out there.

I shall do my Pilates at the usual time this morning and hope that things are then 
warm enough to do some gardening.

Still searching for yeast but heard that there was a delivery yesterday so just hoping that the early birds will not have bought it all.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Had our first death in my state today - sad. CMO in tears at the press announcement, bless her. 

Given the paucity of cases, and the extent to which the health system has ramped up to deal with a flood which hasn't happened, the deceased and the handful of other patients in ICU would have been getting Boris Johnson-level care, no doubt.

It really is another world. A little angst because of that death and also because community transmissions increased by one, to four; and there were 4 new cases overall, compared to the 2 of the last couple days.

Testing rates are down, because with the social distancing and hygiene measures, there are fewer people with sniffles. Since January here every nose/throat swab has been checked for coronavirus, and GP's generally have been swabbing anybody with a sniffle. So 19K+ tests per million, and high-intensity community surveillance has happened from the beginning.

The result: 70%+ of cases are original imports; 99% are imports + their direct contacts; < 1% community transmission; probably just about every case has been detected so far.



Because the response was driven by public health experts treating it like ebola, rather than modellers dusting off & frantically trying to re-purpose their flu models, for now it's been stopped at the border.

If every health authority & government had also followed the standard public health approach for epidemics, I reckon that's what everywhere would look like, and the world wouldn't be turning to crap in a bucket.


----------



## Carlos

SB2015 said:


> Glorious weather again, but still nippy out there.
> 
> I shall do my Pilates at the usual time this morning and hope that things are then
> warm enough to do some gardening.
> 
> *Still searching for yeast but heard that there was a delivery yesterday so just hoping that the early birds will not have bought it all.*


Yep, looks like everyone is a baker now. Our Tesco has been out of flour for the last month. Yesterday there was a solitary pack of khorasan wheat flour left when I went.

Our stock of flour is now somewhat depleted, but we still have yeast, so we still bake a couple of loafs a week.


----------



## mikeydt1

testing for public in the UK will be at least a month away, also found out if people ring 111 with suspected covid they are not doing any tests unless the person is taken to hospital.  how it works for MP's and other high that they get tested and yet general public are not getting tested is unclear, 1 set of rules for 1 lot and for us out there, stuffed up.


----------



## mikeydt1

forgot to add, am now starting anti virals for possible shingles, this is outbreak number 5 ony 5 more years off this.

feel 100% better than the pain and stuff i was getting, must remember not to be tempted by scratching .


----------



## Robin

Well, I notched up another first today. I had 'virtual' coffee with a friend I normally meet up with face to face, on FaceTime. Both of us are technophobes, but we managed to link up, neither of us were upside down, and we didn’t break the internet or our ipads!


----------



## Davein

Anitram said:


> Day 18 at home and my first taste of boredom. It's been a lovely day and I spent the morning doing some weeding and generally tidying up the garden. After lunch I ran out of things to do so ended up watching Tenable, then Tipping Point and finally The Chase. Tea's out of the way now so looking forward to our evening walk. Afterwards our two sons have agreed to take a break from gaming and join us for a game of Yahtzee.
> 
> Martin


Watching Tenable, Tipping Point and the Chase in one session would be my definition of boredom also.


----------



## Kaylz

Cleaned out some kitchen cupboards today, I've never had space for my groceries and instead the cupboards were stuffed with old takeaway containers that were kept "just in case she needed them for anything", moved the health grill to on top of the cupboards as it isn't being used atm anyway so my scales are now easily accessible on the worktop, sorted my needle boxes, BG strip boxes into a nice big tub so they aren't scattered across the cupboard by people not taking care when they are in for their own medication
Spent £20 on chocolate to make sure I'm stocked up on Lindt 90% seen as I didn't get it yesterday as someone couldn't follow a clear list  never mind they will last me a while at least
Superdrug order has been despatched, never been so excited to know I'll be receiving toothpaste, hand cream and soap! The Range still haven't despatched my order of spec wipes that I placed on the 29th March though 
Going stir crazy that my mum won't open a window as the house is stuffy as anything 
xx


----------



## mikeydt1

poor partner fell this tea time, scarred the living daylights out of me.  just had the district nurses up and they are coming back in the morning to do some more stuff.

i wanted my partner checking at the hospital but the district nurses warned it would be way too risky with the virus, god dam this thing.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Well, I notched up another first today. I had 'virtual' coffee with a friend I normally meet up with face to face, on FaceTime. Both of us are technophobes, but we managed to link up, neither of us were upside down, and we didn’t break the internet or our ipads!


A friend of mine and I did this on Saturday. She is a total technophobe but her daughter set it all up for her. We had no looking up of nostrils or anything! We chatted for an hour. I’m calling her this Saturday at 3. We FaceTime our grandchildren and they won’t sit still, the three of them are always shoving each other to one side to see Gaga and Grandma, I feel sick by the time they’ve finished! Still lovely to see and hear them though.


----------



## eggyg

It’s been amazing weather today. After making some celery soup for lunch we went out on our allotted walk. It was great not to be wrapped up in coats, hats, scarfs and gloves. In fact we were sweating when we got home! Came home and had a cuppa in the garden and I read my book whilst Mr Eggy tilled the soil! I had to turn my chair around as I was burning. Supposed to be as good tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

@mikeydt1 - oh that sounds worrying.  Hope it turns out ok.

@SB2015 - have you seen how to make your own yeast at home? My son has used this time while stuck in his flat in Glasgow to learn to make bread and I pointed him to a link on Youtube on how to make sourdough bread (which is actually very nice and not - as I'd thought- sour at all) I'll go see if I can find the link he used because it worked beautifully and he is now making his own bread and making breakfast pancakes using the starter discards (you take some out each day and 'feed' it to keep it going - here it is 




I'm worried about the lurgy of course and worried about jinxing myself but so far we are having a very nice time and I'm feeling a bit guilty because so many other people are not.

The newest thing I've done is buy an Oculus Go virtual reality headset and I started using it yesterday and already my activity level has shot up.
I never went out even before all this business started and I was definitely a sedentary person and was rigidly controlling my carbs to keep my numbers good.
We've had to alter what we get as far as nutrition is concerned and we're getting a 'one size fits all' veg box delivered and it had potatoes and fruit and carrots and parsnips in it.

They are so nice I have not been able to resist and so my carbs have gone up to low carb level instead of keto so that means I need to increase my activity level to make up for it.

I have an exercise bike that I'd hardly used so I now drag it into our bathroom/wetroom and fling the window wide open for fresh air and put my VR headset on and today I cycled for fifteen minutes while experiencing virtual reality cycling at the same time and I loved it. I cycled on a mountain trek path, along a winter canal in the Netherlands and along a coastal road in County Antrim.

I am looking forward to doing more tomorrow.

I'm getting organic lemons delivered straight from the small independent lemon farmer in Spain tomorrow and organic avocados next week from a small Spanish farmer and meat from Dorset the week after. Once that meat delivery is done I will be ordering from a more local father and son butcher team that now does deliveries.

I'm speaking to my mum every day and we're keeping our usual daily contact going with my son which is a mix of chatting on the phone (encouraging him with his start up business) and online messaging.

If only it weren't for the awful reason we are now able to order food deliveries from local suppliers I would be completely content with this new way of living.

We only ever used to go out to buy food and we hated it and only went when it was at its quietest so being able to not do it at all is wonderful. We are so much happier staying in all the time and contrary to expectations we are healthier too and eating more fresh food rather than less and I like that we are giving our custom to local and small businesses.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> A friend of mine and I did this on Saturday. She is a total technophobe but her daughter set it all up for her. We had no looking up of nostrils or anything! We chatted for an hour. I’m calling her this Saturday at 3. We FaceTime our grandchildren and they won’t sit still, the three of them are always shoving each other to one side to see Gaga and Grandma, I feel sick by the time they’ve finished! Still lovely to see and hear them though.


My daughter gave me one tip. Have the screen propped up on something at eye level, otherwise (in her words) 'all you'll see is your scrawny neck and double chins' Kids, don't you love 'em.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> My daughter gave me one tip. Have the screen propped up on something at eye level, otherwise (in her words) 'all you'll see is your scrawny neck and double chins' Kids, don't you love 'em.


They definitely tell it like it is!


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

Sorry to write this but it is'nt much different for me. Apart from not seeing kids & grandkids. Facetime is brill though. Hope everyone is doing ok, if you've ever been to jail? This is easy compared to 23 hour bang up.


----------



## Eddy Edson

93 year old who lives in my building had a fall & is now in hospital for a hip replacement, poor guy.

Talking with his daughter who lives with him.

 "I guess I might feel bad about taking up hospital resources at a time like this", which I thought was a dumb comment as soon as I'd made it.

"No, he's just p*ssed at having to have his hip replaced".  Doh.

The official word now is that having contained, we're now moving to eradicate the filthy virus from our lives completely.  It's a pretty good, upbeat message.


----------



## mikeydt1

partner sat here this morning but been coughing blood so not so good, got the district nurses coming today and also got the doctor telephoning sometime today, this is getting way out of my league.


----------



## Toucan

Well, we have unexpectedly become quite busy!

My husband is a techy, and has part of his 'hobby' set has a 3D printer.
A call came out for anyone that had such a thing to join a group 'printing' face shields for front-line health staff, to help reduce the shortfall.
So together with a 1000 or so others we now have a very mini home industry going. The printer produces the frame to which a see-through plastic sheet and elastic retainer gets assembled and added. All done against a careful list of 'safeguarding' precautions.
We sent off our first batch yesterday, which was collected free of charge by DPD. 
Lets hope that every little helps and the front line people do get the protection they so badly need.

Really good to see the resourcefulness and help coming through in many situations now - I hope that the silver lining to all of this is that the spirit of all helping each other is retained, and that the previous predominance of selfishness remains reduced.


----------



## SueEK

Toucan said:


> Well, we have unexpectedly become quite busy!
> 
> My husband is a techy, and has part of his 'hobby' set has a 3D printer.
> A call came out for anyone that had such a thing to join a group 'printing' face shields for front-line health staff, to help reduce the shortfall.
> So together with a 1000 or so others we now have a very mini home industry going. The printer produces the frame to which a see-through plastic sheet and elastic retainer gets assembled and added. All done against a careful list of 'safeguarding' precautions.
> We sent off our first batch yesterday, which was collected free of charge by DPD.
> Lets hope that every little helps and the front line people do get the protection they so badly need.
> 
> Really good to see the resourcefulness and help coming through in many situations now - I hope that the silver lining to all of this is that the spirit of all helping each other is retained, and that the previous predominance of selfishness remains reduced.


I'm fascinated but confused.  Do you have a photo of what you produce so that my think brain can work it out


----------



## KARNAK

Thank your husband @Toucan for helping the NHS in this time of need well done.


----------



## Ditto

I must go and get my cat from my flat and I must get into the garden and tackle the grass and the weeds.


----------



## Grannylorraine

As we were ask to take a week off of work in the form of a shutdown, I am struggling with no routine.

@Toucan well done to your husband and all the other like him that are helping with these things.


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> Well, I notched up another first today. I had 'virtual' coffee with a friend I normally meet up with face to face, on FaceTime. Both of us are technophobes, but we managed to link up, neither of us were upside down, and we didn’t break the internet or our ipads!


We discovered that you can do this with more than two people yesterday, by accident.  I did a video call in what’s app to a group.  Three of us enjoyed chatting over coffee for an hour.  We did find one of use went sideways at intervals.  Not quite sure why yet, so still more to learn.


----------



## SB2015

Toucan said:


> Well, we have unexpectedly become quite busy!
> 
> My husband is a techy, and has part of his 'hobby' set has a 3D printer.
> A call came out for anyone that had such a thing to join a group 'printing' face shields for front-line health staff, to help reduce the shortfall.
> So together with a 1000 or so others we now have a very mini home industry going. The printer produces the frame to which a see-through plastic sheet and elastic retainer gets assembled and added. All done against a careful list of 'safeguarding' precautions.
> We sent off our first batch yesterday, which was collected free of charge by DPD.
> Lets hope that every little helps and the front line people do get the protection they so badly need.
> 
> Really good to see the resourcefulness and help coming through in many situations now - I hope that the silver lining to all of this is that the spirit of all helping each other is retained, and that the previous predominance of selfishness remains reduced.


Such a brilliant use of a modern (or have I just missed this one when it came out?) invention.
Like @Robin I have no idea how they work.  A picture would be great.


----------



## SB2015

Grannylorraine said:


> As we were ask to take a week off of work in the form of a shutdown, I am struggling with no routine.
> 
> @Toucan well done to your husband and all the other like him that are helping with these things.


I started with no routine, but unlike my OH I found I definitely needed one.  Every regular event is gone so I now have my own ‘timetable’ for the week.  I certainly need to know one things I am diong other following day when I go to bed.  It tends to get me up a bit earlier.  Hope you find a pattern that suits you soon.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> We discovered that you can do this with more than two people yesterday, by accident.  I did a video call in what’s app to a group.  Three of us enjoyed chatting over coffee for an hour.  We did find one of use went sideways at intervals.  Not quite sure why yet, so still more to learn.


We often have a family group chat. It’s quite funny five of us on the screen at the same time, and usually end up howling with laughter because someone always drops their phone/iPad and ends up upside down!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

mikeydt1 said:


> partner sat here this morning but been coughing blood so not so good, got the district nurses coming today and also got the doctor telephoning sometime today, this is getting way out of my league.


Sorry to hear this mikey   I will be thinking of you both.


----------



## eggyg

I did washing too and it’s lovely seeing it blowing on the line. Nice and sunny but still a chill in the wind. Made a baba ganoush from scratch including a homemade tahini paste. Mr Eggy planted his seed potatoes. After lunch we posted a birthday card and a wedding invite through our friend and neighbours’ door. It’s for our daughter’s wedding on 25th July. We’re hoping it’ll go ahead so carrying on as normal. We carried on for our daily constitutional but my blooming pelvis injury raised its ugly head 10 minutes in. TBF it’s niggled for about a week and I’ve stupidly ignored it. I went back home and Mr Eggy carried on. He needs vascular exercise for his heart and I just hold him back. I sat in the garden and read my book then prepared our tea. We went to Greece via France and Italy to pick up a white and a red wine. We had chicken kebabs, Greek salad, hummus, tzatziki and the baba ganoush. Very nice too. Nice, light sunny weather meal.


----------



## Robin

We saw a yellowhammer on our walk today, I haven’t seen one for years. We used to see lots of them regularly 10-15 years ago. Sometimes we hear the odd one (a little bit of bread and no cheese!) but way across the fields. Perhaps they’ll stage a recovery now they’ve got a bit more peace and quiet.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> We saw a yellowhammer on our walk today, I haven’t seen one for years. We used to see lots of them regularly 10-15 years ago. Sometimes we hear the odd one (a little bit of bread and no cheese!) but way across the fields. Perhaps they’ll stage a recovery now they’ve got a bit more peace and quiet.


Never ever seen one but today on my very short walk we saw our first swallow of the year down by the river.  We have them nest under the archway between our row of cottages but they arrive on 27th April ( mother in law’s birthday) every year. Lovely to see them  dipping into the water to drink. We get two, sometimes three broods of chicks. It’s a lovely sight.


----------



## SB2015

I hope that you and your wife were able to get the support you needed today @mikeydt1 

 Just got back from our evening walk.  We called in to Sainsbury’s on route, and WE GOT SOME YEAST!!!!!!!!  Yipppeeee.  Bread making can continue.

Sheets hung on the line for us as well today.  They smell so different when they have been hung in the sunshine.


----------



## Toucan

SueEK said:


> I'm fascinated but confused. Do you have a photo of what you produce so that my think brain can work it out


 Not a great pic, but hope this explains it Sue. The 3D printer makes the orange bits at the top and bottom, it is used like a visor.


----------



## Toucan

Bit of a mixed day yesterday.
My daughter lost her job, and in the current climate the chances of getting another one are nil.
Long chats on zoom, but it was so hard not to be able to just put my arm around her. - but many much harder things happening to people than this, and she will be Ok, and can now spend more time with her children.

What was fun was another 'zoom' cooking session with my grandson. Sausage rolls this time, and we had a few laughs and the photo of the results looked fairly edable!


----------



## SueEK

Toucan said:


> Not a great pic, but hope this explains it Sue. The 3D printer makes the orange bits at the top and bottom, it is used like a visor.
> View attachment 13863


Thanks, that’s really good and well done to you and hubby for helping x


----------



## SueEK

Toucan said:


> Bit of a mixed day yesterday.
> My daughter lost her job, and in the current climate the chances of getting another one are nil.
> Long chats on zoom, but it was so hard not to be able to just put my arm around her. - but many much harder things happening to people than this, and she will be Ok, and can now spend more time with her children.
> 
> What was fun was another 'zoom' cooking session with my grandson. Sausage rolls this time, and we had a few laughs and the photo of the results looked fairly edable!


Sorry to hear this and I hope when things return to normal she will find something even better x


----------



## SB2015

Toucan said:


> Not a great pic, but hope this explains it Sue. The 3D printer makes the orange bits at the top and bottom, it is used like a visor.
> View attachment 13863


Thanks Sue.  What an excellent use of the 3D printing.


----------



## SB2015

Toucan said:


> Bit of a mixed day yesterday.
> My daughter lost her job, and in the current climate the chances of getting another one are nil.
> Long chats on zoom, but it was so hard not to be able to just put my arm around her. - but many much harder things happening to people than this, and she will be Ok, and can now spend more time with her children.
> 
> What was fun was another 'zoom' cooking session with my grandson. Sausage rolls this time, and we had a few laughs and the photo of the results looked fairly edable!


It is hard at present as things are so uncertain, and it must be so hard not to be able to just give your daughter a big hug. 

Photo the sausage rolls welcome if your grandson doesn’t mind.


----------



## mikeydt1

the use of 3d printers is been put to use at the Uni here, saw that they too are doing those face mask things.
wish i had one as i am good with technology and would certainly put it to use.


----------



## Toucan

SB2015 said:


> Photo the sausage rolls welcome if your grandson doesn’t mind.




Sausage rolls made by grandson with remote control via Zoom! I think a few may have 'disappeared' before he took the photo. I don't think Greggs need to worry too much about competition just yet.


----------



## SB2015

I bet they taste a lot better than Greggs.
I love the idea that you are cooking on Zoom


----------



## Ditto

Glorious Maundy Thursday. Been in the garden so that's me for the afternoon. Agh. I could do with a Radox bath. The Queen won't be giving out pennies will she, she's holed up at Windsor I presume. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## mikeyB

I'm in the middle of baking some bread. I couldn't be bothered digging out the breadmaker, so I got out the wholemeal flour, mixed in the flour with salt, yeast, sugar to feed the yeast, water, milk and butter. And with scrupulously washed hands, piled into the mix, gathered it all together then kneaded it by hand. It's currently tucked up in a covered ball in the warmest bit of the flat, which happens to be the wee cupboard next to the built in dishwasher, which is running at the moment. In a couple of hours, the smell of fresh baked bread will permeate the flat.

In fact, I've just checked and it has risen enough to be knocked back and put in the bread tin to rise again ready for baking. 

I love breadmaking. No preservatives, no dough improvers, no additional ingredients to improve shelf life. Just nature's own ingredients. Including my exertions


----------



## SB2015

Now that we are the proud owners of some yeast at last, ‘we’ ( in truth that is OH) will be making our bread again.  Looking forward to the output.

Another glorious day, and have split repotted some hostas, as well as a few sedums.  Seed will go in tomorrow under cloches or straight out  as necessary.

Supper, a short walk and then choir by Zoom.  There were 16 the first week, 24 of us last week and more promised as they have sorted out the tech, and know that we have a short pause at 8:00.


----------



## eggyg

Stayed in today, no Boris walk as my back is still pulling. Can’t believe I still have light bruising and a small haematoma almost 5 months after my freak accident. I’m concerned I’ve torn something again, but two paracetamol and no walking for a few days should sort it, I hope! Did a bit of training in preparation for my volunteer role with Diabetes UK. My first time on Zoom! Caught up with a friend on the phone who doesn’t do social media. Done a bit of ironing and made a chilli for tea. Greece last night, Mexico tonight! We do get about! We’ll be out clapping at 8 o’clock and then looking forward to the final episode of Noughts and Crosses, uncomfortable viewing at times. Quick fancy the books, which I believe are for young adults. I will read them and see if I think they’re suitable for my teenaged grandchildren ( just 13). The days do fly in.


----------



## Flower

Went out on my permitted walk today and when I got home there was a bouquet of flowers on my doorstep and a card. I've been ringing my neighbour who has to shield for 12 weeks and asking if he's alright and getting a few groceries for him when I brave the local shop. He'd asked his friend who was calling by to buy me a thank you present. I'm more than happy to help if I can. It made me cry and it made my day.


----------



## Ditto

Beautiful flowers.


----------



## trophywench

Yes, they are!  I'd have shed a tear too - isn't it lovely though?  What a nice person your neighbour is!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Hope everyone has a happy, quiet, pottering Easter weekend. I’ve a few things in the garden and some DIY on my radar.

So strange not to be able to get together with family as we usually would, but at least we have nice weather for it


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Stayed in today, no Boris walk as my back is still pulling. Can’t believe I still have light bruising and a small haematoma almost 5 months after my freak accident. I’m concerned I’ve torn something again, but two paracetamol and no walking for a few days should sort it, I hope! Did a bit of training in preparation for my volunteer role with Diabetes UK. My first time on Zoom! Caught up with a friend on the phone who doesn’t do social media. Done a bit of ironing and made a chilli for tea. Greece last night, Mexico tonight! We do get about! We’ll be out clapping at 8 o’clock and then looking forward to the final episode of Noughts and Crosses, uncomfortable viewing at times. Quick fancy the books, which I believe are for young adults. I will read them and see if I think they’re suitable for my teenaged grandchildren ( just 13). The days do fly in.



Zoom is amazing.
I hope that your day in the lounger (along with a bit of gentle stretching?) will help you mend.


----------



## SB2015

Anitram said:


> Sorted another Lego kit this afternoon. Took a while and some parts are missing but no point in ordering them yet as we're not posting on eBay at the moment. Still tempted to get the huge Star Wars kit out of the loft and sort it while I'm stuck at home


I look forward to seeing the photos.  The Star Wars kit sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Stitch147

Tired.com
That sums up how I feel at the mo. I'm not doing extra hours but still just feel tired and drained. I've got Saturday and Sunday off work this week. I need to go Tesco tomorrow to get stuff for us and trevs mum. Even though I work in a small supermarket (m&s foodhall) I can't get everything I need. Last time I went there was the 16th march. So will stock up for a few weeks. Then I think I'm just going to sleep.


----------



## Carlos

My wife has started cycling again, and her bike needs a good going over after years of gathering dust in the garage. We will probably do that today, as well as a good clean of my commuter bike from the winter grime, and a tidy up of the kids bikes.


----------



## SB2015

That looks good @Anitram 
I guess you need to make them up to show what they are buying, or are people familiar with the packages.


----------



## SB2015

Stitch147 said:


> Tired.com
> That sums up how I feel at the mo. I'm not doing extra hours but still just feel tired and drained. I've got Saturday and Sunday off work this week. I need to go Tesco tomorrow to get stuff for us and trevs mum. Even though I work in a small supermarket (m&s foodhall) I can't get everything I need. Last time I went there was the 16th march. So will stock up for a few weeks. Then I think I'm just going to sleep.


Take care Stitch, and sleep well.


----------



## Pine Marten

Ditto, take care, @Stitch147 xxx

We shopped yesterday so are fully stocked for the weekend - apart from not finding a decently dark Easter egg for our treat...

We would normally be at our local church today for the Good Friday service, so will follow an online one. Otherwise today we are taking it easy, maybe do some reading, play with the cat, watch a film. Still a fair bit of traffic outside (we are on a busy road) and a number of people about. But we are being good and staying inside 

A Happy Easter to everyone  Stay safe and well.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Had a nice social distancing visit from my daughter and granddaughters, the kids remained in the car the whole time with the car window open to talk, well shout and wave to us, daughter had been dropping shopping at my mum and dads as they can't get any food delivery slots, my daughter works night shift stocking a supermarket so got their food at the end of her shift, then dropped am orchid and some cookies round to ours, and collected the girls Easter eggs.  

I put the eggs outside once when she messaged to say she was on her way, she collected them and put down her goodies for us, when she went back to her car, I went out of the front door, hubby lent out the upstairs window and chatted for a few minutes, so no close contact, but was nice seeing the girls even if was from about 10ft away.


----------



## Toucan

I can't remember an Easter when we haven't had a family get together, seems very strange.
… but trying to think positive:-  No temptation from Hot Cross Buns, no temptation from Easter Eggs, no big family meal to cook, and ….. (can't think of anything else)


----------



## Michael12421

Having a bit of a problem with the Spanish Health service, I know that they are over-stretched at the moment  but it is causing me a little discomfort inasmuch as there is an antibiotic I really need and I cannot get anyone to respond. If no-one responds tomorrow then I am faced with having to go to an insanely packed surgery and all of the dangers that such a visit means and see my doctor.


----------



## grovesy

Michael12421 said:


> Having a bit of a problem with the Spanish Health service, I know that they are over-stretched at the moment  but it is causing me a little discomfort inasmuch as there is an antibiotic I really need and I cannot get anyone to respond. If no-one responds tomorrow then I am faced with having to go to an insanely packed surgery and all of the dangers that such a visit means and see my doctor.


Here in the UK doctors are not allowing people into surgeries unless they have spoken to dr first. AAre they not doing this in Spain?


----------



## Michael12421

What happens here is this.  You have a health card wth a micro chip. Your doctor will renew your card each year and give you another years supply of the stuff you need every day. For other medications you need to visit the surgery. They set up a national number you can call to have the card renewed. My doctor called me back the following morning after my call and told me that the card had been renewed, I asked him when he called to add the antibiotics I need regularly and he agreed. However when the UTI kicked in 5 days ago I went to the pharmacy for them but they were not on the card.  I called the national number again and you don't speak to anyone, just type in your healt\h card number, tell them what you need and the doctor will call you back.  I can't get through, it does not accept my card number. I'm stymied.


----------



## mikeydt1

just had a nice shower and also showered my partner who had a stroke. think i felt my back go twang, does everything go at after the age of 50!  any way all nice and sparkly.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Michael12421 said:


> What happens here is this.  You have a health card wth a micro chip. Your doctor will renew your card each year and give you another years supply of the stuff you need every day. For other medications you need to visit the surgery. They set up a national number you can call to have the card renewed. My doctor called me back the following morning after my call and told me that the card had been renewed, I asked him when he called to add the antibiotics I need regularly and he agreed. However when the UTI kicked in 5 days ago I went to the pharmacy for them but they were not on the card.  I called the national number again and you don't speak to anyone, just type in your healt\h card number, tell them what you need and the doctor will call you back.  I can't get through, it does not accept my card number. I'm stymied.



Ugh! Hope you can get this sorted quickly!


----------



## grovesy

Michael12421 said:


> What happens here is this.  You have a health card wth a micro chip. Your doctor will renew your card each year and give you another years supply of the stuff you need every day. For other medications you need to visit the surgery. They set up a national number you can call to have the card renewed. My doctor called me back the following morning after my call and told me that the card had been renewed, I asked him when he called to add the antibiotics I need regularly and he agreed. However when the UTI kicked in 5 days ago I went to the pharmacy for them but they were not on the card.  I called the national number again and you don't speak to anyone, just type in your healt\h card number, tell them what you need and the doctor will call you back.  I can't get through, it does not accept my card number. I'm stymied.


Oh no that does not sound good.


----------



## JMyrtle

Hi everybody hope you are all OK and I know most of you are far worse off that we are  but please allow me to be a little indulgent and have a wee rant and let off steam!
When this all started we set up a village help group centred round the village post office, we are a small village, pub and post office well off the beaten track, nearest other shop is a five mile round trip away.
First the pub, like all the others closed, no problem, then the post office started adding 10p onto the price of anything delivered to them and 50p to anything they had to get from the cash and carry ( danger money, apparently all the corner shops in London are doing the same)
When we complained the post office closed and the post master and his wife decamped back to London to stay with family.
So now we have no basic foods or papers unless someone drives five miles to the next village.
I have depleted immunity because of surgery and medication for breast cancer and currently unable to drive because I have just had cataract surgery and need an eye test and contact lens changes before I am legal to drive, my husband doesn't drive at all.
We can't even get our usual monthly home shop when it's due next week because all the selfish so and sos who could easily drive to a supermarket  are making weekly orders because the amount of items are being reduced leaving the rest of us with dates four weeks away.
I suppose I could jump on the band wagon and book a date for four weeks hence but that doesn't help me now.
It's one thing to ask friends or neighbours to grab us a pint of milk while they are out but a newspaper every day or a months worth of shopping? Friendship has its limits.
Sorry folks exasperated rant over.


----------



## Stitch147

Day off today. I had to brave Tesco today as hadn't done proper shopping for almost 4 weeks. After seeing the queues at supermarkets and seeing what it's been like at work I was dreading it. Took a book to read whilst in the queue. Got to Tesco at 10am, in shopping for me and Trev and trevs mum done and back to the car within 1 hour! Won't need to go again for another few weeks.


----------



## Davein

JMyrtle said:


> Hi everybody hope you are all OK and I know most of you are far worse off that we are  but please allow me to be a little indulgent and have a wee rant and let off steam!
> When this all started we set up a village help group centred round the village post office, we are a small village, pub and post office well off the beaten track, nearest other shop is a five mile round trip away.
> First the pub, like all the others closed, no problem, then the post office started adding 10p onto the price of anything delivered to them and 50p to anything they had to get from the cash and carry ( danger money, apparently all the corner shops in London are doing the same)
> When we complained the post office closed and the post master and his wife decamped back to London to stay with family.
> So now we have no basic foods or papers unless someone drives five miles to the next village.
> I have depleted immunity because of surgery and medication for breast cancer and currently unable to drive because I have just had cataract surgery and need an eye test and contact lens changes before I am legal to drive, my husband doesn't drive at all.
> We can't even get our usual monthly home shop when it's due next week because all the selfish so and sos who could easily drive to a supermarket  are making weekly orders because the amount of items are being reduced leaving the rest of us with dates four weeks away.
> I suppose I could jump on the band wagon and book a date for four weeks hence but that doesn't help me now.
> It's one thing to ask friends or neighbours to grab us a pint of milk while they are out but a newspaper every day or a months worth of shopping? Friendship has its limits.
> Sorry folks exasperated rant over.


Aren't there any covid-19 mutual aid groups near you that could help you? Our local  one(8 miles away) updates daily and has a list of all the local small shops/businesses who will deliver. If you put in a request there are several folks who will collect your shopping, queue up at the pharmacy and drop off your meds (if you can't get the pharmacy to deliver). We also have Cornwall Volunteer Group which is an established charity that we can request help from and all their volunteers are vetted (unlike mutual aid groups) We are out on the coast but there seems to be many farm shops and the normal tourist businesses that have adapted and now offer food/takeaway deliveries. It obviously takes a little internet searching to find them out.
 But there are thousands of vulnerable folks whom the government have forgotten about and are struggling to get supplies in.
I hope your village will remember this uncaring village shopkeeper when/if things return to norma. Take care.


----------



## trophywench

Jackie - like me, you are not in the first flush of youth - what are Help the Aged/ Age Concern doing to assist round by you?  What are the Council doing? (Parish, Town, County)

Needs must when the Devil drives mate.


----------



## Robin

A minor gripe here. I ventured out to our small local co-op for milk today. Only 7 people allowed in the shop at once, it is small, so there was a bit of a queue. So when it was my turn next, I could see into the shop. They have removed trolleys, and are only allowing hand baskets, fair enough, it’s a local corner shop. The woman I was waiting for to pay up and leave so I could enter, kept going back to the shelves for more stuff, once she’d put her basket on the checkout. She got a large bag of barbecue charcoal, 4x 2litre bottles of Sprite, 2x 6 packs of some other fizzy drink, a large sack of dry cat or dog food, and several other large items. She already had an overflowing hand basket full of stuff. Then she had to ferry them all in several trips to her partner who was waiting in the car (Chelsea Tractor) on the double yellow lines outside. Incredible! Given that she’d got a vehicle, she could have driven the 6 miles to the larger co-op in the next town, that’s geared up for big weekend shops, and left us our little one to top up our fresh stuff. I may be wrong, but she had 'second homer' written all over her.


----------



## JMyrtle

Hi there TW. 
I guess you are right! 
City Council couldn't organise " a social event in a brewery" anyway all they are interested is making money out of the tourists rather than us poor saps who pay their salaries! 
Possibly if the supermarkets restricted all customers to just one delivery a month we might all get a fair crack of the whip but so many people seem to think they are more important than everybody else. 
I'm chairman of the Parish Council and helped setting up the village self help group and don't want to bother anyone to look after us when there are so many others in greater need. 
It just makes me so cross that the very people who should be caring for us are more interested in making money, have you noticed that all the major supermarkets have stopped stocking Burgan or high protein bread even before the lockdown? 
When I challenged that I was told well you can have glutin free instead, with the amount of carbs etc in that it would probably kill me but apparently the glutin free market is more important than carb free and explaining that diabetics cannot tolerate carbohydrates is something you cannot get thru to the food industry. 
Iv'e been trying to get hold of the postmaster for over a week to find out when or if he intends to come back but he won't return my calls and people keep calling asking me what I'm going to do about the closure, kidnap him and drag him back to the village in irons?


----------



## eggyg

First thing I did was tackle the humongous leg of lamb I bought on line by mistake! I don’t do online grocery shopping I like to choose my own stuff but needs must. It was 2.5kgs and cost £30! I thought I was buying a one for £12 but it was £12 per kg! I made the biggest pan of lamb madras seen this side of, well, Madras! I have divided it into three portions of two. There’s enough left on the joint for tomorrow’s Easter roast and Monday and quite possibly Tuesday! I think that the Tesco pick staff will have alerted the police who will be staking out our house tomorrow expecting a mass gathering! After all that cooking, I FaceTimed my friend for a half hour natter. We had absolutely zilch to report as we haven’t done anything exciting all week. We’ve promised to at least try and do something different before next Saturday! Mr Eggy and I ventured out into the big wide world for a short walk as back not 100%. Limped for first 10 minutes then it eased off, very busy as we were just pavement pounding. Social distancing was adhered to, lots of jumping into the road. We might not catch Covid 19 but could possibly get run over! Managed half an hour without any more limping. Fingers crossed it’s on the mend.


----------



## AndBreathe

Has anyone else noticed how many more people speak or otherwise acknowledge others when out walking these days.  As both my partner and myself always greet people we encounter, we have each commented on the change.

This afternoon on my round trip stroll to the pharmacy, I encountered 2 (separate) young men.  Both loudly greeted me with a cheery "Good afternoon", and each went on to ask how I was.  Obviously I returned the greeting and was happy to hear each was well.

I feel pretty certain in times past, those two young men would have strolled silently past.

Perhaps they were happy to exchange a few words with someone not their mother/father, or social distancing is good for manners.

Either way, it's fine by me.


----------



## Robin

AndBreathe said:


> Has anyone else noticed how many more people speak or otherwise acknowledge others when out walking these days.  As both my partner and myself always greet people we encounter, we have each commented on the change.
> 
> This afternoon on my round trip stroll to the pharmacy, I encountered 2 (separate) young men.  Both loudly greeted me with a cheery "Good afternoon", and each went on to ask how I was.  Obviously I returned the greeting and was happy to hear each was well.
> 
> I feel pretty certain in times past, those two young men would have strolled silently past.
> 
> Perhaps they were happy to exchange a few words with someone not their mother/father, or social distancing is good for manners.
> 
> Either way, it's fine by me.


Yes, I have noticed that in our area. We live in a place where it is the norm for older people to say good morning, or hello, as we pass, but it’s suddenly much more friendly from all ages, and with a big smile and more eye contact.


----------



## grovesy

Not noticed here.


----------



## Felinia

29th day of lockdown, and I've been out just the once, to the unmanned farm shop for eggs.  I get human contact by using the phone and email, and contrary to some advice, I stroke the cat and sit out in the garden.  I expect to remain like this until the end of September at the earliest, as I WILL NOT interact with people until this virus has a vaccine or treatment, or there are NO cases or deaths in my county for at least 2 weeks.  
Paranoid? Yes.  Scared? Yes.  Am I washing all post and deliveries with plastic gloves on, before opening or storing them?  Yes.  Am I washing every surface from floor to ceiling, and all items from cupboard contents, to steps, to laundry baskets daily?  No - it would be physically impossible for me in a day.  Am I disinfecting the toilet and washing every metal and plastic surface each time I use them?  No but I am cleaning a lot more than before, and I've got through a whole soap dispenser.  Life will NEVER be the same again.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Lovely Easter Sunday weather.

Parks filling up with family groups riding bikes - kids looking deeply unhappy at having to hang out with parents & more so having to ride with them instead of watching TV & playing with the computer; parents looking unhappy at not having any live sport to watch and having to ride around the park with the kids.  How long can this last??

The damn corellas have had enough & if they don't start behaving the authorities are going to lock us down forever:



Meanwhile, 11 new cases today in the whole country and zero in my little state ...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Be kind to yourself @Felinia - it’s wise to take precautions, but you have to look after your mind and mood too, particularly the longer this goes on.

There are increased risks, but the vast majority of PWD would only have a mild illness, even if they did come into contact with the virus.

You have to do what feels right and makes you feel comfortable, of course. But you can allow yourself a few freedoms too - and cat stroking is important


----------



## PMUK

Today's dawn - Happy Easter...


----------



## Felinia

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Be kind to yourself @Felinia - it’s wise to take precautions, but you have to look after your mind and mood too, particularly the longer this goes on.
> 
> There are increased risks, but the vast majority of PWD would only have a mild illness, even if they did come into contact with the virus.
> 
> You have to do what feels right and makes you feel comfortable, of course. But you can allow yourself a few freedoms too - and cat stroking is important


Thanks - I'll try to stay positive.  I was told by my Consultant a few years ago that I have a very poor immune system and that is why I get every infection under the sun, despite my great care.  If it ends in itis I get it, from nose to toes, and it knocks the stuffing out of me for weeks.  Despite having annual flu jabs, I have twice picked up winter infections on a plane, and spent last Christmas and New Year flat out for 2 weeks, then rough for a further 2, with no idea where I picked up the bug.  No doubt why my GP told me to self isolate for 3 months before anyone else had thought much about it, as I believe if I get it I am one it would hit very hard.


----------



## Grannylorraine

Happy Easter, 

I had a lovely day sitting in the garden yesterday, despite trying to keep my head in the shade my nose caught the sun.  Was just for a few hours able to almost relax and feel like normal, the main thing that gave it away that it wasn't normal was the sky, in over 4 hours only saw one plane and 3 vapour trails, when usually the skies over us are congested with planes.

Did think a group of magpies and some doves we trying to re-enact a scene from the birds, as there were 5 magpies all lined up on my roof and 2 doves on neighbours ariel, all looking menacing.

Going to sit out again later before it turns cold tomorrow.

@JMyrtle - sorry you are having problems with food supply being in a rural community and the only sho has closed and the postmaster fled in your hour of need.  Living in a densely populated part of the country we have almost the opposite, plenty of supermarkets here, 2 within walking distance, but queues for all of them are around 2 hours, although well stocked once in there, or so my hubby tells me, but that of course means so many people are out of their houses, people seem quite happy to go many times a week, rather than as little as possible, plus still have the same issue of no delivery slots for those who cannot get to the shops or are self isolating.  Hope you do get some help with getting food supplies to your village.


----------



## atoll

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Just checking in folks.
> 
> Hope everyone is coping, and has managed to find the level of separation/isolation that they are happy offers them reduced risk, while also allowing life to continue.
> 
> Anyone found any particular difficulties or (even better) any unforeseen benefits and opportunities from this peculiar stage in all our lives?
> 
> Any top tips to share?
> 
> Any long-forgotten hobbies being resurrected?
> 
> Is ‘working from home’ working out (if you’ve been able to arrange that?)
> 
> Any book or box set recommendations?
> 
> Hang in there folks. It will all be over by Christmas (as they used to say in the war!)


into nearly five weeks  isolated on the yacht in a beautiful bay,still got enough food left for another 5 months,but getting low on booze......cigarettes ran out weeks ago .
starting to get bored with fresh oysters caught at low tide from the dinghy.
anybody got a recipe for making rice wine,we still have 50 Kg to get through !
BTW Happy Easter !


----------



## trophywench

Gosh @atoll - lovely whilst weather is fine and seas calm, but not so idyllic when it ain't of course.  I used to have enough trouble walking etc on dry land after 2 days in the channel so heaven knows what I'd be like after a protracted time!


----------



## atoll

trophywench said:


> Gosh @atoll - lovely whilst weather is fine and seas calm, but not so idyllic when it ain't of course.  I used to have enough trouble walking etc on dry land after 2 days in the channel so heaven knows what I'd be like after a protracted time!


after 2 circumnavigations this is a doddle,we don't even need to do a night watch holed up in the far reaches of the eastuary at anchor.
lots of wild life to watch during the day when not doing small boat projects,cooking,listening to local radio or commenting on various web forums.
pictures of my front yard and back yard!


----------



## eggyg

I managed a walk today, back held up for three miles. Thank goodness. I also got all my ducks in a row!


----------



## Stitch147

Got some acetone today and soaked of my acrylic nails. I normally get the done every 3 weeks, I last had them done on the 21st March. So not knowing when I'll be able to get them done again off they came. My hands now feel really strange. Hopefully I won't get to the point of shaving my hair off, it's already getting long for me!!!


----------



## Toucan

Well, quite a strange Easter Sunday, I felt quite gloomy without the usual family celebrations, so focused on the gardening in the glorious sunshine. Planted out quite a lot of things, but have now seen the forecast that a frost is due later this week - ah well, they'll just have to take their chance.

Also enjoyed watching the many more birds that are in the garden this year, apart from the normal crowd, there are a pair of nut-hatches who insist on being upside down on the feeder, and a pair of woodpeckers, and we can also hear them hammering at the trees. (I was going to upload a photo but system says it is too large!).


----------



## SB2015

After three days of busy activity in the garden, the cooler weather today gives me an excuse to return to my looms and do some weaving.

In the space of three days we have come up with a plan to rearrange the patio.  A simple idea but involves a lot of work.  Ince decided OH set to on lifting slabs while I did planting etc and reducing plants in pond.  A good lot of work completed, and some very confused fish.

I shall be taking the seedlings in tonight where possible and covering others,  as prompted by @Robin.  I do remember my brothers made wine from absolutely everything in our youth @atoll  . That included rice.  Most of it was undrinkable though.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Stitch147

Got a good bargain at work today. Turkey crown today's date, was £29.80, with yellow ticket reduction (as it's today's date) and staff discount, cost me £7.60! That will go in my freezer nicely.


----------



## grovesy

Stitch147 said:


> Got a good bargain at work today. Turkey crown today's date, was £29.80, with yellow ticket reduction (as it's today's date) and staff discount, cost me £7.60! That will go in my freezer nicely.


Good to have a perk.


----------



## eggyg

Started off a very cold and windy day. It’s now lovely. No walking today, just pottering about the house. Bit washing, rattled the fire through and re set it for the autumn, I hope! Just had a call on my mobile from my GP practice manager! I must admit I thought she was going to tell me I would have to shield! I went into a cold sweat, no she was just asking if I needed to come in for my annual review which is due this month or could I wait 12 week. Of course I said it was absolutely fine to wait, she asked if everything was fine, diabetes wise that is, and said if my BGs are all over the place or I was unwell I was just to call. Never expected to hear anything and I was fine with that. I thanked her and wished her well.


----------



## SB2015

Stitch147 said:


> Got a good bargain at work today. Turkey crown today's date, was £29.80, with yellow ticket reduction (as it's today's date) and staff discount, cost me £7.60! That will go in my freezer nicely.


Look forward to feast after all this.
Glad you can get some perks out of your work.


----------



## Jodee

Eggs and flour shortages now, its rediculous, I is no food shortage so what is the problem.  Any way I just ate a 2 egg omelet with cheese couscous left overs and spinach, salad on the side very nice 

I've been busy planting seeds and potting on baby plants, determined to have plent of greens growing this year so I don't have to depend on the supermarket stuff.

Hope everyone is keeping well, we all need to, don't want to be near any hospital at this time.

Take care and keeps safe everyone.


----------



## Grannylorraine

I will be working again today, so a bit more routine and had to get out of bed before 9am, but I had a really bad night as I was stressed about working today which is silly as I am working at home, the whole company had a shut down, not just me that was off.  Oh well once I log on I will be fine.

Managed to do a 3 mile run in my little back garden yesterday going to try and do that on each of the days I would normally have been out running, I am too anxious to go outside, plus hubby isn't keen on me going out running on my own at the best of times.

Going to do some yoga today as only done that once since classes stopped and I paid for the online classes that she is releasing each week, and yoga might help me sleep better.

Hope everyone is doing ok and love to you all.


----------



## Toucan

A pleasant surprise yesterday - got a message from teacher of the Zumba class that I used to a attend back in those distant 'normal' times. She offered a trial of an on-line class using ZOOM. A few technical hic-ups but it worked OK. 

A very good work-out actually - particularly as this was main stream Zumba and faster and more energetic that 'Zumba Gold' that I usually do ( The 'Gold' bit is a kind way of saying that it is for those of a more senior age!)

So today there is going to be a full session 'Gold Class' and I look forward to seeing some class friends that I haven't seen for the last few weeks. It will be interesting to see how we can in-corporate are usual 'chat and gossip' into and on-line session - I am sure we will find a way.


----------



## SB2015

Looking forward to my Pilates session this morning.
Not on Zoom but have used the videos to check out my programme.
Not always good at doing the full session.

Just booked a Zoom singing lesson for tomorrow.
That will be a bit different.


----------



## grovesy

I cleaned my Pilates Machine down at the week end, and have used it every day since. It seems to be helping easing my niggly back. I should have had my regular massage and Chiropractor appointments.


----------



## Robin

Well, I just did my weekly supermarket shop, but forgot to take those two essentials, a warm coat and a good book! Every other week, I’ve got in at a quiet time with minimal queueing, but it took me 40 minutes shuffling round the car park today before I got to the shop door, the whole town seemed to have descended en masse.


----------



## grovesy

I have pricked out the first of my Tomato seedlings and some flower seedlings.


----------



## Dave W

Certainly not short of excercise as have been rebuilding our polytunnel over the last 5 days. Has been very hard going at times and seem to have spent more time on my knees than a very penitent monk. Needed to crack on with the job as I've plants that need to go into it soon.
Short of flour, so that's hit baking and the reduction in road traffic has resulted in less road-kill for me to collect when out on my bike, so no squirrel on a stick on the BBQ or bunny burgers. May just have to splash some cash and put in an on-line delivery order to the supermarket.


_Only kidding about the road-kill. _


----------



## Grannylorraine

Working yesterday made the day go faster, (words I never thought I would say or write down), however worke at 4.30 with a muzzy headache, took some paracetamol, could go back to sleep,,so,decided to get up instead, now going want to fall asleep,this afternoon when working.

At least it is a nice bright sunny day and I might be able to open the door again today, so will almost feel like I am outside working.


----------



## rosy_nic

Hi everyone, not updated for ages! Working back on the tills, keeping a bit of distance, although some people are getting to close, buses still a pain for getting home esp. over bank hols. Been doing stay at home camp with the Girl Guide Unit I help at spend 2 nights sleeping in a den on my living room floor! (sorry, no pic it's too large!) Doing a 1hr walk each day as well, lots of people out, some still getting a little close, even taking a swim in the river, feeding a horse and walking on private land! Hope you are keeping well


----------



## Michael12421

Having had 6 days of hassle not helped by weekends and fiestas my doctor telephoned me this morning and put all the medicines that I needed on my health card.  Went to the pharmacy and got them. Don't have to go out now for another 7 days.


----------



## trophywench

Sigh of relief for you Michael.


----------



## trophywench

@Anitram - the bowler and batsman are clearly identical twins - it's a wonder they haven't so far killed each other, clearly being on opposing teams!  Love em!

Going back to 'Smite' - the word I was searching for is molkky - husband suddenly remembered it, randomly one evening this week!


----------



## trophywench

I like it, less strenuous than petanque, as boules are heavier to start off with if they're 'competition' boules, though chucking a linear piece of wood a shorter distance is definitely a different skill, Martin, and the rules about not counting if the targets aren't completely floored and parted from those still standing are very different, plus when anyone accidentally scores too many at once negating the pre-existing score and having to start at Nil again!  LOL

Gobsmacked me discovering I could reasonably play boules in the first place since hand/eye co-ordination has never been a talent of mine!

Still can't ride a bicycle and can no longer skip either, bit of a physical wreck all in really!


----------



## eggyg

Gorgeous day. Went for quite a long walk after lunch. 9 miles. Hardly saw another soul. Before anyone mentions the hour only rule, that was a throw away remark a couple of weeks ago and isn’t set in stone. If we had turned right out of our front door, after 10 minutes it would take us to a housing estate where we would have met lots of other folks. We turn left and are immediately in the country side,we live on the outskirts of town, I know which makes more sense. Had a lovely stroll to the village where our daughters went to primary school. As our youngest is now 27, it’s been a while since we have been there regularly! Then down a public footpath that leads to the river which eventually leads us 5 minutes from our house. No roads, paths or anything. It was so peaceful and beautiful. It was nice to get out for a while, no constant news on the radio/ TV or social media. It really felt like the good old days! Don’t think we’ll be going as far tomorrow!


----------



## Carlos

Great day here, but I was working. Having no commute my cycling has dropped by a lot, as I am not doing my long weekend rides either. We are getting some circuits with the children, and some short tides on my own. To compensate for the lower mileage I am pushing myself hard in my solo rides, and today I managed a 14 mile loop at 16.8mph. Still 10mph slower than the pros, though .


----------



## Ivostas66

Popped to the Supermarket yesterday afternoon - only a 5 minute queue and everyone seems to be following guidance. Police actually drove slowly along the length of the queue in a squad car, which was interesting to see!

There was a meltdown/ rant in one of the aisles - a chap stood with a trolley just staring into space (his wife was busy grabbing items). Another younger chap asked him politely if he wouldn't mind moving so he could get past and he screamed at the top of his voice "_I'm not in your ******* way!_". Young chap replied calmly "_But people can't get past safely_", another scream "_I haven't got ******* Coronavirus you t**t!_" I was close to hysterics when one of the supermarket staff said to his co-worker "_Oh God, we've got another one! His Mrs has clearly dumped him here and done a runner_". Things eventually calmed without anyone else having to step in and the grumpy chap wandered off with his wife muttering obscenities under his breath about "this country" and the "youth of today".


----------



## trophywench

Think you're just supposed to stand and wait patiently behind anyone that's stopped in front of you that you can't safely maintain 2m distance with - but of course the operative word is 'patiently' and doesn't sound like Mr Meldrew was blessed with that facility!  Just feel sorry for Mrs M and grateful I'm not her!

This morning I received a letter from the NHS asking me to re-book the hospital appointment I had this month, which they cancelled and wrote to say so a couple of weeks ago, saying they'd be in touch later to re arrange it.  Blimey - that's a surprise!  So I duly went online to re arrange it.  Choice of 4 local hospitals as normal, all saying patients would normally be seen within 21 weeks - clicked on the one I wanted - no appts available, and exactly the same at the other 3.

So I thought I'd better ring and see whether I'm supposed to keep the letter until my ESP tells me I can rebook it, or what?   Rang and spoke to someone who I explained the scenario to, but she said my booking reference number wasn't recognised by the booking system, to which I repeated that I'd just done it and it did let me in, and she then said it was an automated system so the letter was sent to confirm the appt was definitely cancelled, not to rebook it, so I asked why does it say we're sending you this cos your appt was cancelled and now we want you to rebook it?  Reply, you'll have to ask your GP Surgery what's going on with it then, thank you, bye Brrrrrrrr.

Love it when folk are helpful, don't you?


----------



## Robin

Matt J said:


> Popped to the Supermarket yesterday afternoon - only a 5 minute queue and everyone seems to be following guidance. Police actually drove slowly along the length of the queue in a squad car, which was interesting to see!
> 
> There was a meltdown/ rant in one of the aisles - a chap stood with a trolley just staring into space (his wife was busy grabbing items). Another younger chap asked him politely if he wouldn't mind moving so he could get past and he screamed at the top of his voice "_I'm not in your ******* way!_". Young chap replied calmly "_But people can't get past safely_", another scream "_I haven't got ******* Coronavirus you t**t!_" I was close to hysterics when one of the supermarket staff said to his co-worker "_Oh God, we've got another one! His Mrs has clearly dumped him here and done a runner_". Things eventually calmed without anyone else having to step in and the grumpy chap wandered off with his wife muttering obscenities under his breath about "this country" and the "youth of today".


People are funny (as in weird, not humerous) I came out of the supermarket and wheeled my trolley to the car, (which was in the middle of the bit where the queue is) and there was an elderly bloke leaning on it. I unlocked it from a distance, thinking the 'clunk' will make him move...No! He continued to lean. I opened the boot, put the shopping in (quite close to him by now) he passed the time of day. I parked the trolley, came back, and pointed out that if he didn’t move his elbow, he’d fall over when I removed the car from under it!


----------



## SB2015

What a mad mad world we are in.

We have had the odd occasion where people are conversing across the pavement at the social distance, but that just stops anyone passing safely.  Since there is no traffic at present we just resort to using the road on those rare occasions.  Not possible in a supermarket, and as @trophywench said just be glad you don’t live with Mr Meldrew

Another day in the garden, and it is now finally beginning to look like it is sorted.  Seeds planted where possible and others moving in and out each night to protect them if necessary.  Sort of looking forward to a change in temperature as I can then get back to stuff inside.

Had my first singing lesson via Zoom.  A bit weird with the slight delay, but worked well enough to want to repeat it next week.


----------



## eggyg

I’ve had a very quiet day today. Had a restless night, awake from 4am up at 5.45am. Did a bit half hearted hoeing and swept the path, again quite half heartedly. Made lunch which we ate outside in the sun but occasionally got battered by a north easterly. I came in and read my book and had a nana nap, only to be woken by daughter number 3 with a loaf of bread and some HP sauce for us! Had a socially distanced natter for 10 minutes. I think I’m actually better not physically seeing my girls as it breaks my heart when they leave.


----------



## happydog

Hello everyone  Not been on for a while.  I am well and managing everything.  My husband died last year in August and I have found myself being grateful that he is not here as he virtually did not have an immune system anymore.  I am getting used to my own company and often go days without speaking to anyone, but it is OK.  At last I have the time to sort out the garden which had got very neglected while I looked after my husband. I have to take the two dogs out each day.  (They are not impressed with only one walk now even though it is for about an hour.)  They are very good company.  There are lots of interesting things to do using Zoom.  I have Pilates class via this and also a keep fit class.  I am concerned that I cannot get as much exercise as I would like because that is how I control my diabetes, but I am doing my best.  Assuming my review due next month won't happen but as I am able to test I more or less know where I am. I am also working my way through the books that are here that I intended to read but did not get round to doing so.  Hope everyone else is coping and not getting too bored.  Take care and I hope that you all stay well.


----------



## grovesy

Have done quite a bit of gardening today.  I could quite happily pot up my seedlings with out worrying about having enough multipurpose compost, this was I had a delivery from  a local  nursery. He no sooner pulled up and had the delivery unloaded on to front lawn.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I'm doing mostly okay during the day but no matter how positive I try to stay I am getting awful nightmares that wake me up shaking.

I'm doing far more exercise than I have done for a long time thanks to my exercise bike and VR headset combo and I've started learning to make sourdough bread. The intention was to use up some 100% wholemeal flour that is six years past its best before date. I meant for my husband to eat it if it was successful because obvs it isn't keto.

But my first loaf came out of the oven this morning after three days of making it and it was so amazing I ended up eating some and my sugars went up to 8.7mmols/L so I did twenty minutes on the exercise bike and they went back down to 6.4mmols/L and I am hoping that means I can eat my wholemeal bread as long as I exercise afterwards.

It was so nice I decided to make home made butter to put on it.

I make that by shaking double cream in a jar and that is a lot of exercise too.

I've only got small jars available at the moment so I needed to make it in two batches which made it double the exercise.

I am losing weight noticeably now which is another plus.  If only I could avoid the nightmares...


----------



## SB2015

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I'm doing mostly okay during the day but no matter how positive I try to stay I am getting awful nightmares that wake me up shaking.
> 
> I'm doing far more exercise than I have done for a long time thanks to my exercise bike and VR headset combo and I've started learning to make sourdough bread. The intention was to use up some 100% wholemeal flour that is six years past its best before date. I meant for my husband to eat it if it was successful because obvs it isn't keto.
> 
> But my first loaf came out of the oven this morning after three days of making it and it was so amazing I ended up eating some and my sugars went up to 8.7mmols/L so I did twenty minutes on the exercise bike and they went back down to 6.4mmols/L and I am hoping that means I can eat my wholemeal bread as long as I exercise afterwards.
> 
> It was so nice I decided to make home made butter to put on it.
> 
> I make that by shaking double cream in a jar and that is a lot of exercise too.
> 
> I've only got small jars available at the moment so I needed to make it in two batches which made it double the exercise.
> 
> I am losing weight noticeably now which is another plus.  If only I could avoid the nightmares...



Homemade butter and homemade bread.
That sounds like heaven.
Are you doing breakfast after this is over!!


----------



## SB2015

happydog said:


> Hello everyone  Not been on for a while.  I am well and managing everything.  My husband died last year in August and I have found myself being grateful that he is not here as he virtually did not have an immune system anymore.  I am getting used to my own company and often go days without speaking to anyone, but it is OK.  At last I have the time to sort out the garden which had got very neglected while I looked after my husband. I have to take the two dogs out each day.  (They are not impressed with only one walk now even though it is for about an hour.)  They are very good company.  There are lots of interesting things to do using Zoom.  I have Pilates class via this and also a keep fit class.  I am concerned that I cannot get as much exercise as I would like because that is how I control my diabetes, but I am doing my best.  Assuming my review due next month won't happen but as I am able to test I more or less know where I am. I am also working my way through the books that are here that I intended to read but did not get round to doing so.  Hope everyone else is coping and not getting too bored.  Take care and I hope that you all stay well.


Good to see you again @happydog.
So sorry to read of your husband’s death.

It sounds like you are managing the lockdown well.
Keep in touch if you have time.


----------



## Carlos

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I'm doing mostly okay during the day but no matter how positive I try to stay I am getting awful nightmares that wake me up shaking.
> 
> I'm doing far more exercise than I have done for a long time thanks to my exercise bike and VR headset combo and I've started learning to make sourdough bread. The intention was to use up some 100% wholemeal flour that is six years past its best before date. I meant for my husband to eat it if it was successful because obvs it isn't keto.
> 
> But my first loaf came out of the oven this morning after three days of making it and it was so amazing I ended up eating some and my sugars went up to 8.7mmols/L so I did twenty minutes on the exercise bike and they went back down to 6.4mmols/L and I am hoping that means I can eat my wholemeal bread as long as I exercise afterwards.
> 
> It was so nice I decided to make home made butter to put on it.
> 
> I make that by shaking double cream in a jar and that is a lot of exercise too.
> 
> I've only got small jars available at the moment so I needed to make it in two batches which made it double the exercise.
> 
> I am losing weight noticeably now which is another plus.  If only I could avoid the nightmares...


Lovely looking loaf. The butter making tip comes just as one of our daughters was asking how butter is made. Need to get some double cream and get her shaking a jar, should provide a couple of hours of entertainment.


----------



## Stitch147

Another day at work done. Day off tomorrow which im looking forward too. Haven't felt great all day, not covid 19 related, just totally knackered and a bit of an upset tummy. Early night for me tonight.


----------



## JohnWhi

My wife e-mailed a friend and said that I was scarcely aware of the lockdown as, though retired, I was doing translations (French to English technical concerned with the electricity industry). Sent off a 22000-word job on Tuesday, now working on another one. Takes the mind off things! One curious factor, that I discussed with the excellent pump clinic consultant, is that my blood sugar hits the deck if I have a problematic translation patch (tends to be associated in my case with blind panic). She told me that the brain was probably the single organ that used the most blood sugar. We live and learn ...


----------



## trophywench

Nobody's told me that but it does make total sense.  It never rests, does it?  Does shedloads of things when the rest of the body is sleeping, too, like repairing all the damaged bits that it's created during the day when we were awake, to the myelin sheaths covering the nerves.  

I always think of it causing a tangled heap of fine wires, and untangling them while I'm in the land of Nod.

So - do you have electrical knowledge in English, so you know the correct terminology for whatever?


----------



## trophywench

I wonder if I'll be able to work up the enthusiasm to be bothered with anything by the end of June, cos Pete's 12 weeks only finishes in mid June, IF the medically vulnerable are able to sashay forth then or be subject to a further lock-in.


----------



## JohnWhi

trophywench said:


> So - do you have electrical knowledge in English, so you know the correct terminology for whatever?


My daughter worked for one of the Big Six at a sufficiently high level to pull out when she saw they would soon become the Big Five. Didn't find out much from her. I have been doing translations concerned with the same power station for at least eight years so, for terminology, I am somewhere ahead of the UK people who work for the company. (Non-Disclosure Agreement prevents me saying more, but you have probably worked out where.) Although a linguist by trade, training, and experience as a university teacher, I always loved physics when I was at school. Keeps the brain alive, and using blood glucose!


----------



## trophywench

Nor really John, I've never had the slightest interest in who provides the electricity TBH although my first husband worked at GEC down Witton (at the end of Electric Avenue!) from school (his dad worked there and at the time, it was a job for life) wiring switch  panels for the CEGB and he early on had the chance of transferring to the CEGB but didn't want to have to go here, there or anywhere for his employer.  But does explain why/how you find it interesting - and I can appreciate why French at least!! cos we've driven all over France and you see the coastal power stations, each with their own set of traffic lights at the Junction with the main roads they are situated off.  Hardly ever seen a single person or vehicle evident at any of them though! 

A T1 neighbour with a Languages degree used to be a s/e commercial translater but his work was usually to/from German.  However his Spanish was also excellent which helped friend of mine when buying a house in Almeria, and his fee was always the same and perfectly acceptable to his client when it was a friend - a bottle of GOOD red!


----------



## m1dnc

The gov here have eased off our 24-hour curfew a bit. We can now exercise out of our homes between 7 am and 12 noon as long as we don't go to the beach. I'm looking forward to a nice long walk tomorrow morning although it will be a hot one. Summer is on the way, and it's already 30 deg by 9 am. Doesn't look good for the hurricane season this year, which officially starts on 1st June.


----------



## happydog

Wow! NotWorriedAtAll your photographs of the bread are amazing.  It looks delicious.  Very enterprising to make your own butter.  Hope you enjoyed it.  Sorry to hear about the nightmares.  Just surprised that more people aren't having them.  Every time you turn on the radio or TV news the virus and the number of deaths are all that you hear about.  I no longer look at or listen to the news after the one at 6.00 pm.  Before I go to sleep I think about three nice things that have happened during the day and three things for which I should be grateful.  This seems to settle my mind and help me to sleep.  For some reason I seem very tired and sleep very deeply.  Maybe I am making up for the interrupted nights when I needed to get up for my husband LOL.  Hope you get calmer nights soon and enjoy your bread.


----------



## SB2015

m1dnc said:


> The gov here have eased off our 24-hour curfew a bit. We can now exercise out of our homes between 7 am and 12 noon as long as we don't go to the beach. I'm looking forward to a nice long walk tomorrow morning although it will be a hot one. Summer is on the way, and it's already 30 deg by 9 am. Doesn't look good for the hurricane season this year, which officially starts on 1st June.


Enjoy your walk today.  That must be such good news.


----------



## SB2015

Finally a wet day.  The pond has filled up, plants are watered for us.  A day of meetings and getting a little jobs done inside.  I feel another list coming on.

Have a good day all.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Only a sprinkle of rain here so far @SB2015 

I did manage to get an extra coat of oil on the wooden doors yesterday evening though - I was pleased to get that done before the rain came.


----------



## grovesy

happydog said:


> Wow! NotWorriedAtAll your photographs of the bread are amazing.  It looks delicious.  Very enterprising to make your own butter.  Hope you enjoyed it.  Sorry to hear about the nightmares.  Just surprised that more people aren't having them.  Every time you turn on the radio or TV news the virus and the number of deaths are all that you hear about.  I no longer look at or listen to the news after the one at 6.00 pm.  Before I go to sleep I think about three nice things that have happened during the day and three things for which I should be grateful.  This seems to settle my mind and help me to sleep.  For some reason I seem very tired and sleep very deeply.  Maybe I am making up for the interrupted nights when I needed to get up for my husband LOL.  Hope you get calmer nights soon and enjoy your bread.


Well I am one of those who don't worry about ifs, buts and maybes. I deal with thing when they occur.


----------



## eggyg

Up at the crack of dawn again. I wake about 4 and just can’t get back to sleep so I get up. Did a bit ironing, it doesn’t seem to take as long these days as I just wear stretchy stuff which doesn’t need ironing and Mr Eggy lives in his gardening gear and I’m certainly not ironing that! Went off for a 5.5 mile walk, wasn’t as enjoyable as I hoped as my back injury started playing up again. Very annoying. It’s my birthday on Sunday and I’ve had a few cards already, friends and family have been utilising the personalised card companies which send the cards direct on the chosen date. Got a fab one from my three youngest grandchildren today. My daughter has obviously been pinching my Facebook photos! It made me smile as it’ll be a different day to what was planned. But, hey I’ve had loads of birthdays and sure to have many more.


----------



## Robin

It rained here too, this afternoon. Good! I put weed and feed on the lawn yesterday and it needs to rain to wash it in.
Managed to have a chat with my daughter this afternoon, she had to come over to our village to pick up a prescription, and it made sense to park on our drive, as there’s no parking outside the pharmacy, so managed a distanced conversation with her from inside the house.


----------



## SB2015

These small opportunities to chat at a distance are so special @Robin.


----------



## trophywench

I had a nice day on the whole, including a 'Zoom' meeting of the directors and officers of a club which is also a Limited Company.  At some time in the past, that body decreed it was the Co Sec's additional responsibility to provide the makings for hot drinks AND the biscuits.  They therefore haven't had a single custard cream since July last year and they're never getting another one whilst I'm it.   Of course, Certain People wanted to know where the biscuits were today, to which the Chairman (Pete) replied that we didn't bother with biscuits cos we had cake, which we showed them and said he truly wished we could share it with them but not to worry, since we'd force ourselves to eat their share.

Lovely to see them all, cos we do miss the physical company and regular ongoing banter we've always exchanged, which makes the work a pleasure instead of a drudge.  That IS the only thing I've ever missed since I retired, about going to work in the first place.


----------



## eggyg

trophywench said:


> I had a nice day on the whole, including a 'Zoom' meeting of the directors and officers of a club which is also a Limited Company.  At some time in the past, that body decreed it was the Co Sec's additional responsibility to provide the makings for hot drinks AND the biscuits.  They therefore haven't had a single custard cream since July last year and they're never getting another one whilst I'm it.   Of course, Certain People wanted to know where the biscuits were today, to which the Chairman (Pete) replied that we didn't bother with biscuits cos we had cake, which we showed them and said he truly wished we could share it with them but not to worry, since we'd force ourselves to eat their share.
> 
> Lovely to see them all, cos we do miss the physical company and regular ongoing banter we've always exchanged, which makes the work a pleasure instead of a drudge.  That IS the only thing I've ever missed since I retired, about going to work in the first place.


Did you have cake because you have just had a significant birthday TW? I remember you mentioning that your birthday was in April. Anything to tell us?


----------



## trophywench

I did!  It had to be delivered by two people all the way from Rugby - one to hold the plate whilst the other drove, obviously.  The chef (who makes B lovely cakes and pastries as well as everything else) and her husband said it was clearly the dutiful daughter delivering essential foodstuff to vulnerable elderly relatives - hence licit.  Cos obviously, multi layered carrot cake on your birthday is essential! and everyone knows, birthday cake has no carbs in it ever when it's the PWD's birthday - it still has shedloads in for other people, just not they themselves.

Talking to a T1 friend yesterday, using much the same words - she's a couple of years older than both me and her husband, cos he'll have his 70th next week too and she commented that she'd never considered them to be 'vulnerable and elderly - have you?'  I said 'Don't be daft! It's just like the word 'disabled' when you're diabetic, isn't it?  Of course I don't consider any of us to be either - however - I am more than happy to USE any of those words - when they should happen to be of use to me!'

Yours, currently the world's greatest 70 year old and that's 100% true cos my oldest mate since we were both 7, whose birthday is 6 weeks before mine, sent it me.  (Bit sad the long 69 is over though I spose .......)


----------



## Robin

trophywench said:


> I did!


Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Grannylorraine

Having a bad time at the moment, so really grateful that I can come one here and tell you guys without being judged.  I am really suffering mentally at the moment, this morning at 4.30am when hubby was going to work, I had a meltdown crying, pleading with him not to go (he works in the food distribution centre for Tesco).  I am still struggling not to keep crying.  

Sadly some of this extra feelings of depression have been caused by all the posts on my local Facebook  bashing/critizing supermarkets and their staff, some calling the staff incredibly derogatory names/phrases.  I know I should have not reacted, but when one described the staff at my local Tesco as jumped up jobsworth idiots who had let the power go to their head, I saw red, then the person attacked me for asking her not to use such terms to describe supermarket workers, felt even worse as she was clearly an NHS worker.  I have removed myself from the group as this week, everyday there have been posts critizing the local supermarkets and how they are handling the current crisis, not understanding that they have staff off sick/self-isolating as well.

So can I also ask, that I know we are all frustrated, I know what the supermarkets are doing isn't perfect, I would certainly not normally defend Tesco as I know how poorly paid my hubby and daughter are, but this crisis is just as new to the supermarkets and their staff as it was to the rest of us, they are trying their best, learning and adapting as they go.  There staff are just as frightened as the rest of us, as are their families.  I know I am not the only one on this forum who has family working for a supermarket, and Stitch and some others work in supermarkets, but please before you go on Facebook, forums etc to bash them, stop and think on the effect this will have on others, by all means you are entitled to have a moan, but try and refrain from using derogatory terms to describe their staff,   and remember someone might challenge you on what you are saying, just as some of you might challenge me on this, as this is only my opinion, so don't attack people whose opinion differs.  Try to remember you post taking out your frustrations could have a dramatic effect on some one else.  This lady has pushed me over the edge even though she doesn't know me.

If you are having issues with a supermarket talk politely to the staff at the time, ask to see the manager of either that section or whoever is in charge of the store, again I realise this may not be possible, but try to resolve the issue at the time and even when moaning on Facebook can still be done without attack and nasty terminology.

Sorry if this offends anyone, it truly wasn't anything on here that upset me this, but I need to get this off my chest, as I feel that there are some parts of society (hopefully the minority) that think supermarket workers are beneath them, as in some sort of lesser being and somehow immune to this virus.


----------



## mikeydt1

thank heavens just finished my antivirals as i have outbreaks of shingles from time to time.  this time it was an outbreak on the back of my neck def lots of pain before the outbreak and thought it was my pillows.  any way that is now clear.

the strange things is that with both antibiotics and antivirals they all ways seem to give me a sore mouth on one side for reasons unknown.  now having to take care with difflam spray.

very interesting articles around that they have been seeing if COVID-19 responds to certain antivirals but the one they are trying was designed for Ebola and has been given mixed results.


----------



## eggyg

trophywench said:


> I did!  It had to be delivered by two people all the way from Rugby - one to hold the plate whilst the other drove, obviously.  The chef (who makes B lovely cakes and pastries as well as everything else) and her husband said it was clearly the dutiful daughter delivering essential foodstuff to vulnerable elderly relatives - hence licit.  Cos obviously, multi layered carrot cake on your birthday is essential! and everyone knows, birthday cake has no carbs in it ever when it's the PWD's birthday - it still has shedloads in for other people, just not they themselves.
> 
> Talking to a T1 friend yesterday, using much the same words - she's a couple of years older than both me and her husband, cos he'll have his 70th next week too and she commented that she'd never considered them to be 'vulnerable and elderly - have you?'  I said 'Don't be daft! It's just like the word 'disabled' when you're diabetic, isn't it?  Of course I don't consider any of us to be either - however - I am more than happy to USE any of those words - when they should happen to be of use to me!'
> 
> Yours, currently the world's greatest 70 year old and that's 100% true cos my oldest mate since we were both 7, whose birthday is 6 weeks before mine, sent it me.  (Bit sad the long 69 is over though I spose .......)


Happy belated birthday, you really didn’t think you’d get away without us finding out did you? Hope you had a fab day, the cake sounds delicious. I love carrot cake, surely it’s your one a day!


----------



## trophywench

Purely medicinal, Elaine, obviously, even if it were not also my one a day!


----------



## trophywench

@Grannylorraine - just as well Lynch mobs aren't the current rage isn't it?  How the hell the politicians don't answer the inane continuously asking stupid questions brigade attending the daily briefings with very short shrift replies, I have no idea, because it's plain to me that patience is a virtue apparently having completely disappeared from a huge number of humans worldwide.

My driving instructor - a man with a wife and 3 grown up daughters so he was very patient (LOL) and had an excellent SOH often used to recite a poem to me and I'll do the same here cos it's useful when it's needed.

Patience is a virtue; 
Find it where you can.  
Seldom in a woman; 
Often in a man! 

Scans beautifully whichever way around you arrange the first word of the last two lines, according to which gender person it should happen to apply. 

Always remember a Not the Nine O'clock News sketch where the cast we sat relaxing round a coffee table clearly having an intellectual discussion (it was a regular slot on there, a spoof version of the old programmes that Robin Day chaired on telly) about what should be done with a miscreant who eg amused himself regularly by mugging little old ladies and similar hobbies where 3 of them advocated minor punishments and re-education to make him see the error of his ways.  The last person the chair asked the opinion of was Pam Stevenson's character, representing the social work sector.  You are already anticipating another goody goody answer.  She gave a flowery reply saying nothing blah blah di blah that it's now absolutely clear to me that society has no option left whatsoever - but to cut his goolies off!


----------



## grovesy

Grannylorraine said:


> Having a bad time at the moment, so really grateful that I can come one here and tell you guys without being judged.  I am really suffering mentally at the moment, this morning at 4.30am when hubby was going to work, I had a meltdown crying, pleading with him not to go (he works in the food distribution centre for Tesco).  I am still struggling not to keep crying.
> 
> Sadly some of this extra feelings of depression have been caused by all the posts on my local Facebook  bashing/critizing supermarkets and their staff, some calling the staff incredibly derogatory names/phrases.  I know I should have not reacted, but when one described the staff at my local Tesco as jumped up jobsworth idiots who had let the power go to their head, I saw red, then the person attacked me for asking her not to use such terms to describe supermarket workers, felt even worse as she was clearly an NHS worker.  I have removed myself from the group as this week, everyday there have been posts critizing the local supermarkets and how they are handling the current crisis, not understanding that they have staff off sick/self-isolating as well.
> 
> So can I also ask, that I know we are all frustrated, I know what the supermarkets are doing isn't perfect, I would certainly not normally defend Tesco as I know how poorly paid my hubby and daughter are, but this crisis is just as new to the supermarkets and their staff as it was to the rest of us, they are trying their best, learning and adapting as they go.  There staff are just as frightened as the rest of us, as are their families.  I know I am not the only one on this forum who has family working for a supermarket, and Stitch and some others work in supermarkets, but please before you go on Facebook, forums etc to bash them, stop and think on the effect this will have on others, by all means you are entitled to have a moan, but try and refrain from using derogatory terms to describe their staff,   and remember someone might challenge you on what you are saying, just as some of you might challenge me on this, as this is only my opinion, so don't attack people whose opinion differs.  Try to remember you post taking out your frustrations could have a dramatic effect on some one else.  This lady has pushed me over the edge even though she doesn't know me.
> 
> If you are having issues with a supermarket talk politely to the staff at the time, ask to see the manager of either that section or whoever is in charge of the store, again I realise this may not be possible, but try to resolve the issue at the time and even when moaning on Facebook can still be done without attack and nasty terminology.
> 
> Sorry if this offends anyone, it truly wasn't anything on here that upset me this, but I need to get this off my chest, as I feel that there are some parts of society (hopefully the minority) that think supermarket workers are beneath them, as in some sort of lesser being and somehow immune to this virus.


I was going to answer earlier but my friend WhatsApp me on a video call.
I am not a member of any groups on Facebook,  but I have snoozed a number of people on Facebook over the last few weeks, and also put people on forums I am in on the ignore list in the last few weeks aswell.


----------



## Grannylorraine

trophywench said:


> I did!  It had to be delivered by two people all the way from Rugby - one to hold the plate whilst the other drove, obviously.  The chef (who makes B lovely cakes and pastries as well as everything else) and her husband said it was clearly the dutiful daughter delivering essential foodstuff to vulnerable elderly relatives - hence licit.  Cos obviously, multi layered carrot cake on your birthday is essential! and everyone knows, birthday cake has no carbs in it ever when it's the PWD's birthday - it still has shedloads in for other people, just not they themselves.
> 
> Talking to a T1 friend yesterday, using much the same words - she's a couple of years older than both me and her husband, cos he'll have his 70th next week too and she commented that she'd never considered them to be 'vulnerable and elderly - have you?'  I said 'Don't be daft! It's just like the word 'disabled' when you're diabetic, isn't it?  Of course I don't consider any of us to be either - however - I am more than happy to USE any of those words - when they should happen to be of use to me!'
> 
> Yours, currently the world's greatest 70 year old and that's 100% true cos my oldest mate since we were both 7, whose birthday is 6 weeks before mine, sent it me.  (Bit sad the long 69 is over thou





trophywench said:


> Sorry I missed it was your birthday, so belated birthday wishes, and totally agree that the cake was an essential food item, I sent a cake round to my parents last week as it was their wedding anniversary, hubby also took some milk and paracetamol in the car with him in case he was stopped, although dad did actually want both when he heard they were in the car so they were left at the door with the cake.  Of course cake doesn't contain any carbs when you have a birthday.
> 
> @Grannylorraine - just as well Lynch mobs aren't the current rage isn't it?  How the hell the politicians don't answer the inane continuously asking stupid questions brigade attending the daily briefings with very short shrift replies, I have no idea, because it's plain to me that patience is a virtue apparently having completely disappeared from a huge number of humans worldwide.
> 
> My driving instructor - a man with a wife and 3 grown up daughters so he was very patient (LOL) and had an excellent SOH often used to recite a poem to me and I'll do the same here cos it's useful when it's needed.
> 
> Patience is a virtue;
> Find it where you can.
> Seldom in a woman;
> Often in a man!
> 
> Scans beautifully whichever way around you arrange the first word of the last two lines, according to which gender person it should happen to apply.
> 
> Always remember a Not the Nine O'clock News sketch where the cast we sat relaxing round a coffee table clearly having an intellectual discussion (it was a regular slot on there, a spoof version of the old programmes that Robin Day chaired on telly) about what should be done with a miscreant who eg amused himself regularly by mugging little old ladies and similar hobbies where 3 of them advocated minor punishments and re-education to make him see the error of his ways.  The last person the chair asked the opinion of was Pam Stevenson's character, representing the social work sector.  You are already anticipating another goody goody answer.  She gave a flowery reply saying nothing blah blah di blah that it's now absolutely clear to me that society has no option left whatsoever - but to cut his goolies off!


Thank you this made me laugh. 


grovesy said:


> I was going to answer earlier but my friend WhatsApp me on a video call.
> I am not a member of any groups on Facebook,  but I have snoozed a number of people on Facebook over the last few weeks, and also put people on forums I am in on the ignore list in the last few weeks aswell.


Thank you, I have removed myself from the group, and just sticking to my baking and running groups now, they are usually quite positive, although even with baking arguments do break out from time to time. 

Hope everyone is doing ok, have the best Sunday you can at the moment, and as always love to you all, as I said before and will say again, the support on here is great, not just from the diabetes aspect.


----------



## eggyg

That worries me too. Although we aren’t on the shielding list with Mr Eggy’s complex heart condition and the fact I don’t have a spleen would we have to stay isolating? I think I’d go completely mad. Fingers crossed it won’t come to complete isolation like now but something in between.


----------



## Beck S

It's going to be difficult; my housemate is on the shielding list, and I don't fancy the time when I have to leave the house and she can't.  But at some point I'm going to have to go back to work (not for a few weeks however).


----------



## Robin

Managed a supermarket run this morning without coughing  suspiciously. The rape is out with a vengeance here, fields of yellow between here and the next town, always gives me a sore throat and snotty nose, even with an antihistamine tablet on board.
Was ridiculously excited to find the large co-op in the next town had potting compost on their 'seasonal' shelves in the shop, replacing the easter eggs. I visited a garden centre just before lockdown, looked at the compost and thought, na, I’ll get it next time. If I had but known! Managed to balance a couple of bags on my trolley. I had ordered some from a local nursery, but they are overwhelmed, so I haven't received them yet, and I’ve got veg and flower seedlings to pot on. I resorted to excavating some garden soil into pots to sow courgette seeds in over the weekend.


----------



## Ditto

I'm getting my compost from Aldi's because they let us ol' bids in at half seven. I shall be there tomorrow, pension day.  The have nice plants too. Cheap as chips.


----------



## SB2015

Just finished our walk. A good long one today, but as usual saw hardly anyone.  We did take a 'short ' cut and ended up wading through a bog. Glad I wore sandals. 
(I had hoped a photo taken on my phone might work on an upload. No joy. Just imagine some VERY soggy feet and sandals with the odd bit if weed attached)


----------



## mikeydt1

managed today practising the guitar scale, does help to play it the right way round and does sound better doing things right, don't think it will be Hank Marvin for the time been but at least it is a stress buster


----------



## trophywench

@SB2015 - I imagine it was a boggy short cut?  However were it a cry and a big, it at least must have made a change!


----------



## SB2015

trophywench said:


> @SB2015 - I imagine it was a boggy short cut?  However were it a cry and a big, it at least must have made a change!


No crying involved at all, just my usual typos!!!
Very boggy as we followed the edge of a rhine  which was marked as a path on the map.
Just the lack of bridges as we met other rhines  led to us diverting.  We spotted lots of the plants we have around our pond!!  That was a good clue for what was to come.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Busy day for me today. Didn’t get half the stuff I had planned done.


----------



## Toucan

A knew challenge emerged today.

Eldest grandson was due to take his GCSEs this summer, but all studies were stopped by coronavirus in favour of teacher assessment. 
He has been drifting about doing not-a-lot since then, but his mother has now caught up with him and decreed that he needs to start studying towards the A levels he is due to start next September.
He is going to be doing an A level Psychology course - a subject on which he will have no pre-conceived ideas! 
This is a subject I also no nothing about, but for some unknown reason the family has 'picked' on me to help him.

Sooo - today we have both signed up for on on-line 'Introduction to Psychology' course which we are going to work on together. Yuuks!!! not sure how well the old grey cells are going to cope with this.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Toucan said:


> Sooo - today we have both signed up for on on-line 'Introduction to Psychology' course which we are going to work on together. Yuuks!!! not sure how well the old grey cells are going to cope with this.



Every day is a school day!


----------



## Ditto

I'm gonna weed the patio and try not to pig out. Tomorrow I'm going to start walking again and shop daily for low carb food. I don't want to but needs must. I'm always making plans that last all of a day. At least I don't get bored.


----------



## eggyg

After a very early bird watching walk. 6am! I pottered about, yet another glorious sunny day albeit it with a north easterly prevailing. Did a wash, sent shopping list to daughter number 2 who, bless her, went straight away although I said no hurry. Stocked up on store cupboard stuff. Beans, tinned tomatoes etc. No meat required, freezer well stocked. Mr Eggy painting front door so a bit draughty! Made some pastry to wrap around some chicken, ham and leeks for tea. I love a pie. Read my walking magazine which plopped through the letterbox this morning, actually it never, as we have “ no wood inth’ole” at the moment! Unfortunately listening to Lou Reed at the moment, not my kind of music at all, in fact I would go as far and say I can’t stand it! But Mr E loves it and it keeps him motivated to get my front door back on it’s hinges! Apart from that nowt exciting happened today.


----------



## eggyg

Toucan said:


> A knew challenge emerged today.
> 
> Eldest grandson was due to take his GCSEs this summer, but all studies were stopped by coronavirus in favour of teacher assessment.
> He has been drifting about doing not-a-lot since then, but his mother has now caught up with him and decreed that he needs to start studying towards the A levels he is due to start next September.
> He is going to be doing an A level Psychology course - a subject on which he will have no pre-conceived ideas!
> This is a subject I also no nothing about, but for some unknown reason the family has 'picked' on me to help him.
> 
> Sooo - today we have both signed up for on on-line 'Introduction to Psychology' course which we are going to work on together. Yuuks!!! not sure how well the old grey cells are going to cope with this.


Blimey! Good luck!


----------



## SB2015

Toucan said:


> A knew challenge emerged today.
> 
> Eldest grandson was due to take his GCSEs this summer, but all studies were stopped by coronavirus in favour of teacher assessment.
> He has been drifting about doing not-a-lot since then, but his mother has now caught up with him and decreed that he needs to start studying towards the A levels he is due to start next September.
> He is going to be doing an A level Psychology course - a subject on which he will have no pre-conceived ideas!
> This is a subject I also no nothing about, but for some unknown reason the family has 'picked' on me to help him.
> 
> Sooo - today we have both signed up for on on-line 'Introduction to Psychology' course which we are going to work on together. Yuuks!!! not sure how well the old grey cells are going to cope with this.


That sounds like fun, and learning with someone else is so much easier.
What a lucky grandson.


----------



## merrymunky

I’m starting to get a bit stir crazy. The only two occasions I have left the house for in the last five weeks have been to attend maternity appointments.   I’m quite a home bod so usually staying home doesn’t bother me but with the nicer weather and being stuck home for an extended period I am just missing being able to go out and do normal things. It’s a double edged knife really as although I am desperate to go out, at 35 weeks pregnant I am exhausted and my legs go numb and burn (compression on my thighs) so I can’t walk far now anyway!

I’m missing seeing family regularly but we keep in touch daily and often FaceTime.

I am generally ok though, some days are just more tedious and difficult than others. The last three days have really got to me but up to then I’d been fine really.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Here in Ozstralia we have just *three* new cases today & I'm bored.

However, a locust plague is starting to spread in outback NSW.

Locally, the coronavirus thing is starting to look like an entr'acte between the continent burning down and plagues of locusts. Presumably the rain of scorpions is all queued up and ready to go in a couple of months but I'm sure our wonderful public health experts have a robust scorpion-eradication plan in place.


----------



## Ditto

Heh! S'funny Eddy.  

We're watching Outside Edge because we missed it first time round in 1994. The frocks are hideous. 

I got a lovely piece of Chinese fabric out of a skip yesterday, I risked the virus and now it's blowing on the line. People chuck out too much stuff. S'lovely.


----------



## mikeydt1

a nurse who told me to isolate for 12 weeks in which i had a bit of tit for tat due to no help and then told me to be careful as it is out there only contracted covid-19 and then her husband got it.  there is me battling away and then be blown the nurse lecturing me goes and contracts the virus.


----------



## mikeydt1

so what am i doing right what she did wrong? god only knows.


----------



## SB2015

Another day in the garden, interrupted by two Zoom choirs, which will be fun.
Glad of the sunshine.


----------



## eggyg

Feeling flat today. Last night’s briefing really confirmed what we’ve been thinking. It’s not going to be over anytime soon and my daughter’s July wedding will have to be postponed. But to when? I’ve had that some have already moved theirs  to September or October but I really think this year is cancelled! No weddings, Christenings, birthday parties, holidays even day trips to the seaside. It’s a very sobering thought. But more than anything not being able to visit your family would be devastating. Let’s hope some lesser lockdown can happen a bit further down the line. So no motivation at all for me today. We were just about ready to go for a walk when we remembered that a parcel was being delivered today. Still waiting!


----------



## Ditto

I'm thinking Christmas before we're anywhere like back to normal. 

It's a gorgeous day and I've been in the garden. Now I'm watching Griff doing Oz, the lucky blighter. He'll be stuck inside now like the rest of us.


----------



## Jonathan_15Jan1969

For me I'm fortunately able to work from home. 
Although it does mean I can listen to music or podcasts which can't do in the office, I am occupied with work during the week, with a bit of leeway. The company is in the manufacturing sector (agricultural) - it might be of interest for people to know that we do export some product and have actually despatched/and taken orders from customers in Italy and France this week. We have several plants and can stagger between starting at 6 and 7 so fewer people gather and social distancing is observed as well as having protective gear which has always been used due to powders possibly being inhaled and the like. Although I am not naive to think the economy will be perfect after this, it makes me hopeful that when come through globally things will gradually start moving in the right direction.   

With regards to my diabetes, moving to flash glucose monitoring since lockdown (was implemented remotely with Diabetes dietician via phone and email) I have noticed in two weeks I've scanned 400 times so far - yes it's new and overdoing it but bet I'm not the only one. Now if at work I would be limited a bit more but have to say my ranges have been pretty level. 

On another note I was extremely anxious prior to finishing at work as I work in the team that was responsible for setting up people to work from home and it was a case that many being office based we were running out of devices and also there were many issues and people sidetracking you with minor issues. I also get rhinitis at certain times of year and was hit with that which gave a cough and also found that I was short of breath a lot in the night that was making me concerned that I was sitting up in bed to make sure I didn't stop breathing and this was all anxiety. This anxiety has gradually faded and breathing is normal but it is horrible having to worry as it makes you imagine the worse and it makes you worry for others in the household. For me being at home is more calm and not going out you feel the chances of contracting are very low.


----------



## trophywench

It is beautifully sunny alright and a freezing flipping cold persistent breeze here.  Hands have been perished since I got out of bed and yeas, I have done something!


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Jonathan_15Jan1969 said:


> I have noticed in two weeks I've scanned 400 times so far



The phone app says I average 30-40 times a day (and I think that's about the same as Before, when I was at the office most weekdays, but I have a desk job so scanning often is easy enough).


----------



## Jonathan_15Jan1969

Bruce Stephens said:


> The phone app says I average 30-40 times a day (and I think that's about the same as Before, when I was at the office most weekdays, but I have a desk job so scanning often is easy enough).


It is fast and efficient that is for sure. It may be I would be able to scan as much as I'm office based normally and mostly at my desk, but I can often get focused so much that time flies and my job does sometimes split me in several directions as my department is I.T. and covers both hardware and software so hardware issues in other departments and the like can sometimes be common and other times quiet. Certainly better than blood testing for me though.


----------



## SB2015

Jonathan_15Jan1969 said:


> It is fast and efficient that is for sure. It may be I would be able to scan as much as I'm office based normally and mostly at my desk, but I can often get focused so much that time flies and my job does sometimes split me in several directions as my department is I.T. and covers both hardware and software so hardware issues in other departments and the like can sometimes be common and other times quiet. Certainly better than blood testing for me though.


And why not do a swipe.  It costs nothing, and gives you not only the value, direction of travel as well as the graph.  Brilliant.  Whether you swipe lots or not doesn’t matter.  So much info to help you.


----------



## SB2015

Another hot day, and we now have a newly paved area (slabs moved from one place to another)
And enjoyed our evening meal outside again.  The birds seem to be moving in.  Our blackbirds have chosen a much more sensible pace for their second brood.  I just hope that the magpies stay away.  

Our fish are still very nervous after a heron popped in for breakfast.  We have put wires around the pond, as we were told herons like to walk into the pond and don’t like stepping over things.  However the fish are still very nervous and if we approach the pond they scuttle away to hide under a euonymus that hangs over the pond.

It is beginning to chill so scuttled inside to check on here before my Zoom choir.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Feeling flat today. Last night’s briefing really confirmed what we’ve been thinking. It’s not going to be over anytime soon and my daughter’s July wedding will have to be postponed. But to when? I’ve had that some have already moved theirs  to September or October but I really think this year is cancelled! No weddings, Christenings, birthday parties, holidays even day trips to the seaside. It’s a very sobering thought. But more than anything not being able to visit your family would be devastating. Let’s hope some lesser lockdown can happen a bit further down the line. So no motivation at all for me today. We were just about ready to go for a walk when we remembered that a parcel was being delivered today. Still waiting!


Sorry to hear that you will have another celebration delayed, and that with no definite end in sight it is difficult to plan.  I suspect that moving to Sep Oct is a bit optimistic, but who knows, and with a wedding there are so many elements to sort out.  I hope that your parcel arrived eventually.

We have now moved all the trips we had planned to 2021.  We have also switched travel to Sweden to going and returning by train, as we have no idea if there will be any airlines available at the end of this.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> Sorry to hear that you will have another celebration delayed, and that with no definite end in sight it is difficult to plan.  I suspect that moving to Sep Oct is a bit optimistic, but who knows, and with a wedding there are so many elements to sort out.  I hope that your parcel arrived eventually.
> 
> We have now moved all the trips we had planned to 2021.  We have also switched travel to Sweden to going and returning by train, as we have no idea if there will be any airlines available at the end of this.


We think the wedding will have to be moved until next year, I think it’s for the best. We should have been going to the Isle of Arran this Saturday but we’ve moved that until next April. We had planned, but thank goodness hadn’t quite got round to booking, a trip to the Greek Islands by train in September and October. Back packing for six weeks. That doesn’t look like it’ll happen either. This year was a big year for celebrations, both mine and Mr Eggy’s 60th, his is June, daughter’s wedding and our Ruby Wedding anniversary in July. Roll on 2021 ( and a vaccine)!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

eggyg said:


> Feeling flat today. Last night’s briefing really confirmed what we’ve been thinking. It’s not going to be over anytime soon and my daughter’s July wedding will have to be postponed



Ah really sorry to hear that @eggyg. Yes last night’s announcement about extension of social distancing most likely for the rest of the year knocked the wind out of my sails too. I hasn’t realised how much I was wanting the restrictions to lift over the Summer.

I hope they are able to relax things a little from the current level of restrictions at some stage - even if lots of the distancing continues into the Autumn/Winter.

Waiting outside supermarkets on the cold, dark and drizzle is gonna get old really fast.


----------



## eggyg

Feeling my usual ( well nearly) normal chirpy self today. Gorgeous day so got the Friday ironing done whilst watching Great British Menu. It had a chef on from Windermere and we’ve been lucky enough to eat in both of his restaurants. He’s doing well so far. I recorded it last week so don’t know outcome yet but I’m hoping he goes through to the next round. After lunch, which we ate in the garden, I’m now sat on my sun lounger reading. It’s fab.  Mr Eggy cutting the lawns. Easy tea tonight, no prepping required so I may stay here all afternoon.


----------



## nonethewiser

Getting bbq out soon for meat feast, having it early as we didn't have lunch, hot & sunny so ideal weather.


----------



## Michael12421

Had a bit of a wobble this morning. I dreamed that the batteries in my meter had run out! The only shop that sells them is closed as non-essential.  My friend Pablo to the rescue again - he has got some via the Internet which will be delivered on Monday. Another bonus, the local shop charges me €6 for 2 batteries. This delivery inc p&p is just €5.31 for 5!


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Feeling my usual ( well nearly) normal chirpy self today. Gorgeous day so got the Friday ironing done whilst watching Great British Menu. It had a chef on from Windermere and we’ve been lucky enough to eat in both of his restaurants. He’s doing well so far. I recorded it last week so don’t know outcome yet but I’m hoping he goes through to the next round. After lunch, which we ate in the garden, I’m now sat on my sun lounger reading. It’s fab.  Mr Eggy cutting the lawns. Easy tea tonight, no prepping required so I may stay here all afternoon.


Now that sounds a good option especially alongside the smell of newly mown grass.


----------



## eggyg

nonethewiser said:


> Getting bbq out soon for meat feast, having it early as we didn't have lunch, hot & sunny so ideal weather.


We could smell a BBQ about 3 o’clock and we thought “ why didn’t we think of that?” TBF haven’t got much apart from Pioneer’s Cumberland ring to go on it! Hope you enjoyed it. Jealous.


----------



## Ditto

Am I the only one not staying at home? I want to but can't!

I think everybody was having a BBQ round here, the smell was tantalising. 

I got my toothpaste from Holland & Barrett. The young lady remained behind her screen, only two allowed in at a time and I had to scan the item, then scan my bonus card, then scan my bank card. What did we do before scanners! I thought it was all very clever. I have the grand amount of 50p on my bonus card. Shout whip as my old mum would say.


----------



## mikeyB

I discovered this morning that the battery in my weighing scales has got itself on to the way battery heaven. Needless to say, I have a drawerful of AA and AAA Duracells, but these sleek scales are too proud to house such obese batteries. So I’ve now got to trouble Mr Amazon for a CR 2032 3v Lithium Cell. They probably come in packs of two, which should last me out. I only weigh myself once a month.

Any CR 2032 in waiting will have to slum it with the Duracells In the drawer shared with clean tea towels. And, as I noticed, the instruction manuals for all the expensive German and Italian kitchen equipment I’ve got. Wondered where they’d got to.

There’s a book in this somewhere. High Adventure in Lockdown, I’ll call it.

A Booker prize awaits...


----------



## Eddy Edson

Pomegranate season! Woo-hoo!

Here in Ozstralia, the pressure is building for re-starting professional sports, so people don't have to spend so much time trying to think of something to talk about with their families. 

Many more-or-less bizarre schemes being floated by various codes. 

Personally, I think robots are the way to go, for both players and crowds. 

With a relatively small investment we could leverage our national sporting brand to establish Oz as a global sporting-robot powerhouse. And we can make sports more interesting by adding more violence, without ethical, insurance or legal complications.


----------



## nonethewiser

eggyg said:


> We could smell a BBQ about 3 o’clock and we thought “ why didn’t we think of that?” TBF haven’t got much apart from Pioneer’s Cumberland ring to go on it! Hope you enjoyed it. Jealous.



Pioneers great, better since built new store.  

We get our meat from there, top quality reasonable priced, pies & quiche excellent.  In yesterday picked up bargain, selling triangles of stilton off for 50p, nowt wrong with them just date was up next week, week before selling packs of ham for £1, usual price £5.

Did enjoy bbq, washed down with fair bit alcohol & coffee.


----------



## stephknits

Decided to risk it for a biscuit last night and used some of husband's sour dough mix (which plays havoc with my numbers) to make the dreaded pizza.  Finished it off with some ice-cream and then a pint of homebrew.  Went to bed on an 11.7 which wasn't too bad all things considered, did correction and woke up on a 5.6.  happy days.  Am currently managing around 80percent in target, which is amazing for me and a compromise I can live with.
In other news, I finished a stained glass window panel for our front door.  Would love to show it off, but also can't work out how to upload pictures.


----------



## Ditto

Pictures is dead easy! If I can do it anybody can. Just save your pic to your documents on your device then click 'attach files' and click on the picture you want peoples to see. I then click 'thumbnail' so it won't be too big for the page. Here's me and Binky my rescue cat. I called her Binky after Death's horse because she was skin and bone but I should have called her Claudia because her nails are lethal.


----------



## Eddy Edson

So here the govt's contact tracing app just launched & I've installed it. That's that for the virus, then, but goodbye privacy.

Menawhile, it's the fourth day in a row with no new cases in my state and the soft lockdown we have here is looking increasingly threadbare. Eg: my bro & I visited my 86 yr old aunt this afternoon for the first time in weeks. We're kind of allowed to but people have been wary of doing this kind of thing - that's wearing off now, at least for the moment ... 

Surprised by how much I'd missed sitting in her garden. Once you get past nonsense she's picked up from right-wing talk back radio, there are always great stories about being a teenager in the 40's.


----------



## mikeyB

I’m not installing any government App, thanks very much. Who has access to the information? What will they do with it?

I’m a bit worried by how our human rights are being eroded and cheerfully accepted.


----------



## Eddy Edson

mikeyB said:


> I’m not installing any government App, thanks very much. Who has access to the information? What will they do with it?
> 
> I’m a bit worried by how our human rights are being eroded and cheerfully accepted.



I'm comfortable that the practicalities outweigh the principle in this case & that the data will only be used by the contact tracing teams. 

It's probably a bit easier when you can think of the govt as "those guys doing a good job battling a pandemic" rather than eg as "like those spivs down the road who send their kids to school with lice in their hair".


----------



## trophywench

As wherever in the world it's introduced, it still relies on folk carrying mobile phones with them with it's internet roaming turned on and hence, they'd never trace me!  Rarely carry my phone these days, was a useful thing to have when I used to go places on my own.

Currently sitting on a side table next to Pete, adjacent to the phone charger, whilst I'm across the room in a chair.  Hence if I turned the internet on, on the phone, I confidently expect it to show the last time I went anywhere will be February!


----------



## Eddy Edson

trophywench said:


> As wherever in the world it's introduced, it still relies on folk carrying mobile phones with them with it's internet roaming turned on and hence, they'd never trace me!  Rarely carry my phone these days, was a useful thing to have when I used to go places on my own.
> 
> Currently sitting on a side table next to Pete, adjacent to the phone charger, whilst I'm across the room in a chair.  Hence if I turned the internet on, on the phone, I confidently expect it to show the last time I went anywhere will be February!



This one's pretty innocuous compared to the metadata they could pull if they wanted to go for that. Stores numbers of any other phone you've been close to & if you get diagnosed, you can if you want to upload that data to the contact tracing team's database. 

It's a tool to help out the contact tracers do their job faster and more completely, not supposed to replace or supplement them, which seems to be the way the UK govt is positioning its app.


----------



## Stitch147

Feeling a bit down this weekend. It's my weekend off work and I'm in a can't be bothered to do anything mood. Soaked my nail extensions off a couple of weeks ago and I've gone back to biting my nails, badly. I even put nail varnish on in the hope that I wouldn't start biting them. I now have extremely sore finger tips. I've spent all weekend binge watching Disney+. I just want to get back to some normality.


----------



## Big Bear

Hello
Given that a smart tv unless disabled will send back info picked up through its microphone, ditto alexa and ring door bells most modern tech devices are tracking and noting our preferences and have been doing so for years. Apart from the loony approach of tin foil and daft hats, the only way to stop tracking is to switch the phone off when not needed. Given the world's need to post, tweet, upload and generally have an online presence its your choice.
Me personally my phone is a 20 year old nokia and an old lg only linked to home wifi.
I use an internet phone so I can be contacted by my friends. Lets face it the Government considering ending the 10 yearly census because of loyalty supermarket cards and all the other public info people post that is readily available, there is no longer such a thing as not being able to be tracked. Who'd have thought George Orwell was so right back in the 40s.
 Sent from my tin foiled lined cellar.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Stitch147 said:


> Feeling a bit down this weekend. It's my weekend off work and I'm in a can't be bothered to do anything mood. Soaked my nail extensions off a couple of weeks ago and I've gone back to biting my nails, badly. I even put nail varnish on in the hope that I wouldn't start biting them. I now have extremely sore finger tips. I've spent all weekend binge watching Disney+. I just want to get back to some normality.



Sorry to hear you’ve been feeling a bit down @Stitch147

Hope you can give yourself a bit of self-care and pampering over the next week and be kind to yourself.

I‘m finding the tricky days just come and go, with no real logic or predictability. I thunk you aren’t the only one longing for a bit of normality. Not that my daily life has been affected all that much, but the minor limitations just really get under your skin some days. 

This too shall pass, and all that


----------



## eggyg

Day started ok and went down rapidly. Just found out through a post by  @Northerner. Splenectomy patients, of which I am one, are now on the extremely vulnerable shielding list as of April 24th. Apparently we were “ missed off” the original list by mistake! Luckily because it was on the vulnerable list, I have been self isolating ie no shopping and just local walks, hardly any human interaction. The thought of staying in the house for three months isn’t filling me with glee. I will do it of course but it won’t be easy. To make matters worse, yesterday I just happenEd to start thinking about when I last had my pneumonia booster vaccine. I had my spleen out in December 2007, and had the vaccine a couple of weeks pre the op. I had a booster five years later and nothing since! I had made a note to call GP first thing tomorrow so will ask about the splenectomy issue if and when I get through. Wish me luck.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Ah sorry to hear that @eggyg


----------



## AJLang

eggyg said:


> Day started ok and went down rapidly. Just found out through a post by  @Northerner. Splenectomy patients, of which I am one, are now on the extremely vulnerable shielding list as of April 24th. Apparently we were “ missed off” the original list by mistake! Luckily because it was on the vulnerable list, I have been self isolating ie no shopping and just local walks, hardly any human interaction. The thought of staying in the house for three months isn’t filling me with glee. I will do it of course but it won’t be easy. To make matters worse, yesterday I just happenEd to start thinking about when I last had my pneumonia booster vaccine. I had my spleen out in December 2007, and had the vaccine a couple of weeks pre the op. I had a booster five years later and nothing since! I had made a note to call GP first thing tomorrow so will ask about the splenectomy issue if and when I get through. Wish me luck.


@eggyg I’m so sorry to hear this. It must have been a huge shock for you. For various reasons you are one of my really true inspirations xx


----------



## AJLang

I was and I will be doing ok.  Haven’t left the house for six weeks because of Covid. Although my HBA1C is in the 6’s my levels spike very easily if I don’t keep a careful watch not helped by the gastroparesis. I also had a chest infection a year ago which nearly caused me to collapse, so I’m not taking any chances but I am worried for when Mark goes back to work, but C’est la vie.
What has really brought me down is that in the last week my two longest serving best friends from school have each lost a parent. One from cancer and another in a tragic sudden situation at home. The virus has obviously affected their situations a lot. I’m doing my best to be supportive but really worried that I will say the wrong thing. I have known both of the parents since I was in my mid-teens.
So I am very sad but trying to embrace the life that I have.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

AJLang said:


> So I am very sad but trying to embrace the life that I have.



sorry to hear your sad news Amanda


----------



## eggyg

AJLang said:


> @eggyg I’m so sorry to hear this. It must have been a huge shock for you. For various reasons you are one of my really true inspirations xx


Thanks Amanda, that’s a lovely thing to say. Xx


----------



## Bruce Stephens

mikeyB said:


> I’m not installing any government App, thanks very much. Who has access to the information? What will they do with it?
> 
> I’m a bit worried by how our human rights are being eroded and cheerfully accepted.



I think Google and Apple have done a reasonable job with their proposal in terms of privacy. The downside (or upside) being that apps using their framework don't (and can't) provide quite as much useful information as governments would like. (I was a bit disappointed that the discussion on this morning's Marr show didn't seem to talk about any of this, maybe because they don't want to mention the companies, it being the BBC. But there was reported to be a disagreement between NHSX and Google and Apple about this.)

And using Google/Apple's thing seems likely to be required since otherwise (as I understand it) everyone would need to have the app running all the time (otherwise you can't get the bluetooth LE used in the right way) in a way that would be quite battery draining.

And according to that recent Oxford study you'd need over 50% of the population to be using this (which is apparently 80% of smartphone users). Seems rather optimistic (especially since the Google/Apple thing won't  be on some older phones (for some definition of "older")).

It's probably something the government can't be seen not to be doing, but I doubt this'll actually matter.


----------



## eggyg

Up before 5, mind buzzing. Rang GP at 8 and surprisingly got through within 10 minutes. Got an appointment at 10.20 with the nurse for my pneumonia booster and was told to ask about the shielding. Seen straight away, took injection straight out of the fridge! Ow! Nothing on my file re shielding but as it was only decided on Friday that splenectomy patients were to be added, or should I saw reinstated, to the shielding list, she said to wait for the letter. I asked what I should do in the meantime and was told she couldn’t give any advice! Ah well, I’ll use my common sense as I’ve been doing for the last 5.5 weeks.


----------



## AndBreathe

eggyg said:


> Day started ok and went down rapidly. Just found out through a post by  @Northerner. Splenectomy patients, of which I am one, are now on the extremely vulnerable shielding list as of April 24th. Apparently we were “ missed off” the original list by mistake! Luckily because it was on the vulnerable list, I have been self isolating ie no shopping and just local walks, hardly any human interaction. The thought of staying in the house for three months isn’t filling me with glee. I will do it of course but it won’t be easy. To make matters worse, yesterday I just happenEd to start thinking about when I last had my pneumonia booster vaccine. I had my spleen out in December 2007, and had the vaccine a couple of weeks pre the op. I had a booster five years later and nothing since! I had made a note to call GP first thing tomorrow so will ask about the splenectomy issue if and when I get through. Wish me luck.



Eggy - I must admit I was astonished splenectomy patients were left off the shielding list, but there are a number of anomalies on there impacting many people.  I haven't bumped into my spleen-free neighbour since Friday, so I wonder if he's still going to work - key worker.

I have a very good friend who continually astonishes me and repeatedly demonstrates demonstrates life to be for living.  She has had the kidney/pancreas transplant package, then another kidney transplant.  She "only" ever needed the kidney in the first instance, but took the chance to potentially be rid of longstanding T1.  The second kidney was needed due to a misdiagnosis of the root cause of her kidney failure, from the start, so now she has 4 kidneys and 2 pancreases.

Anyway.  Her take on isolation is this.

She continues to work 3 days a week, although for now, from home.  She sees her husband (obviously!) and he does all the shopping/errands and so on, however, they both have a stroll around 10pm every night, so that she has some exercise  and a hint of everyone else's current normality.  They live in a very quiet area and never meet anyone on their travels.

She realises the risks to her.  Her husband is still working (key worker), but is exercising as extreme a version of social distancing as he can, but still function in the workplace.  He doesn't even use staff kitchens to heat his lunch or such like.

She feels her life has been limited enough, during her years of ill-health and dialysis so she'll take her chances;  on her terms.  Whilst I worry for her, I also know she will have thought this through thoroughly and therefor respect her choice.

Please be clear, I'm not advocating you or anyone else follows her lead.  Nor, I hope, is anyone going to pile in to slate this inspirational woman.


----------



## eggyg

It definitely is up to the individual. We won’t be going down the separate beds/ bathroom and eating and sitting separately. That is very extreme. My neighbour has just said about going out late or early but I did that one day last week at 5.30am and still met someone! I’ve been anxious since this all started so will opt to stay home initially and may review it in a couple of weeks. I’m lucky I have had 12 years of travelling, walking, climbing and socialising so a few more weeks won’t matter in the grand scheme of things. I’m sure your friend has it all worked out. She sounds like me 12 years ago, let’s live for today and I have!


----------



## trophywench

Elaine, had the nurse used to work for Companies House?  Small Ltd company, wondering what arrangements we can make about the AGM.  Articles of Assoc state that to be quorate a general meeting needs 31 attendees.  Well - no thanks! - illegal to invite the shareholders to that.  So what should we do?  We cannot advise you and would only suggest you take legal advice.  Thanks for nothing!


----------



## trophywench

5.30 can hardly be called 'late' Elaine     It was the time our Office and many other businesses and shops closed, ie. Rush Hour for pedestrians and traffic.   Early evening after dinner is another busy time for pedestrians, we always meet all sorts of very regular walkers, with and without dogs, at that time round here all year round.


----------



## eggyg

trophywench said:


> 5.30 can hardly be called 'late' Elaine     It was the time our Office and many other businesses and shops closed, ie. Rush Hour for pedestrians and traffic.   Early evening after dinner is another busy time for pedestrians, we always meet all sorts of very regular walkers, with and without dogs, at that time round here all year round.


5.30 am!


----------



## Michael12421

Not doing too badly tho' bored out of my mind - such as it is!  My freezers are emptying so yesterday afternoon made a rather delicious pork stew in the slow cooker - not my own recipe 'twas one I got off the Internet, I just added paprika to give it a lift. Was on all night and I woke to a lovely smelling kitchen.  It made 10 meals for the freezer.


----------



## Pina

We're ok, hubby spends most of the day in the garden faffing about, and I have my 3 kitties for company, and my many crafts. I love crochet, diamond painting, card making, scrapbooking, reading.
we come together for dinner in the evening, and watch tv. I do get confused as to what day it is sometimes, but it has to be done. Its for our safety.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

Anitram said:


> Pretty miserable day here. Barely stopped raining and it's cold,



Same here. Which (on the positive side) made it a great day to go and get some shopping (there was no queue outside the shop).


----------



## Cazzablanca

My husband got a phone call saying his factory is reopening Monday and so he has to return to work.  That has signalled a return to my panic and anxiety ☹
I have really enjoyed us living in our little safe bubble and now all that fear and anxiety is flooding back.


----------



## zoombapup

Eddy Edson said:


> This one's pretty innocuous compared to the metadata they could pull if they wanted to go for that. Stores numbers of any other phone you've been close to & if you get diagnosed, you can if you want to upload that data to the contact tracing team's database.
> 
> It's a tool to help out the contact tracers do their job faster and more completely, not supposed to replace or supplement them, which seems to be the way the UK govt is positioning its app.



Honestly I wouldn't trust the UK Government as far as I could throw them. Given cummings comments on letting plenty of people die, I think there's a serious concern about misuse. I'd have gotten on board with the Apple/Google method because it would likely be a bit more transparent, but the NHSX one I'm not going to touch, other than to get it in a lab once we can go back to work and sniff whatever it sends and inspect what its code is actually doing. Unless they publish the source code to the app, in which case I'd install it after an inspection. But they're unlikely to do that because that would be sane.

Having said that, apparently there are some great phone deals around right now, so I might at least buy a new phone. Because my old one is unlikely to actually work with any new apps


----------



## Eddy Edson

zoombapup said:


> Honestly I wouldn't trust the UK Government as far as I could throw them. Given cummings comments on letting plenty of people die, I think there's a serious concern about misuse. I'd have gotten on board with the Apple/Google method because it would likely be a bit more transparent, but the NHSX one I'm not going to touch, other than to get it in a lab once we can go back to work and sniff whatever it sends and inspect what its code is actually doing. Unless they publish the source code to the app, in which case I'd install it after an inspection. But they're unlikely to do that because that would be sane.
> 
> Having said that, apparently there are some great phone deals around right now, so I might at least buy a new phone. Because my old one is unlikely to actually work with any new apps



Isn't Cumming's brother involved with the NHSX thing somehow or other? And Palantir? I really wouldn't want to have Peter Thiel involved in anything important ...


----------



## Eddy Edson

So the seventh day in a row with no new cases in my little state, which is good, but our grey windy winter seems to be coming in early, which isn't so good. Plus I'm buried in really boring spreadhseets and funding applications.  So I'd rate today as "meh" overall.


----------



## SkinnyLiz

Sunny  morning  after several days of  grey  skies  and  rain.  Astonishing  how it lifts the spirits.  Off  for a walk  round  the  garden  before it rains  again, as  the  weather  app promises it  will.   
After that, long list  of  indoor jobs to  keep  me  busy.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Cazzablanca said:


> My husband got a phone call saying his factory is reopening Monday and so he has to return to work.  That has signalled a return to my panic and anxiety ☹
> I have really enjoyed us living in our little safe bubble and now all that fear and anxiety is flooding back.



Sorry to hear that @Cazzablanca. Hope your anxiety subsides, and your husband’s return to work is uneventful.


----------



## eggyg

Well, I’ve wallowed enough. Today is the day I start my shielding routine. Put on my exercise gear, leggings and a hoodie, basically my lockdown uniform, and on the sarcastic recommendation of a “friend”, I have done a Joe Wicks For Seniors workout! I was exhausted! I can walk 20 miles no bother, 10 minutes, supposedly gentle, workout and I’m sweating! I actually felt quite proud of myself, I’ve never, ever done a workout, in a gym or otherwise. So, what am I do with the other 23 hours and 50 minutes? I’ll get back to you on that! It’s early days.


----------



## Eddy Edson

eggyg said:


> Well, I’ve wallowed enough. Today is the day I start my shielding routine. Put on my exercise gear, leggings and a hoodie, basically my lockdown uniform, and on the sarcastic recommendation of a “friend”, I have done a Joe Wicks For Seniors workout! I was exhausted! I can walk 20 miles no bother, 10 minutes, supposedly gentle, workout and I’m sweating! I actually felt quite proud of myself, I’ve never, ever done a workout, in a gym or otherwise. So, what am I do with the other 23 hours and 50 minutes? I’ll get back to you on that! It’s early days.



Given yr previous excellent offerings, I'd put "write more poetry" on the agenda. 

If all you do is Joe Wicks you'll turn the outer Eggy into a chiselled Amazon-goddess but the inner Eggy will wither and pine.


----------



## eggyg

Eddy Edson said:


> Given yr previous excellent offerings, I'd put "write more poetry" on the agenda.
> 
> If all you do is Joe Wicks you'll turn the outer Eggy into a chiselled Amazon-goddess but the inner Eggy will wither and pine.


I’ve being doing a daily blog on FB, now on day 42. Mostly just musings and ramblings but the odd poem too. I only have 200 friends  and they seem to like it.


----------



## Stitch147

Is it all over yet!!! The amount of cars on the road in my area you'd think it was!!!! Ive had a few down days recently. Work are starting to furlough a few staff, I know I won't be as I'm the stores fire, health and safety officer. I'm kind of glad as I like the routine of still going to work. I just wish that things were back to normal. It's exhausting playing dodge the customer.
Found out that this year's Great Dorset Steam Fair has been cancelled, bit gutted as I love going along.
On the plus side I found out I've been underpaid since last September, so that will be a nice bit of back pay.


----------



## SB2015

Today I finished a reversible apron for my sister in law, and I am hoping that the photo will upload.


It works !!!!  Yipeeeeeee.


----------



## zoombapup

Eddy Edson said:


> Isn't Cumming's brother involved with the NHSX thing somehow or other? And Palantir? I really wouldn't want to have Peter Thiel involved in anything important ...



No, there's another guy (can't remember his name, was a PhD student in physics but got a job with Cummings as a data analyst because obviously there's no real jobs in physics)  and it was HIS brother that had the contract with NHSX. Something like 250 million quids worth. Both Cummings and the other guy were sitting on the SAGE meetings that decided what to do on the virus, so you can imagine how much influence there was on medical people to tow the party line and follow the herd immunity strategy until one of them did a back of the napkin calculation and realized they'd kill us all in the process.

I agree on the Thiel thing, that guy is right wing ideology 101 in terms of his views and I suspect is probably to the left of Cummings. The scary part is that Cummings is wickedly effective, with the emphasis on the wicked.

I'm sure time will out all of this, but by the time the historians analyze and pick over it, nobody will care anymore.


----------



## Eddy Edson

zoombapup said:


> No, there's another guy (can't remember his name, was a PhD student in physics but got a job with Cummings as a data analyst because obviously there's no real jobs in physics)  and it was HIS brother that had the contract with NHSX. Something like 250 million quids worth. Both Cummings and the other guy were sitting on the SAGE meetings that decided what to do on the virus, so you can imagine how much influence there was on medical people to tow the party line and follow the herd immunity strategy until one of them did a back of the napkin calculation and realized they'd kill us all in the process.
> 
> I agree on the Thiel thing, that guy is right wing ideology 101 in terms of his views and I suspect is probably to the left of Cummings. The scary part is that Cummings is wickedly effective, with the emphasis on the wicked.
> 
> I'm sure time will out all of this, but by the time the historians analyze and pick over it, nobody will care anymore.



Interesting, thanks.

That u-turn on herd immunity would be one of the things which unsettles me most. I mean, they didn't realise the implications out of the gate? The very first WHO reports I saw back in Feb made things abundantly clear. I have to think that they just ignored them, bizarre as that seems.

Expect you're right on yr last point - was thinking that the other day - but optimistically maybe it will serve as a cautionary case study on how to screw things up in circles where it matters.


----------



## mikeydt1

with Johnson wanting Britain back to work does sound like they have opted for herd immunity, lets face it there is no cure at the moment and we can't run indef on lock down as the country will end up bust.

just remember one thing, it is still out there so go steady people.  in the mean time think i am going to buy a flame thrower and burn the dam thing out of the air


----------



## Eddy Edson

Ninth day in a row with no new cases here in Brigadoon & the govt is flagging that cafes and restaurants should be allowed to re-open in a couple of weeks (but with a bookings-only system so that contact tracers can find people if they need to). Yippee! Also, football looks like restarting under some arrangement or other but don't care about that.

Meanwhile it's pre-Winter rainy week and the health department is issuing its traditional warnings against wild mushrooms, magic & otherwise. Don't need to convince me - last time I ate any I was sure I was going to die for a couple of hours and then spent the next couple of hours lost in ecstacy at the aesthetic perfection of a rusty old water tower.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

eggyg said:


> Well, I’ve wallowed enough. Today is the day I start my shielding routine. Put on my exercise gear, leggings and a hoodie, basically my lockdown uniform, and on the sarcastic recommendation of a “friend”, I have done a Joe Wicks For Seniors workout! I was exhausted! I can walk 20 miles no bother, 10 minutes, supposedly gentle, workout and I’m sweating! I actually felt quite proud of myself, I’ve never, ever done a workout, in a gym or otherwise. So, what am I do with the other 23 hours and 50 minutes? I’ll get back to you on that! It’s early days.



Good for you @eggyg!

Hope you adjust and adapt without too much difficulty. Glad to hear that they now think we are ‘past the peak’ as of yesterday.


----------



## Michael12421

Just been told that, as from tomorrow, us oldies can go out for a walk including my dogs. Only 1 km from the house (cue the police armed with tape measures) but that will be like a holiday for us. As my village is less than 5000 population the times are from 6 am untill 11 pm unlike bigger conurbations where the times are more restricted.  Hooray, it will be like a holiday for us.


----------



## Stitch147

Day off work today. Been to bank and post office this morning. Now back home watching stuff on Netflix. Hopefully if it's dry Sunday I'll cut the grass.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I've had a couple of rough days.  My blood pressure has been a bit high and I've been working to tackle it with diet and relaxation methods.  

Was a bit surprised to find that imagining punching my husband (he suggested it as he has been very annoying lately and I reluctantly gave it ago) was the fastest most effective way of bringing my BP down!!

I'm cutting my cheese intake down and making sure I don't skip my antihistamine and laying off my sneaky nibbles of the home made bread as well. I did spray some insect killer around the house when we had some bitey bugs turn up with a grocery delivery and my mum has been a bit tricky to deal with over the last few days too.

She ripped a light fitting off her bedroom wall so we had to travel down to her house and then I stayed in the car talking to her on the phone to make her stay in her front room while my husband fixed the problem and then I had shopping online to do for her when we miraculously got a slot for Tesco for her. I usually spend ages pondering over an online shop so having only two hours to do it with the threat of losing the slot hanging over me made it super stressful.

I've also got my PIP form to finish filling in and it is upsetting me because my coping mechanism is to delude myself into believing I have no problems at all and the form has made me focus in on all my 'cannots' and I hadn't realised just how much I relied on aids, help from my husband, coping strategies and it has become scarily apparent that I am not the tower of strength that he leans on after all - in fact it is the other way around.


----------



## trophywench

Catching up on the thread I burst out laughing when reading the words 'back of the napkin calculation' - a tad too flippin PC for me, thought I !

It especially struck me since I had myself today used the phrase 'hoist by her own petard' online.  Well physically hanging seamen has been outlawed for centuries yet we're still allowed to use that phrase without censure so why not 'back of a cigarette packet' ? (though I'd use the abbreviation fag in that context, otherwise only in a jokey way)


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

trophywench said:


> Catching up on the thread I burst out laughing when reading the words 'back of the napkin calculation' - a tad too flippin PC for me, thought I !



Now I'm completely confused.  What has this got to do with PC?  A napkin is another name (one I grew up with) for a serviette and I've often heard this phrase used since the seventies because people used to use paper serviettes/napkins and even the cloth ones to write stuff on especially when calculating their share of the bill at the end of a meal.  Then again I grew up with family in the restaurant business and of European descent so maybe it is to do with that but I never thought it had anything to do with PC mainly because I heard it used commonly long before PC was ever a 'thing.'


----------



## nonethewiser

Coped with Covo19 lockdown till yesterday, few personal issues going on so felt down & fed up, sort of hit brick wall with it all.

Shopping in Asda this morning bought items for full english, wife served up bacon black pudding eggs fried bread mushrooms toms & toast, big boost to mood & spent rest of day in garden tidying place.  Tonight its chicken pork noodle mixed veg stir fry  & garlic bread, washed down with beer & glasses red wine later.

Power of food to make ya feel good, mood improved problems still there, such is life suppose.


----------



## trophywench

Maybe the restaurant trade is the key - whilst the meaning was never in question - and my mother certainly owned cloth napkins and purchased packs of paper serviettes for certain occasions - they were never and still are never an everyday item in my life.  Whereas eg dad's Player's packets and visitors other cigarette packets always were an everyday item whether at home or at work.  Hence since I don't regard the item in discussion as simply commonplace, I spose I regard it as 'a bit odd'.  However of course, others might not think it's at all out of the ordinary!  I know I have been seen as a little odd myself at times, and also know full well I can be absolutely wrong about some things too!


----------



## Cazzablanca

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Sorry to hear that @Cazzablanca. Hope your anxiety subsides, and your husband’s return to work is uneventful.


Thank you.  From what I am hearing it looks like many people are about to return to work.  I guess this will be the new normal and we all need to learn how to take the correct precautions and not get complacent.


----------



## SB2015

The sun popped out long enough for me to finish hoiking out  a periwinkle which had got the lurgy, whilst other half laid a few spare slabs in front of the shed.  We have also decided to buy a very small greenhouse.  This was prompted by being offered some peppers to grow but they need to be in a greenhouse.  We have never had one before so this is very exciting.  No idea what to look for. Any ideas welcome.


----------



## brisr949

One big problem of the herd immunity is that they think that 70% of us would need to have had the virus for that to completely work, now looking at this very roughly when i look at the figures its around a 15% death rate from confirmed cases but the real figure overall is around 4% ish.
So if 70% of us had to have had the virus with that percentage of death rate if you just looked at our adult population that would equate to around 2 million dead just in the uk.
On another point another poster said about their local traffic,  in bridgwater it seems pretty close to how i see normal traffic when the kids are off, may as well just lift lockdown as not many seem to care about it at all.
Grrrr.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

This evening me and OH, my siblings, their partners and nieces and nephews had a quiz night via zoom. Great fun and lovely to see everyone


----------



## brisr949

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> This evening me and OH, my siblings, their partners and nieces and nephews had a quiz night via zoom. Great fun and lovely to see everyone


That sounds like a lot of fun, may have to set one up.


----------



## mikeydt1

strumming away on my guitar yesterday when my plectrum became possessed!  it decided to flip out of my hand and went inside the guitar.  spent half an hour trying to get the thing out when it then decided to pop out and fall on the floor only to find its way under my chair


----------



## eggyg

I subscribe to a walking magazine and every month they set challenges. This months obviously they’re a bit different . One of them is to walk 10 miles around your garden. About three hours. I’ve been doing half an hour so decided to do it today as dry but not too hot. I managed an hour before feeling sick and dizzy with the added bonus of a headache. We have a decent sized garden with lots of nooks and crannies so difficult to get up any speed. It took me two hours to start feeling better! I’ll stick to my 10 minutes with Joe Wicks and my half hour walk I think!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

eggyg said:


> One of them is to walk 10 miles around your garden. About three hours.



Good grief! 10 miles in our garden would be very dull. I’ve happily spent 3 hours hard landscaping, pottering and gardening before, but it’s just not a space you could walk in for that long!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

eggyg said:


> I subscribe to a walking magazine and every month they set challenges. This months obviously they’re a bit different . One of them is to walk 10 miles around your garden. About three hours. I’ve been doing half an hour so decided to do it today as dry but not too hot. I managed an hour before feeling sick and dizzy with the added bonus of a headache. We have a decent sized garden with lots of nooks and crannies so difficult to get up any speed. It took me two hours to start feeling better! I’ll stick to my 10 minutes with Joe Wicks and my half hour walk I think!


My garden is tiny and on three levels of decking with rotting planks.  I think I'd give that challenge a miss.
I'll stick with my exercise bike and virtual reality headset and a fan on full blast when the weather gets hotter.

I think 10 minutes with Joe Wicks and your half hour walk sounds like a wise choice.


----------



## Eddy Edson

So just got my flu shot. I think we act as kind of a flu vaccine test-site for the northern hemisphere's next flu season, so I'll let you know if it worked or not 

It's very early in the season but so far flu indications are down to negligible levels compared to "normal". COVID-19 cases are also down to negligible levels, modulo the odd little cluster.

By treating COVID like ebola rather than like flu we've gotten attack rates and mortality way below normal flu levels. Maybe one result of all the effort will be that flu in effect gets treated like ebola also, and also gets eradicated, modulo the odd little cluster.

And not just flu ...


----------



## mikeydt1

if i was to walk 10 miles i would plop in to the sea and be on my way to Ireland


----------



## mikeyB

If I were to walk 10 miles they’d stop my PIP mobility.


----------



## zoombapup

Eddy Edson said:


> Interesting, thanks.
> 
> That u-turn on herd immunity would be one of the things which unsettles me most. I mean, they didn't realise the implications out of the gate? The very first WHO reports I saw back in Feb made things abundantly clear. I have to think that they just ignored them, bizarre as that seems.
> 
> Expect you're right on yr last point - was thinking that the other day - but optimistically maybe it will serve as a cautionary case study on how to screw things up in circles where it matters.



Good question, but I think it was probably just wilful ignorance. I've seen several academics come out and say that locking down is NOT the right way to respond to this, even though if you want to save lives it is the only rational option until we have treatments and cures. So maybe they cherry pick the competing "advice" in the sage meetings until someone at imperial comes out with a model that shows that say a quarter million deaths could be expected and it matches what is being seen in the NHS and they finally understand that precaution is politically savvy and do the lockdown.

I have no doubt that Cummings et al would happily sacrifice 10x more than current death count if they could politically get away with it, but luckily the situation is bad enough they couldn't keep following that course. Nevertheless, there's plenty of Tories and they are being supported by some academics and health "experts" that want to end the lockdown, even though the fundamental situation hasn't changed at all (no treatments, no cure).

Normally I'd expect incompetence to be the default for government mismanagement, but in this case I think it was also in part ideological. So incompetent managers following an ideologically informed (and poor) policy.

Let's hope they shape up with the next phase, although I'm going to continue self isolating until I'm happy that I'll not catch it if I go out to work etc. I don't trust them at this point and advise everyone else to think the same.


----------



## Docb

zoombapup said:


> Let's hope they shape up with the next phase



Fat chance whilst the whole thing is treated as a PR exercise.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Docb said:


> Fat chance whilst the whole thing is treated as a PR exercise.



I just caught the G's live feed of Jenny Harriess et al being grilled by Hunt ... Geebus wept. Apparently it was right to stop test/trace/isolate on 12th March even though it wasn't her decision but it's right to try to start doing it again now. Also, the UK is not South Korea. And you can't blame her for eg doing nothing to stop a large public sporting event in March because she didn't have the power to stop it. Etc etc etc. 

You can't get rid of the politicians right away but you (actually, they) can replace or sideline smurfs like her if she is in fact as useless as she appears to be.


----------



## Bruce Stephens

zoombapup said:


> Good question, but I think it was probably just wilful ignorance.



I think that's probably mostly the case. Apparently SAGE has quite a few modellers, and I think it's plausible the group as a whole was thinking in terms of a new flu (since that's what most people have been expecting so they had shiny flu models to spin up), and in South Korea they were thinking in terms of a new SARS or Mers.

We were still really slow in pivoting once it was obvious we were wrong, and that seems more likely a political failure. It also seems we were slow in allowing smaller labs to do testing (as in the US) and it looks like we're heading with the same centralised approach to contact tracing (I'd have thought just funding local authority public health departments would be more effective since it's part of what they do, so they can presumably hire and train people to do it more).


----------



## SB2015

Our shed which we were expecting in three weeks arrived yesterday.  It has already had two coats of paint and will be up by the end of today.  I am on duty feeding and providing cups of tea and making encouraging noises.  

Very exciting and then there will be the fun of:
- organising the shed with our bikes and  paniers, 
- which will clear the lobby so we can organise that and move the garden chairs in
- which  will clear the garden shed so we can .....
One job just leads to another.


----------



## trophywench

I'm a bit confused as to why an Australian thinks a UK deputy Minister for Health has more influence on what the Government chooses to tell the country, than she does.

I personally am not at all familiar with ANY of our Government's Job Descriptions and hence can't comment.


----------



## zoombapup

Bruce Stephens said:


> I think that's probably mostly the case. Apparently SAGE has quite a few modellers, and I think it's plausible the group as a whole was thinking in terms of a new flu (since that's what most people have been expecting so they had shiny flu models to spin up), and in South Korea they were thinking in terms of a new SARS or Mers.
> 
> We were still really slow in pivoting once it was obvious we were wrong, and that seems more likely a political failure. It also seems we were slow in allowing smaller labs to do testing (as in the US) and it looks like we're heading with the same centralised approach to contact tracing (I'd have thought just funding local authority public health departments would be more effective since it's part of what they do, so they can presumably hire and train people to do it more).



I'm pretty sure I read that part of the problem was that local authority health departments aren't really a thing anymore and have been subsumed into centralized PHE instead. At least that was my reading of the report. It was basically saying that local test and trace was unlikely because there is nothing local at any sort of scale anymore. It's all been centralized and privatized. Which isn't really that far fetched, although no idea if it's true.


----------



## eggyg

I’ve had a couple of good days, a bit more buoyant. Missing my walks down the river and seeing the long tailed tits’ and dipper’s nests. The weather has been good and got some sun on the decking this afternoon. Still confused about the whole shielding thing, almost two weeks after NHS England announced that splenectomy patients were to be put on the shielding list after mistakenly been left off, the clinically extremely vulnerable list still hasn’t been updated but the vulnerable list has and we’ve been taken off it! I haven’t had a letter or text, when I spoke to nurse at GPs last week whilst in for my pneumococcal jab, she said nothing was on my file but it could take weeks to update. I don’t need them per se, as I don’t need the priority shopping delivery slot or the food parcel. I just need clarification, as when the lockdown is eased, I’m sure they will let us out in the big wide world in stages. What stage will I be? I don’t appear on any list ( well I do for the diabetes) for my spleenlessness! It’s a confusing and unsettling time. I am tempted to go out for a walk but Mr Eggy won’t entertain it and has put his foot down. That’s me told!


----------



## mikeyB

This is the legislation regarding notifiable diseases. The game is not see how the government is acting out the legislation, but to see how they are not. COVID-19 is a notifiable disease in the current list of notifiable diseases, one of which, Campylobacter, I have experienced.





__





						Public Health (Control of Disease) Act 1984
					

An Act to consolidate certain enactments relating to the control of disease and to the establishment and functions of port health authorities, including enactments relating to burial and cremation and to the regulation of common lodging–houses and canal boats, with amendments to give effect to...




					www.legislation.gov.uk


----------



## YMFB

I’m a bit chuffed, email from my DN today following me sending my readings for April & May.

_“Thanks for the levels and I would say that we are there as the levels for the last 2 mornings have been in the 6's so 16units of Humulin I seems to be about right at the moment and rest of the day are also really good.  I would suggest staying on the current amount of insulin and tablets and see have things go over the next few weeks.

You can find that levels may stay stable for a while but then after a while might start to creep up again and if they do you can then increase the insulin dose again”_

I started on 8 units and increased 2 every 3 days, there was a suggestion I might reduce my Gliclazide if the afternoon readings dropped below 5, but they seem to have stabilised just above.

Just celebrated with a G & T


----------



## Ivostas66

Popped into work (school) today to pick up some data from another teacher for the centre assessed GCSE grades. I have lost count of the times I have nagged my department to keep the monitoring table/ spreadsheet up to date over the years. They never really understood why until now - now we have a strong and substantial body of evidence from which to come up with centre assessed grades for our students who sadly won't have the opportunity to sit exams.

School was ghostly quiet. Most buildings locked and only about 15 students in - mostly vulnerable students and a handful with both parents working in the NHS. No-one knows what will happen or how on earth we will cope in schools, but judging by the behaviour of those kids who were in when released for a break (boys being boys and leaping on each other, girls walking around the field arm in arm) social distancing is going to be all but impossible when students and staff eventually return! I made sure I kept my distance from everyone. My Doctor recently advised that I should not be in school as the children currently there would be the ones most likely to be carrying and spreading the disease due to the nature of their parents jobs (he said he wouldn't want his children to come into contact with anyone with type one diabetes at the moment).


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> I’ve had a couple of good days, a bit more buoyant. Missing my walks down the river and seeing the long tailed tits’ and dipper’s nests. The weather has been good and got some sun on the decking this afternoon. Still confused about the whole shielding thing, almost two weeks after NHS England announced that splenectomy patients were to be put on the shielding list after mistakenly been left off, the clinically extremely vulnerable list still hasn’t been updated but the vulnerable list has and we’ve been taken off it! I haven’t had a letter or text, when I spoke to nurse at GPs last week whilst in for my pneumococcal jab, she said nothing was on my file but it could take weeks to update. I don’t need them per se, as I don’t need the priority shopping delivery slot or the food parcel. I just need clarification, as when the lockdown is eased, I’m sure they will let us out in the big wide world in stages. What stage will I be? I don’t appear on any list ( well I do for the diabetes) for my spleenlessness! It’s a confusing and unsettling time. I am tempted to go out for a walk but Mr Eggy won’t entertain it and has put his foot down. That’s me told!


Nice nails


----------



## SB2015

Matt J said:


> Popped into work (school) today to pick up some data from another teacher for the centre assessed GCSE grades. I have lost count of the times I have nagged my department to keep the monitoring table/ spreadsheet up to date over the years. They never really understood why until now - now we have a strong and substantial body of evidence from which to come up with centre assessed grades for our students who sadly won't have the opportunity to sit exams.
> 
> School was ghostly quiet. Most buildings locked and only about 15 students in - mostly vulnerable students and a handful with both parents working in the NHS. No-one knows what will happen or how on earth we will cope in schools, but judging by the behaviour of those kids who were in when released for a break (boys being boys and leaping on each other, girls walking around the field arm in arm) social distancing is going to be all but impossible when students and staff eventually return! I made sure I kept my distance from everyone. My Doctor recently advised that I should not be in school as the children currently there would be the ones most likely to be carrying and spreading the disease due to the nature of their parents jobs (he said he wouldn't want his children to come into contact with anyone with type one diabetes at the moment).


It is hard to imagine how any school would manage self distancing.
I hope that your students get the grades that you feel they deserve.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> Nice nails


Ha ha! I only did them yesterday. First time my feet have been “ out” for a while!


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Ha ha! I only did them yesterday. First time my feet have been “ out” for a while!


I think of it as summer plumage.


----------



## Stitch147

Today has been a great day. Social distancing VE day street party. About 12 households out since about 2.30. listened to Churchill's speach at 3pm, then some music, BBQ food, then watched Blackadder on a screen. Met a lot of neighbours that I hadn't met before. It's been a fantastic day.


----------



## SB2015

So pleased that there was fine weather for the celebrations that people had planned.

Making the most of the gardening today, as it is likely to be a little cooler tomorrow.
We had a pair of goldfinches in the garden yesterday.  Our fish have regained their confidence to come up when fed, after a heron had popped in for breakfast (we have wires around the edge of the pond now so the heron can not walk in), our bike shed is up and painted so we can now organise the inside.  

Made a tablecloth for our new garden table yesterday, along with serviettes.  
Just the cushions from our old chairs to remodel and recover but that can wait for a cooler day.


----------



## Barbie1

Did my second 10k run this morning. Feeling slightly sore, but happy, because first one was 11 months ago and life got in the way rather to enable me to repeat it until now.  I was a bit late this morning so had to keep stopping to get out of the way of other walkers/runners/dog walkers on the narrow footpaths I used to enjoy following so much.

But isn’t it nice that we actually smile and exchange pleasantries with far more people when we pass than we ever did before?  I am determined to maintain that when this is all over!


----------



## Eddy Edson

So from tomorrow here in South Australia outdoor seating is starting again at cafes & restaurants, with some kind of appropriately-distanced indoor activity permitted in a month's time if all goes well. 

We're also allowed to travel wherever we want to in the state, but borders to the rest of the country & world remain closed, presumably until they have also eradicated the damn virus (we've had no new cases for over two weeks now, and just one still recovering). 

I think bars and clubs will be the tricky things. Lots of people really want to go to loud places and shout in each others faces again but it's just about the worst thing you can do. See what happened in Seoul yesterday when they had to close down all the bars and clubs again after a couple of days, after one guy spread infection through a bunch of them.

The govt should be putting together ad campaigns educating people not to gab in each others faces. That's how this thing spreads. And optimistically, maybe they'll be a reversal of the trend towards louder & louder restaurants and cafes where shouting in each others faces is the norm.


----------



## Ditto

Maybe testing at the door, temperatures or something, if it was just the one guy that did that, they could have collared him before he infected peoples.


----------



## Eddy Edson

Ditto said:


> Maybe testing at the door, temperatures or something, if it was just the one guy that did that, they could have collared him before he infected peoples.



I don't think temp testing works if you're pre-symptomatic, unfortunately. Apparently you're infectious for a couple of days before developing symptoms, and about a half of transmissions are from pre-symptomatic people in some studies. And apparently not everybody develops fever. 

A big challenge for getting this thing under control.


----------



## Ivostas66

Eddy Edson said:


> I don't think temp testing works if you're pre-symptomatic, unfortunately. Apparently you're infectious for a couple of days before developing symptoms, and about a half of transmissions are from pre-symptomatic people in some studies. And apparently not everybody develops fever.
> 
> A big challenge for getting this thing under control.



I read yesterday that millions have been invested in new technology to track people's temperatures when they enter rooms (the Chinese headsets really are something to behold and can monitor 10 people in a crown at the same time). Problem is it is only accurate to 0.5 degrees and as you mentioned many people do not exhibit fever despite having the disease.


----------



## eggyg

Felt very unsettled today after Boris’ ramblings last night. It was as clear as mud and why England is different from the other home nations I’ll never understand. As for allowing driving to any area to exercise, we’re doomed up here in Cumbria, the Lakes will be heaving and we have one of the highest death rates in the country as it is! The biggest upset is that our daughter is definitely not getting married in July now, she’s spent all day calling and emailing venue, registrar etc. Has provisionally reserved 24th April 2021 with registry office but when she called the venue their system wasn’t up and running and they couldn’t check dates. I find that concerning as I would have had thought they would have been on it straight away as I’m sure she’s not the only one to call today. They’ve promised to be in touch in a day or two so fingers crossed they can do that date. TBF there wasn’t many Saturdays left! So today has been a moping about and very unproductive day. Watching Boris bumbling at this precise moment and I could slap him!


----------



## Ditto

They said they're relying on people's common sense. Have they seen the internet? What common sense? Lady from the Lake District said "We're shut!"  As it should be.


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> Felt very unsettled today after Boris’ ramblings last night. It was as clear as mud and why England is different from the other home nations I’ll never understand. As for allowing driving to any area to exercise, we’re doomed up here in Cumbria, the Lakes will be heaving and we have one of the highest death rates in the country as it is! The biggest upset is that our daughter is definitely not getting married in July now, she’s spent all day calling and emailing venue, registrar etc. Has provisionally reserved 24th April 2021 with registry office but when she called the venue their system wasn’t up and running and they couldn’t check dates. I find that concerning as I would have had thought they would have been on it straight away as I’m sure she’s not the only one to call today. They’ve promised to be in touch in a day or two so fingers crossed they can do that date. TBF there wasn’t many Saturdays left! So today has been a moping about and very unproductive day. Watching Boris bumbling at this precise moment and I could slap him!


I am suprised that the venue is not setup for next year, my friends son was supposed to get married later this month, his venue decided to shut down and cancel and offer to re-book weddings just before lock down was announced. My friends son booked for next May.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Felt very unsettled today after Boris’ ramblings last night. It was as clear as mud and why England is different from the other home nations I’ll never understand. As for allowing driving to any area to exercise, we’re doomed up here in Cumbria, the Lakes will be heaving and we have one of the highest death rates in the country as it is! The biggest upset is that our daughter is definitely not getting married in July now, she’s spent all day calling and emailing venue, registrar etc. Has provisionally reserved 24th April 2021 with registry office but when she called the venue their system wasn’t up and running and they couldn’t check dates. I find that concerning as I would have had thought they would have been on it straight away as I’m sure she’s not the only one to call today. They’ve promised to be in touch in a day or two so fingers crossed they can do that date. TBF there wasn’t many Saturdays left! So today has been a moping about and very unproductive day. Watching Boris bumbling at this precise moment and I could slap him!


A frustrating and confusing time for so many.  I hope that they get things sorted and are able to get a date for next year.  

I find it best to avoid actually seeing Boris!!!
Today he just couldn’t answer the question from a teacher: how can it be okay for her to go back to school with a whole class, but they are not allowed to see their family. That among so many other anomalies and unanswered questions.


----------



## SB2015

On a more positive note, our bike shed arrived two weeks early, and our mini greenhouse is on its way when we only ordered it last Monday.  Very excited.


----------



## trophywench

Hmmmm - chef daughter says the licensed establishment in which she is currently employed (but on furlough) can easily socially distance diners BUT unless every diner eats exactly the same meal, they can't in the kitchen.    The previous pub was a listed building and the kitchen was part of the listed bit so they couldn't install as much ventilation as they should really ….

These things are often a lot more complicated than they seem to the average 'punter'.


----------



## mikeyB

Well, I decided today to have an idle day ordering a Tesco delivery for Thursday, a sensor order, Clinique foundation order, all the while listening to The Incredible String Band, and the late great Judee Sill.

Best listened to, like I did in the old days, through the haze of recreational smoke, but a cup of tea is all I use now, sadly.

Tomorrow I start a pastel painting of an angry T Rex for my grandson, after which I may start work on an oil painting of abandoned boats on Mull, a regular tourist stop off. Fully kitted up now, but I’ll have to find my old artist’s apron first. It’s a messy business, painting. Just ask Leonardo. De Caprio, of course.

I’m changing my name to Creative Lockdown. Next stop, a deserted Royal Academy. Or not. Can’t remember (or understand) what Boris said.

Any ideas?

Or commissions? A destitute artist has to live, you know. Or, as they say in Scotland, giazzyermunny.


----------



## Docb

Tried watercolour mikeyB?  Much harder but a lot less messy.


----------



## eggyg

grovesy said:


> I am suprised that the venue is not setup for next year, my friends son was supposed to get married later this month, his venue decided to shut down and cancel and offer to re-book weddings just before lock down was announced. My friends son booked for next May.


I must admit seems a bit suss to me. They haven’t once been in touch since this started, not even a courtesy call. Their FaceBook page has disappeared.  We’re hoping it doesn’t mean they aren’t planning on reopening. They’ve already got four grand of our money!


----------



## grovesy

eggyg said:


> I must admit seems a bit suss to me. They haven’t once been in touch since this started, not even a courtesy call. Their FaceBook page has disappeared.  We’re hoping it doesn’t mean they aren’t planning on reopening. They’ve already got four grand of our money!


I agree that does seem suss. The venue my friends son is using, were in touch regular when the problems with the virus began, and were helpful, and were offering the chance, to re-book  later in this year but lots of dates were already pre-booked. I was impressed when my friend told me the venue had been so proactive even before the government had made any announcements.


----------



## mikeyB

Docb said:


> Tried watercolour mikeyB?  Much harder but a lot less messy.


I do use watercolour, depends on what I’m trying to achieve. I used to use it exclusively.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> I must admit seems a bit suss to me. They haven’t once been in touch since this started, not even a courtesy call. Their FaceBook page has disappeared.  We’re hoping it doesn’t mean they aren’t planning on reopening. They’ve already got four grand of our money!


Oooo er.  That doesn’t sound so good.  I hope it is just that they were getting themselves sorted.


----------



## eggyg

Feeling a tad better today. Really missing my walks, but today I tried to fill it with tasks. I plan our meals 3/4 weeks ahead as obviously we can’t just nip out for some shopping and our  daughters are doing it for us. It’s getting harder and harder to think of meals so got out the cook books, of which I have many. Had a flick through for inspiration and decided on coq au vin for tonight, can’t remember the last time I made it. Raymond Blanc told me to marinade for 24 hours which I did yesterday. Then there was lots of faffing about, etc etc. It was just ok after all that! Never mind it kept me out of mischief! My infamous crustless quiche Elaine tomorrow. No marinading required thank goodness.


----------



## SB2015

eggyg said:


> Feeling a tad better today. Really missing my walks, but today I tried to fill it with tasks. I plan our meals 3/4 weeks ahead as obviously we can’t just nip out for some shopping and our  daughters are doing it for us. It’s getting harder and harder to think of meals so got out the cook books, of which I have many. Had a flick through for inspiration and decided on coq au vin for tonight, can’t remember the last time I made it. Raymond Blanc told me to marinade for 24 hours which I did yesterday. Then there was lots of faffing about, etc etc. It was just ok after all that! Never mind it kept me out of mischief! My infamous crustless quiche Elaine tomorrow. No marinading required thank goodness.


Glad you are feeling a bit better today.

We take alternate weeks to cook.  When it is my week I now choose one of the cookery books we have and do the wh One week from that book.  It makes me try out different things.
This week is OH ‘s week.  Just had peppers stuffed with what was effectively a bolognaise sauce and topped with cheese.  Just 11g of carbs in total.  A new one on us but definitely to be repeated.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Just about to go to bed at half past one in the morning!!
Been up since six.
Spent most of the day cleaning and putting away the delivery from Tesco.
I truly appreciate having the food and necessities and not having to go out shopping but I get very stressed about 'processing' everything safely.

I do all the ordering of the food, dealing with the deliveries and all the cooking and meal planning.
I managed to make a silver necklace for a young relative who is having her 18th birthday next week - it's the first piece of jewellery I've made for three months. We stayed up late so we could be certain there wouldn't be anyone around when we went to the postbox. I just hope it gets there on time. I enjoyed making it and I think she'll like it. I wanted to make something simple and timeless that will last a lifetime. I still have the victorian pearl ring my parents gave me for my 18th and it would be great if she still has this necklace when she's nearly sixty!!


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> Glad you are feeling a bit better today.
> 
> We take alternate weeks to cook.  When it is my week I now choose one of the cookery books we have and do the wh One week from that book.  It makes me try out different things.
> This week is OH ‘s week.  Just had peppers stuffed with what was effectively a bolognaise sauce and topped with cheese.  Just 11g of carbs in total.  A new one on us but definitely to be repeated.


I do most of the cooking, it’s my thing. Mr Eggy does what we call “ the fast and furious” ie steaks, stirfrys etc. He makes loads of mess, he never tidies up as he goes! I like making curries, stews, ragu, pies, roasts etc. It’s just the deciding which I find the hardest thing!


----------



## eggyg

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Just about to go to bed at half past one in the morning!!
> Been up since six.
> Spent most of the day cleaning and putting away the delivery from Tesco.
> I truly appreciate having the food and necessities and not having to go out shopping but I get very stressed about 'processing' everything safely.
> 
> I do all the ordering of the food, dealing with the deliveries and all the cooking and meal planning.
> I managed to make a silver necklace for a young relative who is having her 18th birthday next week - it's the first piece of jewellery I've made for three months. We stayed up late so we could be certain there wouldn't be anyone around when we went to the postbox. I just hope it gets there on time. I enjoyed making it and I think she'll like it. I wanted to make something simple and timeless that will last a lifetime. I still have the victorian pearl ring my parents gave me for my 18th and it would be great if she still has this necklace when she's nearly sixty!!


That looks gorgeous, lucky girl.


----------



## SB2015

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I managed to make a silver necklace for a young relative who is having her 18th birthday next week - it's the first piece of jewellery I've made for three months. We stayed up late so we could be certain there wouldn't be anyone around when we went to the postbox. I just hope it gets there on time. I enjoyed making it and I think she'll like it. I wanted to make something simple and timeless that will last a lifetime. I still have the victorian pearl ring my parents gave me for my 18th and it would be great if she still has this necklace when she's nearly sixty


She is very lucky.  That is beautiful.


----------



## AndBreathe

eggyg said:


> I do most of the cooking, it’s my thing. Mr Eggy does what we call “ the fast and furious” ie steaks, stirfrys etc. He makes loads of mess, he never tidies up as he goes! I like making curries, stews, ragu, pies, roasts etc. It’s just the deciding which I find the hardest thing!



Eggy have you looked at Yummly or CopyMeThat websites?

CopyMeThat allows you to "file" recipes together from multiple online locations.  You can share recipes with your recipe circle, or with everyone.  You can search the community by name, member, ingredient or even recipe name.

Yummly similarly is a recipe aggregator, but when creating n account it allows you to save oreferences, but also allergies/intolerance and things you just don't care for, so that a search will include, or exclude ingredients accordingly.  You can also filter on skill level, time to prepare and levels of spice or sweetness, for example.

If we're on a "meh" day, we'll sometimes go on there and have a game of dinner roullette.  That means, provided it's credible, we'll cook the first, third or whatever recipe that comes up.

We've had some"interesting" dinners that way.  If the "interesting" wasn't to our liking, we find "meh" takes a while to come back around!


----------



## Carlos

I have been avoiding going out to the shops, with my wife taking up the duties, to help me reduce social contact.

However, today out cat had an accident, we think hit by a car, but we don't know for sure, as it made its way on its own to our garden. 
As my wife was at work I took the cat to the vets, who just took it from me at the door, so luckily not much social contact there. Cat was a bit battered, hairline fracture of the hip, but fortunately no internal injuries. Painkillers and confined to a small crate for two weeks to ensure the fracture heals. Not too bad after all, I was fearing worse, still, the children are quite upset, and not sure how well the cat is going to cope with the enforced rest, as it loves going outside.


----------



## Stitch147

Disney face mask/coverings ordered, just in case places insist on people wearing them. Work is still....... interesting some days. Looking forward to my days off more and more.


----------



## Eddy Edson

So my state now has no active cases, which means we join an exclusive club along with Western Sahara, Belize, PNG, Greenland, the Falklands, the Faroe Islands, Mauritius, Anguilla and New Caledonia. What do these all have in common? Feel free to make jokes while we bask in quiet smug & wait for the gold star and well-done call from Tedros.

Meanwhile I am swamped with trying to help a couple of little companies keep alive & preparing for a new project helping one with innovative fecal transplant technology.


----------



## Toucan

A special day for me yesterday - I actually went out!
We have a small narrowboat moored a couple of miles from our house, and canal restrictions had previously meant we couldn't visit it. - But this has now changed, so a lovely few hours spent on the canal, on board doing some maintenance jobs. 
It is in quite an isolated area, so no one else about, and it was absolutely lovely to be at the canal side. although we aren't able to do any trips out yet.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Toucan said:


> A special day for me yesterday - I actually went out!
> We have a small narrowboat moored a couple of miles from our house, and canal restrictions had previously meant we couldn't visit it. - But this has now changed, so a lovely few hours spent on the canal, on board doing some maintenance jobs.
> It is in quite an isolated area, so no one else about, and it was absolutely lovely to be at the canal side. although we aren't able to do any trips out yet.


That sounds wonderful.  Glad you had a lovely day.


----------



## Robin

I’m going riding this afternoon! Just a quiet one to one hack round the fields owned by the stables, with one of the instructors, while the horses and riders get fit again. I expect I'll ache tomorrow!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> I’m going riding this afternoon! Just a quiet one to one hack round the fields owned by the stables, with one of the instructors, while the horses and riders get fit again. I expect I'll ache tomorrow!


I was thinking of you the other day as I saw a friend, who’s a riding instructor, put her on FB page she was starting lessons again. All social distancing of course. My eldest daughter who is a BHS approved riding instructor, she doesn’t do it professionally anymore, is giving my two youngest granddaughters riding lessons. Poppy who is 7 hadn’t really got into it until now and Sadie who is not even 2 and half is loving it. She is even “ troughing” as she calls it! She been sending me videos of them and to my untrained eye they look fab. Enjoy your ride.


----------



## Carlos

Cooking aubergine stew for dinner. The cat hasn't been eating since the accident, and my wife suggested some home cooking might be more tempting, so offered a bit of the sauce and a small chunk of meat to the cat, and that has had a better reception, licked all the sauce, but left the meat, small progress.


----------



## eggyg

Had a good day so far. Did my ironing whilst watching last weeks Gogglebox. I haven’t laughed so much in ages. Then the postie brought us a letter from our 7 years old granddaughter, telling us how much she misses us and loves us. It made me cry. Then to my surprise, on logging in to Tesco home delivery I got a slot for Monday morning! It means my poor daughter doesn’t have to get herself stressed doing our shopping as well as her own. And after 10 days of chasing, my HRT prescription has finally been filled, not a moment too late as I took the last one last night. Mr Eggy is very relieved! He has rushed out to pick it up!  And to top off the day we are having my world famous Lamb Madras for tea. Perfick! Hope your day has been as good as mine.


----------



## Carlos

eggyg said:


> Had a good day so far. Did my ironing whilst watching last weeks Gogglebox. I haven’t laughed so much in ages. Then the postie brought us a letter from our 7 years old granddaughter, telling us how much she misses us and loves us. It made me cry. Then to my surprise, on logging in to Tesco home delivery I got a slot for Monday morning! It means my poor daughter doesn’t have to get herself stressed doing our shopping as well as her own. And after 10 days of chasing, my HRT prescription has finally been filled, not a moment too late as I took the last one last night. Mr Eggy is very relieved! He has rushed out to pick it up!  And to top off the day we are having my world famous Lamb Madras for tea. Perfick! Hope your day has been as good as mine.


Great when things go well, isn't it?

BTW, would you mind sharing the recipe for the lamb Madras? Unless it is a family secret, of course .


----------



## eggyg

No it’s not a secret but I have been making it for well over 30 years! I always use a half leg of lamb, dice and trim it. Brown it off in, I use veg oil but recipe calls for ghee, remove. Almost caramelise two large chopped onions. This is very important, the cooking of the onions makes the curry tastier. Add a finely chopped red chilli, fry for a few minutes, add 1 teaspoon of each, chilli powder, turmeric, fenugreek seeds, ground black pepper, cumin seeds and 5 green cardomons. Fry them off for at least 5 minutes. Add half tube tomato purée and 1 tin chopped tomatoes. Salt to season. Cook for 10/15 minutes. Add lamb. Cook in oven 180 fan, for 90 mins. Then add heaped desert spoon of garam masala and methi ( fenugreek leaves) and the juice of one lime. Mix into curry put back in oven for 20 mins. Make it the day before, up to putting in the oven, it’s even better having sat overnight. Delicious and much better than an expensive takeaway.


----------



## Neens

Hi @everydayupsanddowns and everyone - 
I was very active on the forum before Lockdown and apologise for my absense. 
Before Lockdown I had to complete several months of work (which now I'm really grateful I had) but at the end of it was exhausted. I am grateful I had my check up with DN before they shut the GPs. 
My medical/diabetic/foot apt was cancelled as was the Course I had waited 5 months to do (Diabetes). And the thing in September is cancelled too. Does anyone know if we can just use tickets in 2021? 

I have tried to stick with the diet (as it good eating//not diet dieting) my low carb - but quite quickly fresh veg was a struggle. I did get the freezer stocked with chicken/berries and broccoli and that all lasts longer with smaller portions...
but we had Easter didn't we?! Fortunately my lovely partner bought me DARK choc egg which is okay in small pieces - still got a little left. Spent the 1st 3 weeks of lockdown trying to access economical/Covid gov. benefit help and going out of my mind - following last year (12 months sick) I have no savings left! 

I did no exercise and have restricted myself to house (and fortunately) garden. Then my pilates instructor went online and I have managed that but aerobic exercise still too hard for my injured body. So Lockdown - lost 3 lbs // put on 4! 

Been self-isolating since work finished 20th March, my partner has had to continue work and so the fear and stress as a household has remained high as it isn't self-isolating if the whole unit don't do it. Also had plenty of relatives over the age threshold to help and worry about. 

Apart from all that doing okay. Now going to read up on all of you and hoping you're doing okay too. 

N x


----------



## Neens

Tee G said:


> Me and Hubby are doing fine, he has no health issues, so i send him out to get the odd things we need. Shops around here are not too bad.  Nobody wants the ground almond or coconut flour, sugar free jelly, or konjac noodles LOL .


wholemeal pasta was easy to get too! I haven't made any bread (of course as we can't have most of the ingredients) and toilet roll situation was dire. But we have survived and now it is back on the shelves, apparently! Not started on the TO DO tasks yet (and there are plenty) but also thinking it will be October before I am needed at work again - so plenty of time to get them done. The sun has kept me garden bound. Glad you're doing well.


----------



## Neens

eggyg said:


> I feel a lot calmer today. Had a mini meltdown this morning, which isn’t like me at all but I got totally overwhelmed with it all.



Glad to hear you're getting out and still walking. Every now and then it hits/ likened to waves of grief - so we have to allow ourselves both the meltdowns and days we can't cope. I have managed to keep routine, am often awake before 7 but did struggle to go to sleep for the 1st 6 weeks. I have had those lost hope days too. Our town is statistically the worst in our county and that is hard to let go of fear. 
Sounds like you've coped well with the wobbles. Take care.


----------



## Neens

Davein said:


> An hour ago ago my greatest concern was making certain everything was in place for self isolating.
> Then my partner of 40 years  received the phone call from her consultant  confirming aggressive lung cancer.
> I always believed that due to my progressive chronic illnesses I would go first.
> Suddenly the virus has become the least of our concerns.


Really sorry to hear this.


----------



## Neens

Cazzablanca said:


> We normally grow plenty of veg but we weren't going to this year as my other half was going to retire asap and we were planning to go off caravanning for the summer.  Well the pension has dwindled and obviously we won't be going anywhere so we've just ordered loads of seeds online and I'm going to be his gardening assistant this summer.  At least we will get some fresh air.  I appreciate his lucky we are to have a garden.


This is the one year we decided not to grow veg (over a decade)- typical huh!?!


----------



## Neens

eggyg said:


> I subscribe to a walking magazine and every month they set challenges. This months obviously they’re a bit different . One of them is to walk 10 miles around your garden. About three hours. I’ve been doing half an hour so decided to do it today as dry but not too hot. I managed an hour before feeling sick and dizzy with the added bonus of a headache. We have a decent sized garden with lots of nooks and crannies so difficult to get up any speed. It took me two hours to start feeling better! I’ll stick to my 10 minutes with Joe Wicks and my half hour walk I think!


Not a walking one - but I have a mag subscription and this months is really thin... I have left it in cellophane for a rainy day - which defeats the object of getting it early!


----------



## Neens

AJLang said:


> I was and I will be doing ok.  Haven’t left the house for six weeks because of Covid. Although my HBA1C is in the 6’s my levels spike very easily if I don’t keep a careful watch not helped by the gastroparesis. I also had a chest infection a year ago which nearly caused me to collapse, so I’m not taking any chances but I am worried for when Mark goes back to work, but C’est la vie.
> What has really brought me down is that in the last week my two longest serving best friends from school have each lost a parent. One from cancer and another in a tragic sudden situation at home. The virus has obviously affected their situations a lot. I’m doing my best to be supportive but really worried that I will say the wrong thing. I have known both of the parents since I was in my mid-teens.
> So I am very sad but trying to embrace the life that I have.


Sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## Lanny

I just had a big scare today but, now safely back at home in bed. My blood sugars were rising fast all day on Thursday 14/05/20 despite me putting all of my insulin doses up & up all day. BS reached 15.9 after dinner & it took me all night of corrections to get that down, every 2 hours, until about 7am to BS 7.5 when I felt comfortable enough to sleep: it was going down so slowly. Got up today, 15/05/20 very late at 13:10 BS 11.2 & still very strong smell of sugar in my urine which was there all night every time I went to the toilet. Felt very rough & knew something was very wrong & it was no longer just hayfever anymore. Rang GP & he thought there was a slight chance I had CV19. An ambulance picked me up from home & took me to hospital. There was a clean side & a CV19 side. From answering questions in the ambulance they decided to take me into the clean side. Because of my history of tachycardia, bells palsy, temporarily stopped my breathing reflexes from working in May 2017, & asthma as well as being type 2 on insulin I had an ECG, chest x-rays where they wheeled the machine into my cubicle, not usually done that way & have to go from A&E to x-ray department & back, The doctor told me x-rays showed that I had pneumonia in both lungs but, worse in the left. They took blood tests to check oxygen levels in my blood immediately & they were the same 96% as was taken by fingertip pulse oximeter in the ambulance. Further tests for CV19, white blood cells counts etc. that I know, from previous admission for Bell’s palsy in May 2017, takes about 4/5 hours to do the blood work. It was a scary wait but, in the meantime they put 2 antibiotics injections into the vein Catheter in the back of my hand & 1 antibiotic tablet by mouth as well. I had a mask put on me by the paramedics in the ambulance that picked me up. They had to don protection gear too before putting my mask on & took me into the ambulance. Everybody in A&E had full protective gear on as well. Everything piece of equipment was throughly wiped down before & after using it. I felt scared AND also safe at the same time. Very odd feeling both at the same time. Blood tests taken around 18:00 & blood results came back around 22:30 & I didn’t have CV19 & my white blood cells count was normal. There were no ketones in my urine when I had to go on a commode, not allowed to use the toilets in the A&E as usually would do, but, blood test showed ketones of 0.1 just before I was discharged & left the hospital after getting antibiotics tablets for 7. days. Also oxygen levels had improved to 97% just before I left around 23:00 after antibiotics went in about 19:00.

I slept a little bit now & wide awake again after sleeping a lot the last few days. Felt the immediate change in my breathing being much easier while lying horizontal in bed.

Everything was very efficiently done, staff very busy but, nice & kind. I’ve never been more grateful for our NHS here in the UK.

I’ve seen healthcare in Hong Kong when my mum was dying of pancreatic cancer in 2015, diagnosed 01/06/15 & passed away 15/07/15. Sure, it’s very good for the rich but, for the average person it’s completely different. For starters, everything has to be paid for & you won’t even be admitted into hospital without paying first: 100 dollars; a bit less than, exchange rates, £10; 100 dollars per night thereafter & meds prices added on top of that. That’s the government hospitals for the average person. Private hospitals costing a lot more: not many but, the very rich can afford that. The doctors are nice & kind, in the main allowing for bedside manners but, the nurses very often are not.

Our NHS in the UK IS really good & completely free! We REALLY are very lucky & privileged to have the NHS!


----------



## grovesy

Lanny said:


> I just had a big scare today but, now safely back at home in bed. My blood sugars were rising fast all day on Thursday 14/05/20 despite me putting all of my insulin doses up & up all day. BS reached 15.9 after dinner & it took me all night of corrections to get that down, every 2 hours, until about 7am to BS 7.5 when I felt comfortable enough to sleep: it was going down so slowly. Got up today, 15/05/20 very late at 13:10 BS 11.2 & still very strong smell of sugar in my urine which was there all night every time I went to the toilet. Felt very rough & knew something was very wrong & it was no longer just hayfever anymore. Rang GP & he thought there was a slight chance I had CV19. An ambulance picked me up from home & took me to hospital. There was a clean side & a CV19 side. From answering questions in the ambulance they decided to take me into the clean side. Because of my history of tachycardia, bells palsy, temporarily stopped my breathing reflexes from working in May 2017, & asthma as well as being type 2 on insulin I had an ECG, chest x-rays where they wheeled the machine into my cubicle, not usually done that way & have to go from A&E to x-ray department & back, The doctor told me x-rays showed that I had pneumonia in both lungs but, worse in the left. They took blood tests to check oxygen levels in my blood immediately & they were the same 96% as was taken by fingertip pulse oximeter in the ambulance. Further tests for CV19, white blood cells counts etc. that I know, from previous admission for Bell’s palsy in May 2017, takes about 4/5 hours to do the blood work. It was a scary wait but, in the meantime they put 2 antibiotics injections into the vein Catheter in the back of my hand & 1 antibiotic tablet by mouth as well. I had a mask put on me by the paramedics in the ambulance that picked me up. They had to don protection gear too before putting my mask on & took me into the ambulance. Everybody in A&E had full protective gear on as well. Everything piece of equipment was throughly wiped down before & after using it. I felt scared AND also safe at the same time. Very odd feeling both at the same time. Blood tests taken around 18:00 & blood results came back around 22:30 & I didn’t have CV19 & my white blood cells count was normal. There were no ketones in my urine when I had to go on a commode, not allowed to use the toilets in the A&E as usually would do, but, blood test showed ketones of 0.1 just before I was discharged & left the hospital after getting antibiotics tablets for 7. days. Also oxygen levels had improved to 97% just before I left around 23:00 after antibiotics went in about 19:00.
> 
> I slept a little bit now & wide awake again after sleeping a lot the last few days. Felt the immediate change in my breathing being much easier while lying horizontal in bed.
> 
> Everything was very efficiently done, staff very busy but, nice & kind. I’ve never been more grateful for our NHS here in the UK.
> 
> I’ve seen healthcare in Hong Kong when my mum was dying of pancreatic cancer in 2015, diagnosed 01/06/15 & passed away 15/07/15. Sure, it’s very good for the rich but, for the average person it’s completely different. For starters, everything has to be paid for & you won’t even be admitted into hospital without paying first: 100 dollars; a bit less than, exchange rates, £10; 100 dollars per night thereafter & meds prices added on top of that. That’s the government hospitals for the average person. Private hospitals costing a lot more: not many but, the very rich can afford that. The doctors are nice & kind, in the main allowing for bedside manners but, the nurses very often are not.
> 
> Our NHS in the UK IS really good & completely free! We REALLY are very lucky & privileged to have the NHS!


Glad you are home and feeling a little better take care.


----------



## Browser

Horrible experience but good that you’re feeling better.


----------



## Carlos

I am trying to make up my mind about resuming my longer distance cycling. I would normally go for a 30 to 40 mile ride early on Sunday mornings, but I stopped doing that when the lock down started. I have continued riding shorter distances, but now that the exercise limitations have all been lifted, I would love to start the longer rides again.

My main doubt is whether this is a reasonable risk to take. I go out well prepared, so I can deal with mechanical issues if they arise, and I am careful with my bg levels. Having said that, there's still the concern of having an accident, which is unlikely, but can't be totally ruled out, so my doubt is if this very small risk becomes now more significant.

I am minded to go out tomorrow, but still have a niggling doubt. Anyone else in the same boat?

I should clarify that I ride on my own, leaving the house around 6:30 in the morning, so I don't have any social contact during the ride.


----------



## mikeyB

What is your niggling doubt, Carlos? if you would do it without this epidemic, your existential risks are the same if you have no social contact. If you accept those risks routinely, then do it.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

How frightening @Lanny. I hope you continue to recover, take care x


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Carlos said:


> I am trying to make up my mind about resuming my longer distance cycling. I would normally go for a 30 to 40 mile ride early on Sunday mornings, but I stopped doing that when the lock down started. I have continued riding shorter distances, but now that the exercise limitations have all been lifted, I would love to start the longer rides again.
> 
> My main doubt is whether this is a reasonable risk to take. I go out well prepared, so I can deal with mechanical issues if they arise, and I am careful with my bg levels. Having said that, there's still the concern of having an accident, which is unlikely, but can't be totally ruled out, so my doubt is if this very small risk becomes now more significant.
> 
> I am minded to go out tomorrow, but still have a niggling doubt. Anyone else in the same boat?
> 
> I should clarify that I ride on my own, leaving the house around 6:30 in the morning, so I don't have any social contact during the ride.


I suppose it depends what view you take on risk factors.
The risks and implications are both for yourself and for others.

The likelihood of having an accident may or may not be greater than pre-covid. There are some indications that people are having car accidents at the moment because they are driving more carelessly as they expect traffic to be lighter. But then again there are fewer vehicles on the road. There are also pedestrians walking into roads to avoid other pedestrians so actual likelihood of an accident is difficult to gauge.

The consequence of an accident however is more foreseeable.

1. An accident would increase your likelihood of interaction with people who may or may not be infectious.
2. An accident may result in you having to attend a hospital with the potential of more interactions with people who may or may not be infectious.
3. An accident may result in you needing to involve the resources of various support services.
4. However careful you are there is no 100% certainty that you are not yourself infectious as it is possible to be infectious without having symptoms and without developing an obviously identifiable bout of the covid flu - so there is that to factor in as well.

What you consider to be an acceptable level of risk will probably be very different from what someone else considers acceptable.  There will be people who wouldn't even hesitate and others who wouldn't even contemplate taking the smallest risk that they could avoid taking.  This is your choice to make and I don't think you should be swayed one way or the other by anyone. Do what you are comfortable with doing.


----------



## Carlos

mikeyB said:


> What is your niggling doubt, Carlos? if you would do it without this epidemic, your existential risks are the same if you have no social contact. If you accept those risks routinely, then do it.


The doubt is that the risk of ending up in hospital is the same regardless of the pandemic, so very low, but the risk once in hospital now is higher than before the pandemic.

Just cross posted with @NotWorriedAtAll. Thank you, I am leaning to still go and to see what the road conditions are like, and then see if I carry on or not.

The reason I want to go out is that it really helps my glucose control and mood.


----------



## mikeyB

I understand that worry, but it is groundless. Hospitals now are strictly divided between areas where CV patients are treated, and normal patients can go in bleeding with limbs hanging off without any risk of picking up the infection. Unless the bleeder in the next bed has it, of course, which is statistically very unlikely.

In addition, the road accident rate has plummeted. Now is perhaps the safest time to go out cycling on a Sunday morning.


----------



## AJLang

mikeyB said:


> I understand that worry, but it is groundless. Hospitals now are strictly divided between areas where CV patients are treated, and normal patients can go in bleeding with limbs hanging off without any risk of picking up the infection. Unless the bleeder in the next bed has it, of course, which is statistically very unlikely.
> 
> In addition, the road accident rate has plummeted. Now is perhaps the safest time to go out cycling on a Sunday morning.


Unfortunately not strictly true at the hospitals at the moment Mike. When my Mum’s friend had what sadly ended up being a fatal fall just a fortnight ago she was mistakenly put in a Covid ward - absolute no reason why should have been - it also meant that her family couldn’t visit her when she only had hours left to live.


----------



## Carlos

Well. I did go out and rode a thoroughly enjoyable 43 miles, I even inadvertently strayed into Warwickshire. Traffic no different than before the lockdown on the way out, ie, non existent at 6:45 on a Sunday. It got a bit busier later, but probably quieter than it would have been before the lockdown.

It's done me a world of good, and I think I will resume the Sunday rides, Covid-19 permitting.


----------



## trophywench

Oy! - Warwickshire isn't toxic!


----------



## Stitch147

Grass cut - check
Trevs hair cut - check
Delicious roast pork dinner consumed - check!
Ordered some meat from a local company that normally supplies pubs/cafes but they've been supplying anyone who wants to order from them since the lock down started. I ordered a pork loin from them last week average size was 4 - 5 kgs. Well I ended up with one that was just over 6 kgs! 4 good size joints and 12 chops later. Was delicious.
Before



After


----------



## silentsquirrel

Stitch147 said:


> Grass cut - check
> Trevs hair cut - check
> Delicious roast pork dinner consumed - check!
> Ordered some meat from a local company that normally supplies pubs/cafes but they've been supplying anyone who wants to order from them since the lock down started. I ordered a pork loin from them last week average size was 4 - 5 kgs. Well I ended up with one that was just over 6 kgs! 4 good size joints and 12 chops later. Was delicious.
> Before
> View attachment 14207
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 14206


We need a drool button!!


----------



## Carlos

trophywench said:


> Oy! - Warwickshire isn't toxic!


 Now you tell me.


----------



## eggyg

Managed to bag a Tesco Click
And Collect for this morning. Don’t know how but we did. Had to pick up between 10-12. I wasn’t going to go but Mr Eggy persuaded me to, haven’t been in the car for a while. It’s doing 30 days to the gallon at the minute! Anyways, back to click and collect story. Got there just after 10 no other cars there. Showed email confirmation through window, popped the boot, shopping in. Home. Fab! No contact whatsoever. On opening boot I noticed straight away a carrier with fish fingers and potato waffles in. Yep! Someone else’s shopping! Mr Eggy admitted he wouldn’t have noticed and would have brought it all in. Back to Tesco, we have a very common Cumbrian surname and there was 3 of us in that time slot, he had asked me my name, I said Elaine, we got Diane’s shopping! Boot emptied and refilled with our shopping. Home, shopping emptied and we found some frozen peas and Colombian Chocolate ice cream we hadn’t ordered but no vanilla Haagen Daaz, which we had, Mr Eggy’s guilty pleasure. I went back, handed over peas and choc ice cream and luckily Diane hadn’t been and our Haagen Daaz was still there! What a faff! I thought it was supposed to be less stressful! I’ve had a lie down with a wet flannel!


----------



## trophywench

I don't Like your post @eggyg - I'm still chortling!


----------



## eggyg

Had a good day today. Decided to do a long walk, local, door to door. Not ready for travelling far yet. Had to postpone it to after lunch as it rained this morning. Set off at 1pm, we were headed to the River Eden, Carlisle’s largest river, to get to it was an hours walk through uncharted territory, well it has been for the last 9 weeks. Yes, we had to venture amongst the people! We actually had to walk through housing estates, I was a bit nervous but the dull weather put the fair weather walkers off I suppose. Got to the river and veered off to a part we hadn’t explored, Mr Eggy said he used to fish there 50 years ago, but I’d never been. Apart from two fishermen out in their waders we didn’t meet a soul. Lots and lots of birds though. Swifts, sand martins, ducks and ducklings, geese and goslings, coots and cootlings?, swans, common sandpipers and a skylark. I was in my element. 10 miles all told, a wee bit achy but I’ve done my stretches so hopefully be ok tomorrow. I’m loving this unshielding!
Edited to add some cute photos.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> Had a good day today. Decided to do a long walk, local, door to door. Not ready for travelling far yet. Had to postpone it to after lunch as it rained this morning. Set off at 1pm, we were headed to the River Eden, Carlisle’s largest river, to get to it was an hours walk through uncharted territory, well it has been for the last 9 weeks. Yes, we had to venture amongst the people! We actually had to walk through housing estates, I was a bit nervous but the dull weather put the fair weather walkers off I suppose. Got to the river and veered off to a part we hadn’t explored, Mr Eggy said he used to fish there 50 years ago, but I’d never been. Apart from two fishermen out in their waders we didn’t meet a soul. Lots and lots of birds though. Swifts, sand martins, ducks and ducklings, geese and goslings, coots and cootlings?, swans, common sandpipers and a skylark. I was in my element. 10 miles all told, a wee bit achy but I’ve done my stretches so hopefully be ok tomorrow. I’m loving this unshielding!


Glad you had a good time. We did a longer walk yesterday (longer for us, I mean, only 6 miles compared with your 10!) and got far enough from civilisation not to meet anyone else. We came across a pair of canada geese trailing a load of fluffy goslings on a dewpond in the corner of a farmer's field. Never seen that before in our area. Also saw several hares in a couple of the fields, one quite close to, because we were downwind from it and kept still, and it had no idea we were there. Nearer home, grrrr, we saw a woman walking across a field in the middle of the crop (she was on a tractor track, but they tend to turn the corner before the end of the field and come back on themselves, so don't know how she was going to deal with that) and worse, she was letting her dog freerange through the crop, where there are larks nesting, by the sound of the twittering there’s been ever since early spring.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Glad you had a good time. We did a longer walk yesterday (longer for us, I mean, only 6 miles compared with your 10!) and got far enough from civilisation not to meet anyone else. We came across a pair of canada geese trailing a load of fluffy goslings on a dewpond in the corner of a farmer's field. Never seen that before in our area. Also saw several hares in a couple of the fields, one quite close to, because we were downwind from it and kept still, and it had no idea we were there. Nearer home, grrrr, we saw a woman walking across a field in the middle of the crop (she was on a tractor track, but they tend to turn the corner before the end of the field and come back on themselves, so don't know how she was going to deal with that) and worse, she was letting her dog freerange through the crop, where there are larks nesting, by the sound of the twittering there’s been ever since early spring.


The skylark we saw just kept fluttering up and landing a bit further away until we got nearer again. I hadn’t seen a one this year so was really pleased. Our geese were Greylag, only know that because I looked in my Collins when I got home! As for the common sandpipers I have never seen those before and asked the advise of a FB birdwatching group I’m a member of. The swifts were amazing to watch, so graceful, I could have watched them all day. No photos unfortunately, far too fast! Also saw this wader, still haven’t identified it!


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> The skylark we saw just kept fluttering up and landing a bit further away until we got nearer again. I hadn’t seen a one this year so was really pleased. Our geese were Greylag, only know that because I looked in my Collins when I got home! As for the common sandpipers I have never seen those before and asked the advise of a FB birdwatching group I’m a member of. The swifts were amazing to watch, so graceful, I could have watched them all day. No photos unfortunately, far too fast! Also saw this wader, still haven’t identified it!


Ooh, now that is an unusual wader!


----------



## trophywench

Not unusual for the Cattle Bird.   They do seem to like a paddle generally.

The water birds - ducks, geese and swans all seem to have had mega broods this year.  We follow a number of Vlogging narrowboaters on You Tube and we've noticed it - some years there will be just a couple of babes, but this Spring, all seem to have huge families in comparison!


----------



## Keith McMillan

I'm better in my mind now thank you everydayups.  I used to wake up feeling paranoid after being thrown into a scary new world, but that has subsided. I've seen others experiencing the same feelings. So these feelings are normal after all. I enjoy being solitary but I have learned how similar other people are to me. I feel up one day and down another but my poor brother in law is fighting COVID at home and his condition really does goes up and down. I am doing my best to fix his computer remotely because his livelihood is all in the machine. Hopefully it will make him calmer knowing it's being taken care of and it will remind me how to do my job since furlough began some time ago. 

I'm getting black market flour now and had Yorkshire puds on Sunday. Not great for the diet but once in a while.


----------



## trophywench

Keith - my Yorkshires are now very hit and miss, clueless why cos I used to have to detach them from the roof of my oven to get them out.  BUT - you know 'Aunt Bessie's' ones, the sort where you are buying frozen batter in tinfoil 'cups and bake them yourself? - well they are only 5g carb apiece and IMHO, *well* worth that expenditure!


----------



## Keith McMillan

Hi Jenny, Must admit to expecting fast food to be high in naughtiness. These light Aunt Bessie's are a big surprise to me! Have to find another naughty use for the flour.


----------



## Robin

Went for a walk today, and saw fields of butttercups. Bit of a startling sign, considering we live about as far away from the sea as is possible in the UK. (we were near the former tip, which I assume was in an old gravel/sand quarry)


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Went for a walk today, and saw fields of butttercups. Bit of a startling sign, considering we live about as far away from the sea as is possible in the UK. (we were near the former tip, which I assume was in an old gravel/sand quarry)
> View attachment 14246View attachment 14247


Blimey!


----------



## trophywench

Keith McMillan said:


> Hi Jenny, Must admit to expecting fast food to be high in naughtiness. These light Aunt Bessie's are a big surprise to me! Have to find another naughty use for the flour.



The minor snag is, you have to defrost 6 at a time in order to cook em!


----------



## Keith McMillan

Robin said:


> Went for a walk today, and saw fields of butttercups. Bit of a startling sign, considering we live about as far away from the sea as is possible in the UK. (we were near the former tip, which I assume was in an old gravel/sand quarry)
> View attachment 14246View attachment 14247


Good for the bees though.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

trophywench said:


> The minor snag is, you have to defrost 6 at a time in order to cook em!



Sounds very tough TW. I dont know how you cope!


----------



## trophywench

'Force' my beloved to eat 2 to my one, 2 whole days on the trot on two separate occasions per box.  Both got the process down to a T by now Mike!


----------



## nonethewiser

Going to have bbq this afternoon, meat bought from butchers yesterday so ready to go, outside its slightly breezy but sunny so looks like ideal weather.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Looking forward to another bank holiday weekend


----------



## nonethewiser

Slightly breezy turned to strong wind, still had bbq positioned it between back of garage & shed for protection, gas blow out twice but managed to cook food, needles to say we sat indoors.

Still blowing outside, looks set for day.


----------



## grovesy

Well I spent time porting up some rooted curti gas in the greenhouse because of the wind.


----------



## AJLang

I’m having a difficult time. On the 15th it was six months since Dad wrote to me saying that he wanted no further contact with me. I haven’t heard from my brother since then and I have the distinct impression that my Dad really stirred things up between me and my brother.
The time before when Dad had stopped talking to me my brother phoned me with a not very nice phone call and I think he is strongly influenced by Dad.
I transferred some money to my brother’s bank account on Thursday for his 50th birthday. I also text him but I’ve heard nothing. It has hurt me a lot.
im careful what I say/don’t say on Facebook because of relationship with my niece, his daughter.


----------



## AJLang

As the afternoon progressed my lovely Mark has got me doing things to cheer me up. I’ve painted on a 12x12 scrapbook page so that it resembles the squares on a chess board. I now need to turn it into a scrapbook page to remind me of when I saw Chess the Musical two or three years ago. It was its  first major London revival since it was first there in the early 80’s when I also saw it - at that time I had to find somebody with a credit card so that I could buy the tickets. Later in the afternoon I wrote some more of my creative writing assignment which will also be a section of a novel that I’m writing. Then Mark and I opened a bottle of champagne to celebrate him finishing a colouring book that he has been designing which will soon be for sale on Amazon. We may have not have left the house for a long while but we’re still having fun!


----------



## Robin

Win win, on this showery day. I went riding this morning, and managed to stay dry, and when I got home, it had rained and watered the veg plot for me!


----------



## Keith McMillan

Collected our Click and Collect, Dropped off the first two bags in the hall. Cream leakage all over the hall carpet and slippers. Went back to the car. Cream leakage all over the car boot. How they managed to put a pot of cream with the lid nearly pulled off in a customers shopping bag is one for the imagination.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Keith McMillan said:


> Collected our Click and Collect, Dropped off the first two bags in the hall. Cream leakage all over the hall carpet and slippers. Went back to the car. Cream leakage all over the car boot. How they managed to put a pot of cream with the lid nearly pulled off in a customers shopping bag is one for the imagination.



Oh no!!! What a complete nightmare!

Hope you managed to clear it up OK Keith. Reminds me of an incident we had with an old car when the kids were tiny - when almost a whole 4pint milk container emptied in the boot. We mopped up as best as we could, but there was a difficult um... ‘aromatic’ period for a few weeks afterwards despite copious antibacterial dousing, and we had to drive with the windows down for months. Fortunately the car was on its last legs, and we scrapped/traded it in soon after


----------



## Keith McMillan

Thanks for the empathy everyday. Another use for the dettox spray.
Yeah milk runs all over the place. Good enough excuse to buy a new car in my opinion.


----------



## Keith McMillan

AJLang said:


> I’m having a difficult time. On the 15th it was six months since Dad wrote to me saying that he wanted no further contact with me. I haven’t heard from my brother since then and I have the distinct impression that my Dad really stirred things up between me and my brother.
> The time before when Dad had stopped talking to me my brother phoned me with a not very nice phone call and I think he is strongly influenced by Dad.
> I transferred some money to my brother’s bank account on Thursday for his 50th birthday. I also text him but I’ve heard nothing. It has hurt me a lot.
> im careful what I say/don’t say on Facebook because of relationship with my niece, his daughter.


Sorry you went through some doldrums AJ. Maybe give the situation time to settle down - although I don't know the background. What I can say is keep up with dad. I lost mine suddenly when I was a teenager. I didn't see eye to eye with him at the time probably due to my hormones. I miss him very much 40 odd years later and older than he was then. AIso, I fell out with my sister over property recently and although I thought she acted badly at the time, one year plus later we are back talking. Keep the faith and pecker up.


----------



## brisr949

Feeling ok today, weather is nice so a bit of pottering in the garden.
I can't even remember now how long its been since i pretty much isolated myself and don't really want to count.
One strange thing and this is something i would never have dreamt of saying before is, i found myself missing the hospital yesterday, weird i know but for those 5 odd days i had lots of human contact and as most of the hospital is completely cut off from the covid wards it was in all essence quite normal in there and just found myself missing it.

Adam.


----------



## Browser

Being on my own for four years now, I haven’t really found lockdown too much of an ordeal. I really miss the physical hugs and cuddles with my son’s and daughter’s families but thank God for technology for visual contact. I have badly missed my regular golf and the social interaction that brings, but, happily, that is returning to Scottish courses, in limited fashion, fairly soon.
I get my shopping from the local Tesco store during the allotted time and I have a good neighbour who occasionally picks up things from further afield.
I’m not a gardener, but I have enjoyed taking a bit more care of it and have even dug over a couple of scruffy bits of my grass area ( a lawn, it is not ) and created areas for bushes and shrubs, scavenged from other parts of the garden. I’ve managed to pick up some plants from Tesco but the good news is that garden centres will soon be up and running. 
My biggest delight of this crazy time is the wild life, thriving in the garden. Occasional visits from hedgehogs, which I haven’t seen for years and busier, more unusual activity of a bigger variety of garden birds. Somehow the birds seem bolder and oblivious to my presence and there is even a male blackbird who flits around picking up scraps and approaches me so closely that is is almost taking food from my hand. The highlight was finding a kestrel eating it’s breakfast of a small bird at 6am the other morning. That’s only the second time in forty years I have had the pleasure of a bird of prey’s company in my garden. 
My BG has been fairly stable for the past while but I’ll soon know by how much as I have my postponed annual review in the next couple of weeks. Take care and stay safe, folks.


----------



## AJLang

Keith McMillan said:


> Sorry you went through some doldrums AJ. Maybe give the situation time to settle down - although I don't know the background. What I can say is keep up with dad. I lost mine suddenly when I was a teenager. I didn't see eye to eye with him at the time probably due to my hormones. I miss him very much 40 odd years later and older than he was then. AIso, I fell out with my sister over property recently and although I thought she acted badly at the time, one year plus later we are back talking. Keep the faith and pecker up.


Thank you Keith. I won’t go into the details but Das decided to cut contact with me and made it clear in a letter that he wanted no further contact with me. over the years he has said that it was my fault that my ex physically and mentally abused me and that is just one example. He lost our family home at one point due to his gambling and left my mum to sort everything out. He even escaped over the back fence leaving my mum to deal with the bailiffs when they turned whilst us kids were in the house. He has always gambled, has no intention of giving up and is emotionally manipulative. I stood by him, as did my mum and brother. When he cut contact with me the last time everyone, including best friends who have known me since we were children have advised that I don’t contact him - his frequent calls prior to that were making me ill with what he said. Anyhow I’m trying to move on, but it’s often not easy, no-one wants their family to cut them off. I’m just so lucky that I had a fantastic Mum, we did great things together and have a massive amount of good memories - but Dad would hardly let me visit her the last 2-3 months when she was dying.
I'm so sorry I’ve said far more than I intended. I’m really sorry that your Dad passed away when you were so young. xx


----------



## Michael12421

AJ - that was very brave. There will be a future of happiness for you I am sure, just as I am sure that you will encompass it. Good luck to you.


----------



## AJLang

Michael12421 said:


> AJ - that was very brave. There will be a future of happiness for you I am sure, just as I am sure that you will encompass it. Good luck to you.


Thank you very much Michael.


----------



## eggyg

Keith McMillan said:


> Collected our Click and Collect, Dropped off the first two bags in the hall. Cream leakage all over the hall carpet and slippers. Went back to the car. Cream leakage all over the car boot. How they managed to put a pot of cream with the lid nearly pulled off in a customers shopping bag is one for the imagination.


We once inadvertently left a pack of butter in the boot. We couldn’t understand the smell every time we got in the car. We only realised a week later when went shopping next time. All that was left was the packet!


----------



## eggyg

We haven’t left the house today even though it’s a calmer day. Reason being my recurring pelvis/ haematoma injury has reared it’s ugly head again. Probably due to the long walks we’ve had this week. I was in quite a bit of pain last night with it but haven’t really done anything today apart from a nice warm bath, so it does feel better. It’s almost 6 months since my fall and it’s still bruised, albeit nothing like it was, but still swollen somewhat. Very frustrating! Anyways, we’re having Greek night tonight, no smashing of plates or dancing will be partaken in, I’ve just made hummus and didn’t have any tahini in, I mean, come on, it’s standard store cupboard stuff isn’t it?  So I added peanut butter to the chickpeas instead, lots of garlic, lemon juice and olive oil and it’s perfectly acceptable. Mr Eggy is making pitta breads, the dough is just proving and I’m just about to make some tzatziki. I just love squeezing cucumber pulp in a tea towel, NOT! But hey, you can’t have a Greek meal without it. Yamas!


----------



## Keith McMillan

AJLang said:


> Thank you Keith. I won’t go into the details but Das decided to cut contact with me and made it clear in a letter that he wanted no further contact with me. over the years he has said that it was my fault that my ex physically and mentally abused me and that is just one example. He lost our family home at one point due to his gambling and left my mum to sort everything out. He even escaped over the back fence leaving my mum to deal with the bailiffs when they turned whilst us kids were in the house. He has always gambled, has no intention of giving up and is emotionally manipulative. I stood by him, as did my mum and brother. When he cut contact with me the last time everyone, including best friends who have known me since we were children have advised that I don’t contact him - his frequent calls prior to that were making me ill with what he said. Anyhow I’m trying to move on, but it’s often not easy, no-one wants their family to cut them off. I’m just so lucky that I had a fantastic Mum, we did great things together and have a massive amount of good memories - but Dad would hardly let me visit her the last 2-3 months when she was dying.
> I'm so sorry I’ve said far more than I intended. I’m really sorry that your Dad passed away when you were so young. xx


Dear, oh dear AJ. I feel very sorry for you, and your Dad has been very horrible. I hope you managed to say goodbye to mum. Hopefully your ex will be off the scene for good now. I can only hope that dad will change as time goes by and I expect you will do well to stay clear of him for a good while. The last thing you need are horrid calls right now. Yes move on I agree. A bit of talking therapy might help you but I'm not someone that can prescribe. It helped me once.


----------



## brisr949

Reading some posts on here has really tugged on my heart strings as i absolutely hate bullies in any shape or form and cannot wrap my head around how being physically/ mentally abused in any way can be your fault..i do hope that you know its definitely NOT your fault.
It sounds like he not only manipulated you but your dad too but i think now you have cut contact with the bully as time passes everyone  else will see the bigger picture and realise that you were indeed the victim in all this..sorry if ive rambled a bit and i hope you can find some support if you feel you need someone to talk too.

Adam.


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Keith and Bris. Apologies that I may have confused things but when I wrote Das it was meant to be Dad. I got the courage to leave my ex nearly 20 years ago but even last year Dad was saying what the ex did to me was my fault and it was my Dad who has done the numerous phone calls etc that hurt and upset me. The ex didn’t manipulate my Dad, my Dad just seems to hate me without saying it. My Mum said that I was to have her rings when she died - they weren’t worth a lot but had great sentimental value. I begged Dad to let me have them but my Dad refused to let me have them and sold them to a pawn shop despite having a good amount of money in his bank account..
You’re both right that I could benefit from talking therapy but I can’t afford the number of sessions that I would need and it’s not available on the NHS for me - I have asked.
But I count my blessings. As I said my Mum was great, my partner of 18 plus years is my wonderful rock and I have some extremely close friends as well as a wider range of wonderful friends. I was just feeling a bit low when I wrote my original post. Thank you for your support xx


----------



## SB2015

trophywench said:


> Keith - my Yorkshires are now very hit and miss, clueless why cos I used to have to detach them from the roof of my oven to get them out.  BUT - you know 'Aunt Bessie's' ones, the sort where you are buying frozen batter in tinfoil 'cups and bake them yourself? - well they are only 5g carb apiece and IMHO, *well* worth that expenditure!


I wasn’t aware that there was another way of making Yorkshire puds!!
Aunt Bessie has sorted out a successful recipe and I am happy to bow to her expertise!


----------



## SB2015

Sorry to hear what an awful time you have had recently @AJLang and also in the past.
I hope that it has helped you to write about it, and as @brisr949 has said, being a victim of bullying  is NOT  your fault.  It must be hard dealing with the attitude of your father and brother.  However their behaviour is not your responsibility.  You can only take responsibility for how you react.  Take care.


----------



## SB2015

We have had another glorious day in the garden.  We have finally accepted that there will be no more frost, and have taken some plants out of new tiny greenhouse and planted them out.  We have some black sunflowers in as well as courgettes.  We are not big gardeners but I think we have learnt a lot over the past few weeks, and as we are around a lot more we have been able to take out time.

Loving the birds.  The road we live on is a usually a lot busier and I realise that it is because of the quiet that we are so much more aware of the bird song.  We have a family of sparrows and the young ones really are like a bunch of teenagers, following each other around.


----------



## Stitch147

Weekend off work. Potted some plants
 in the garden that my mother in law have me, hopefully I won't kill them in a week!!! Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## SB2015

Stitch147 said:


> Weekend off work. Potted some plants
> in the garden that my mother in law have me, hopefully I won't kill them in a week!!! Back to work tomorrow.


The good weather and gardens are an absolute bonus at present.
Your plants will no doubt survive.


----------



## Carlos

Morning ride today, 36 miles with an incursion into Gloucestershire this time. Lots of cyclists about, as the wind finally eased a bit. Second ride in the afternoon, with our two daughters, who are becoming more and more confidence on their bikes.

BBQ tomorrow, looks like it is going to be a great day.


----------



## AJLang

Than


SB2015 said:


> Sorry to hear what an awful time you have had recently @AJLang and also in the past.
> I hope that it has helped you to write about it, and as @brisr949 has said, being a victim of bullying  is NOT  your fault.  It must be hard dealing with the attitude of your father and brother.  However their behaviour is not your responsibility.  You can only take responsibility for how you react.  Take care.


Thank you SB2015


----------



## grovesy

Done a couple of hours gardening getting my front border ready to plant up my bedding plants. Very hot work as it is south facing , having lunch break before going back out do the plant out.


----------



## Stitch147

SB2015 said:


> The good weather and gardens are an absolute bonus at present.
> Your plants will no doubt survive.


I hope so! I haven't got a very good track record when it come to plants. I killed a cactus once!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

AJLang said:


> But I count my blessings. As I said my Mum was great, my partner of 18 plus years is my wonderful rock and I have some extremely close friends as well as a wider range of wonderful friends. I was just feeling a bit low when I wrote my original post. Thank you for your support xx


Haven't been on for a while and just wanted to say I have read your posts and I absolutely respect your choices and admire your resilience under the circumstances.  It is a huge step to realise that someone we are programmed by instinct and expected by society to love does not have our best interests at heart and worse may wish us ill.  Removing oneself from that relationship is the only healthy option. Simply from logic if they are so negative about the relationship then there is no benefit to them to continue it and if the relationship damages you then there is every benefit to withdraw and stay apart.  The most important thing is to be kind to yourself and realise that there is nothing wrong or unloveable about you - the person who should have been your main source of safety and love is the one who has serious problems and it is no reflection on your value as a human being that they were unable to fulfil their role in your life - neither is it your job to make excuses for them nor to fix them.

Sounds as if you have plenty of people in your life now who recognise the unique and great person you are today and I can see you are bouncing back again now after a bit of a glitch. I think a lot of us are finding we have a lot of time to ruminate over stuff and with the various stressful situations happening I think many of us have had a few rocky patches where we felt a bit destabilised. Well done you for being incredibly self-aware and wise.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

This morning we were visited in our back garden by what Fawlty Towers fans will identify easily as a Siberian filigree hamster!!!

Very large glossy and bright eyed. At first I thought it was a kitten and then a squirrel until I spotted the tail.
Turns out it was not as clever as I'd thought to try and not waste the four years out of date peanut powder by sprinkling it around the potato plants as a mulch.

Apparently Siberian filigree hamsters are attracted from miles around by the smell of peanuts and peanut powder is like the smell of peanuts on steroids.

I have scraped the powder up and bagged it and put new compost over where it was to cover the last residues and strategically place peppermint teabags impregnated with menthol and extra peppermint oil to deter any further visits.

I was a bit rattled at first (see what I did there?)  but I'm okay now and henceforth shall be referring to our visitor as Basil.


----------



## SB2015

Stitch147 said:


> I hope so! I haven't got a very good track record when it come to plants. I killed a cactus once!


Just don’t tell your new plants about the cactus.


----------



## trophywench

Oh - I thought Siberian hamsters only ate assorted biscuits for cheese?


----------



## trophywench

I learn something new every day on this forum.  Hitherto I've always thought - from the very fist time I ever heard of them - that they only ever ate Biscuits for cheese!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

trophywench said:


> I learn something new every day on this forum.  Hitherto I've always thought - from the very fist time I ever heard of them - that they only ever ate Biscuits for cheese!


Yup. Me too


----------



## eggyg

I’ve been in shops!   Today Mr Eggy and I decided to have a walk into our town centre. It’s about 3 miles so we took a picnic, blanket and everything! It was quite a surreal experience, so quiet except for the queues outside the banks!I didn’t think folks went in banks these days. Anyhoo, set up the picnic blanket in the grounds of our beautiful cathedral, just the two of us and a nosy jackdaw. I’d like to say we had a bottle of bubbly and fois gras but we shared a can of Diet Coke that fell over, ham sarnies, packet of crisps and a KitKat. Classy! We then ventured into Boots for toiletries. All very well managed and was so quiet. Them Marks’ for some Piccolo toms and out local health shop for some wholemeal flour. All in all not too scary. Walked home, and laid on our loungers. Good day. Oh and the sun shone which is always a bonus.


----------



## Maz2

I am missing my friends, groups and meeting friends for lunches.  I met up with one of my friends in the park last week and keep in touch on private Facebook, email and phone.  Hubby working from home but am used to being on my own as he works and I am retired.

I am not as bored as I thought I would be.  I have cable TV so a fair choice, I love reading, cooking, walking.  That with housework and learning languages keeps me busy. I am a lover of puzzles too.  My Italian and German tutors are sending work through so that keeps me busy.  I do Spanish and French on my own.

Looking forward to seeing my friends again.


----------



## SB2015

Another glorious day.  I should have worn a hat!  I met a friend in the local park and ended up playing table tennis.  All very socially distanced.  Got home exhausted and suffering from the heat.  An hour in the cool solved that.  I love having an older house.

Also joined the DUK Big1 which was a Zoom meeting about tech available to manage our Diabetes.  An excellent opportunity to talk to people using looping as well as others pumping.  The next one is on mental health and well-being.

Tomorrow I need to find time to make a shade for our new greenhouse to avoid the pants getting too hot.


----------



## grainger

I’m definitely a mixture of highs and lows at the moment.

To be completely honest I’ve never been so exhausted in my life. It seems crazy given how everything has slowed right down but I don’t think my boys were given that memo... whilst gorgeous and amazing they are completely relentless. N has completely given up naps now and has decided being awake for 2 hours a night is the thing to do... he’s not upset or anything, just awake which means he wants one of us with him until he eventually crashes. J is great at sleeping but up before 7 no matter what and so full of energy it’s unreal.

Anyway, enough whining - the weather is gorgeous and we are slowly getting jobs done round the house before the builders can get started.
One thing I’m loving is the amount of time both me and the boys are getting with D.


----------



## SB2015

grainger said:


> I’m definitely a mixture of highs and lows at the moment.
> 
> To be completely honest I’ve never been so exhausted in my life. It seems crazy given how everything has slowed right down but I don’t think my boys were given that memo... whilst gorgeous and amazing they are completely relentless. N has completely given up naps now and has decided being awake for 2 hours a night is the thing to do... he’s not upset or anything, just awake which means he wants one of us with him until he eventually crashes. J is great at sleeping but up before 7 no matter what and so full of energy it’s unreal.
> 
> Anyway, enough whining - the weather is gorgeous and we are slowly getting jobs done round the house before the builders can get started.
> One thing I’m loving is the amount of time both me and the children are getting with D.


That sounds tiring @grainger, but great to have time together.
Enjoy another lovely day.


----------



## Eddy Edson

So here we broke our weeks-long virus-free record with a new case. 

A woman from the UK with a dying relative here in Adelaide managed to make her way to Oz on what must have been an epic journey these days. She landed in Melbourne, and went into 2 weeks hotel quarantine, like every "non-essential" new arrival. 

But her relative was in in extremis, and she managed to get a compassionate exemption to break quarantine & fly to Adelaide and avoid the next 2 weeks hotel quarantine she'd normally have to go through as an interstate traveller. 

At Adelaide airport she was tested as per protocol for recent international travellers.  Then she was allowed to go visit her relative, attended by border protection personnel, also as per protocol.  Because it was a weekend it seems it took ~48 hours for the test result, and it came up positive. Now she's in quarantine here, unable to see her relative, poor woman.

The tracers identified 19 people she had contact with since arriving in Adelaide, and they're in quarantine also.

This has generated a lot of angst, at least in the media. How could the govt allow this plague-carrier from a hotspot to sully our virus-pure state, when locals not able to attend bedside of dying loved ones etc etc (which is actually not true, here; there's never been that kind of restriction). 

Overnight, the CMO goes from being a hero to being an inept evil bureaucrat no doubt in cahoots with Dominic Cummings etc etc etc.

Anyway, it illustrates the immense effort that a really effective trace & isolate strategy requires: 19 contacts quarantined from a couple of days potential exposure ... Also, the need for fast turn-around on testing.

And more broadly, the difficulty of opening things up. In this state and a few others we're essentially virus-free now. There's political pressure on to open up state borders, but while little handfuls of community transmission are still being found in NSW and Victoria, the "clean" states aren't buying it. It's understandable, but there's an obvious risk that this kind of isolationist stance gets more and more embedded over time, which wouldn't be good.

Anyway, I wouldn't be thinking in terms of an Oz holiday anytime this year or next, probably ...


----------



## Beck S

@AJLang I saw that run of Chess too! It was brilliant, we were so glad we managed to get tickets.


----------



## eggyg

Wow! What a fantastic day, weather wise. First thing got into our small front garden before it got too hot. Tidied up the dead bluebells. Looks loads better. Had our lunch outside and then sat under the parasol reading our books. Had a walk about 5 to the pharmacy, slightly cooler. Had tea outside, watered pots and baskets and veg beds. Oh and I got a text today from the GP surgery to say I had an appointment on Tuesday for bloods for my belated diabetes review. It had originally been postponed to September. They must be quiet.


----------



## nonethewiser

Pleasant run out in car to Lakes, over fell past Caldbeck to Bassenthwaite on to Keswick then stopped in Penrith, Bassenthwaite lake busy, lay bys full folk on shore & in boats on water, Keswick quiet, weird seeing town centre empty.  Sun hot so air con full on in car, loads of cyclist around scenery beautiful as ever.


----------



## mikeyB

Sounds very much like a “let’s have a run around watching folk spread the virus”. Good job you didn’t drive the same distance north into Scotland, you’d have been stopped by the boys in blue.


----------



## trophywench

What other people do, is very often not what me and mine would choose!  If a place is packed, we're likely to drive past it and stop elsewhere instead.  If everywhere's packed turn round and come home.  Hitherto we've preferred going places eg Monday/Tuesday-Thursday rather than at weekends - but that's not likely to work either at the moment.


----------



## nonethewiser

mikeyB said:


> Good job you didn’t drive the same distance north into Scotland, you’d have been stopped by the boys in blue.



Eat their own over border.

Yesterday had nice run up to Alston then on to Penrith. Stopped for bite to eat next to where Hartside Cafe once stood, nowt left now as all knocked down & cleared, despite day view was spectacular as always, sitting having flask of coffee enjoying peace, being there is like sitting on top of world.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Bit of a damp and blustery weekend on the cards it seems.


----------



## Robin

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Bit of a damp and blustery weekend on the cards it seems.


The garden needs it, I keep telling myself. But it’s our first chance to see our son since March; we are visiting tomorrow to take him some plants that we divided off from some of ours, advise him on weeding and pruning his garden (he’s lived in a flat up to now) now that stuff has got leaves on and we can tell what it is, and have a picnic lunch there, possibly under umbrellas!


----------



## trophywench

Not happy about having to wear a face mask if I attend hospital - where the hell do such as I obtain a face mask which prevents ME from catching anything?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

trophywench said:


> Not happy about having to wear a face mask if I attend hospital - where the hell do such as I obtain a face mask which prevents ME from catching anything?



My understanding, despite the constant use of the abbreviation PPE, is that any face coverings the public are advised to wear are to stop spread FROM the wearer, not TO the wearer. The overall impact is to reduce the spread, particularly from asymptomatic folks?

Do DIY stores have any dust masks?


----------



## trophywench

Well obviously I wouldn't wish to pass anything on - but my understanding was that nothing WE can get our sticky paws on can stop us catching something so why the hell should I do this to marginally protect NHS workers/other patients, if I can't protect ME properly?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

trophywench said:


> Well obviously I wouldn't wish to pass anything on - but my understanding was that nothing WE can get our sticky paws on can stop us catching something so why the hell should I do this to marginally protect NHS workers/other patients, if I can't protect ME properly?



Well... i think its a bit like everyone taking their boots off in airports, and buying special micro-shampoos and toothpastes. Bearable inconvenience to the many, to prevent the potential ‘bad thing’ from the small monitory. 

Because ultimately everyone wearing facemasks in hospitals *includes* anyone who might be asymptomatically spreading it... and hugely curtails any coughed or spluttered (or simply spoken) fragments and and by extension therefore protects everyone including the uninfected wearers


----------



## atoll

trophywench said:


> Well obviously I wouldn't wish to pass anything on - but my understanding was that nothing WE can get our sticky paws on can stop us catching something so why the hell should I do this to marginally protect NHS workers/other patients, if I can't protect ME properly?


if you want to protect yourself ,currently the only way is to remain in isolation ,whilst you meditate or pray for a vaccine.
the WHO believe the disease will  become endemic in the population,no doubt killing millions untill a vaccine or treatment is found.
the new normal will be localised lockdowns to stop virus hotspots getting out of control.
this will continue untill herd immunity is achieved,then the virus would become like any other infectious disease where periodic outbreaks occur as resistance drops in the population.


----------



## Eddy Edson

atoll said:


> the new normal will be localised lockdowns to stop virus hotspots getting out of control.
> this will continue untill herd immunity is achieved,then the virus would become like any other infectious disease where periodic outbreaks occur as resistance drops in the population.



The "new normal" maybe looks more like what's happening now in places like Oz: a case is detected; contacts traced and quarantined; if necessary a workplace, aged care facility, whatever is locked down and extensively tested. With good tracing and quarantining, doesn't have to rise to the level of locking down a region, just individual cluster locations. 

Of course you need to get community transmission down to low levels for this to work, and the test & trace operation has to move very quickly. It basically involves treating the thing like eg ebola, SARS, MERS or whatever.

So latest example: household contact from a cluster in Melbourne missed by tracing crosses closed border into Queensland under a dispensation for seasonal fruit pickers. There he develops symptoms, gets tested and comes up positive. Emergency declared in Queensland: tracers go to work; several dozen contacts from planes, buses, family, workplace quarantined and undergoing testing; pop-up testing facility backed up by extensive public info campaign established in the town where he went to work. So far all negative. I guess if widespread community transmission was found in the town, it would be locked down, but that doesn't seem very likely at the moment.

A major effort, like you would make for ebola etc, possible because this guy was the only local transmission case (ie not a quarantined international arrival) detected in the last few days.


----------



## eggyg

I’m worried as the R rate has gone over 1 in the North West where I live. Cumbria is one of the worst areas for cases and that may or may not have anything to do with the hordes of visitors to the Lake District. I could drive to a lake in 20 minutes but I won’t and haven’t. We have seen all our children and grandchildren this week which was lovely but I now feel anxious about it and don’t want to go far now. It’s Mr Eggy’s 60th birthday in 2 weeks time, day after Fathers Day, and the girls will want to visit of course but I’m getting really worried about it. Hopefully in two weeks time numbers will be down further and the R number down also. Fingers crossed. It’s times like this I wish I lived on a remote island where isolation is the norm!


----------



## jacob.p

Hi all,

I am enjoying lockdown in a strange way and i think that is because i am pretty introverted, definitely not sociable so i having more time on my own. I do find moments of struggle in isolation but i just keep going. What has been the most difficult things for me are being a Counselling and Psychotherapy student with all lessons going online and i normally see my counsellor face to face once a week but that too has been bought online. Sometimes my internet is bad so it is hectic sometimes. 

I have bought myself a punch bag to keep me entertained and is keeping me active and a cross-trainer which is coming next month which i look forward to using. We have also got an almost 9 week old kitten, Molly and she is hectic so she has been keeping me busy haha.


----------



## Browser

I enjoyed a garden visit from my son and family this morning - first time we’ve been together since lockdown started. It was lovely to see my grandchildren playing in the garden and to enjoy each other’s company ‘three dimensionally’. Oh for a return to normality.


----------



## Carlos

Middle daughter back to school today, she is year 6. We are not sure how good an idea opening schools is, but at least our area is quite low incidence, so lower risk, and she was very keen to go back, with this being her last year in this school.

We are keeping evaluating the situation, and we will pull her out at the first sign things don't look good.


----------



## grovesy

Went to Garden Centre at opening at 8.30 opening , saw no other customers.  Tried to go Saturday afternoon but as it shares ground with B&Q and was quite crowded  carpark so did not get out.


----------



## atoll

Eddy Edson said:


> The "new normal" maybe looks more like what's happening now in places like Oz: a case is detected; contacts traced and quarantined; if necessary a workplace, aged care facility, whatever is locked down and extensively tested. With good tracing and quarantining, doesn't have to rise to the level of locking down a region, just individual cluster locations.
> 
> Of course you need to get community transmission down to low levels for this to work, and the test & trace operation has to move very quickly. It basically involves treating the thing like eg ebola, SARS, MERS or whatever.
> 
> So latest example: household contact from a cluster in Melbourne missed by tracing crosses closed border into Queensland under a dispensation for seasonal fruit pickers. There he develops symptoms, gets tested and comes up positive. Emergency declared in Queensland: tracers go to work; several dozen contacts from planes, buses, family, workplace quarantined and undergoing testing; pop-up testing facility backed up by extensive public info campaign established in the town where he went to work. So far all negative. I guess if widespread community transmission was found in the town, it would be locked down, but that doesn't seem very likely at the moment.
> 
> A major effort, like you would make for ebola etc, possible because this guy was the only local transmission case (ie not a quarantined international arrival) detected in the last few days.


that might work on islands and areas of low density population with non porous borders,as long as you quarentine all visitors but not really realistic globally where there is a land bridge,high density population like europe,the americas,africa and asian landmass.
the disease will become endemic unless there is a mutation or vaccine.
mass testing and quarentine where people live on less than a few dollars a day is just not realistic


----------



## KARNAK

trophywench said:


> Not happy about having to wear a face mask if I attend hospital - where the hell do such as I obtain a face mask which prevents ME from catching anything?



Don`t worry about it Jenny, when I got there they asked me to take mine off, wouldn`t mind I wasn`t wearing one.


----------



## Eddy Edson

atoll said:


> that might work on islands and areas of low density population with non porous borders,as long as you quarentine all visitors but not really realistic globally where there is a land bridge,high density population like europe,the americas,africa and asian landmass.
> the disease will become endemic unless there is a mutation or vaccine.
> mass testing and quarentine where people live on less than a few dollars a day is just not realistic



You forgot to mention the mystical virological powers of kangaroos.

Anyway, tell that to the African countries which have dealt with ebola ...


----------



## Michael12421

Not doing too badly at all.  Summer is now here and, joy of joys, a lot of restrictions have now been eased.  My car which has been idle for 14 weeks has now been jump started and a friend is using it to go back and fore to work so that the battery is fully charged.  Then it has to go in for its long overdue ITV (MOT) but the authorities here have been very considerate during the pandemic so I doubt if I will be penalized (watch this space). Then I will be able to go to Ubeda and ram-raid ALDI, I'm running out of things which although not essential are sorely missed. Now, if only they sold pork pies my happiness would be complete - but they don't.


----------



## Carlos

Michael12421 said:


> Not doing too badly at all.  Summer is now here and, joy of joys, a lot of restrictions have now been eased.  My car which has been idle for 14 weeks has now been jump started and a friend is using it to go back and fore to work so that the battery is fully charged.  Then it has to go in for its long overdue ITV (MOT) but the authorities here have been very considerate during the pandemic so I doubt if I will be penalized (watch this space). Then I will be able to go to Ubeda and ram-raid ALDI, I'm running out of things which although not essential are sorely missed.* Now, if only they sold pork pies my happiness would be complete - but they don't.*


Don't they have empanadas in Andalucía?


----------



## Michael12421

Yes of course, but they are almost exclusively, here at least, filled with tuna.


----------



## atoll

Eddy Edson said:


> You forgot to mention the mystical virological powers of kangaroos.
> 
> Anyway, tell that to the African countries which have dealt with ebola ...


if african countries were left to deal with ebola,god help us all,they might have local african primitive public health workers and government fixers,but the UN,WHO,international red cross and medecine sans frontiers ,who fund,organise ,supply and provide health care specialists are mostly responsible for the good outcome so far.
left to themselves we would be back in the dark ages


----------



## Carlos

Michael12421 said:


> Yes of course, but they are almost exclusively, here at least, filled with tuna.


Ah, the Macdonald's of empanadas, have to go to Galicia to have proper ones.


----------



## Stitch147

Tired.com!!!
That's how I feel. We're short staffed due to some staff being on furlough. I'm still playing dodge the customer, some are great, some are idiots! But I'm still here, still breathing, just knackered.


----------



## SB2015

Stitch147 said:


> Tired.com!!!
> That's how I feel. We're short staffed due to some staff being on furlough. I'm still playing dodge the customer, some are great, some are idiots! But I'm still here, still breathing, just knackered.


Sleep well.


----------



## KARNAK

Stay safe Stitch thanks for helping during silly times.


----------



## eggyg

I entered my first supermarket today since 18th March. Aldi. Was nearly having a panic attack on the walk down. No queue, very quiet, well stocked. Screens up at tills, hand sanitizer and  spray for baskets etc, 2 metre markings all over the store. Only problem was an ejit decided to ignore that and started loading their shopping on the belt just behind me !


----------



## Robin

It looks like we will be able to form a 'bubble‘with our son, after today’s announcement. We saw him for a socially distanced picnic and gardening session in his back garden last weekend, but I was itching to get the pruning shears on to his hair! I managed to restrain myself, but am looking forward to meeting up and being able to give him a haircut before it turns into a complete mullet!


----------



## SB2015

Robin said:


> It looks like we will be able to form a 'bubble‘with our son, after today’s announcement. We saw him for a socially distanced picnic and gardening session in his back garden last weekend, but I was itching to get the pruning shears on to his hair! I managed to restrain myself, but am looking forward to meeting up and being able to give him a haircut before it turns into a complete mullet!


Things are changing so quickly now.  I think so many are after the family bubble.
I am very much looking forward to a haircut soon.


----------



## Stitch147

SB2015 said:


> Things are changing so quickly now.  I think so many are after the family bubble.
> I am very much looking forward to a haircut soon.


I so need a haircut. My hair hasn't been this long in ages!


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> It looks like we will be able to form a 'bubble‘with our son, after today’s announcement. We saw him for a socially distanced picnic and gardening session in his back garden last weekend, but I was itching to get the pruning shears on to his hair! I managed to restrain myself, but am looking forward to meeting up and being able to give him a haircut before it turns into a complete mullet!


How have you decided between your children? Does your daughter not live on her own? My mother in law, who lives on her own, has  four sons, four daughter in laws and seven adult granddaughters living in the area. Two daughter in laws have parents who live on their own too. We can’t make a bubble because of our vulnerablity so we’re out, my sister in laws will of course want to make a bubble with their parents and their hubbies will want to want to make a bubble with their mother. The granddaughters have to choose between two grandparents.  My eldest daughter has a recently widowed mother in law ( April) who is incredibly lonely, so she can’t see her grandmother as her hubby will want to visit his mother and take the children. It’s very complicated if you have a large family like ours.


----------



## Robin

eggyg said:


> How have you decided between your children? Does your daughter not live on her own? My mother in law, who lives on her own, has  four sons, four daughter in laws and seven adult granddaughters living in the area. Two daughter in laws have parents who live on their own too. We can’t make a bubble because of our vulnerablity so we’re out, my sister in laws will of course want to make a bubble with their parents and their hubbies will want to want to make a bubble with their mother. The granddaughters have to choose between two grandparents.  My eldest daughter has a recently widowed mother in law ( April) who is incredibly lonely, so she can’t see her grandmother as her hubby will want to visit his mother and take the children. It’s very complicated if you have a large family like ours.


Ah, it was an easy decision, because my daughter lives 6 miles away, and my son is an hour away, so it’s easy to pop up for a quick socially distanced walk with daughter between the showers, and I will see her every week at riding, now that group hacks and lessons are allowed. (Although it seems strange arriving at the stables in separate cars).

Im glad we don’t have any difficult decisions, with having to choose to see one relative, to the exclusion of another, that must be so hard. But hopefully in another couple of weeks, it might be relaxed a little bit more.


----------



## eggyg

Robin said:


> Ah, it was an easy decision, because my daughter lives 6 miles away, and my son is an hour away, so it’s easy to pop up for a quick socially distanced walk with daughter between the showers, and I will see her every week at riding, now that group hacks and lessons are allowed. (Although it seems strange arriving at the stables in separate cars).
> 
> Im glad we don’t have any difficult decisions, with having to choose to see one relative, to the exclusion of another, that must be so hard. But hopefully in another couple of weeks, it might be relaxed a little bit more.


That’s good thinking. I really don’t know what’s going to happen with MIL. Would it be cruel if we didn’t tell her about Boris’ new “ rule”, she doesn’t watch the news, “ it’s too depressing”?  
Good luck with the garden shears, Mr. Eggy nearly has a mullet!


----------



## trophywench

We aren't be going to be told by Boris what if anything we can do about a bubble until next week.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Had a lovely dog walk today with one of Marv‘s favourite doggy friends, and a friend I’ve not seen or had the chance to catch up with since lockdown began.


----------



## Robin

Son is home, in the favoured 'Bubble'. I’m sharpening the garden shears ready to cut his hair. I find I've forgotten how to cook for more than two people, I keep needing to check quantities (and really it’s like cooking for 4, he’s got hollow legs). We are planning a socially distanced walk and tea in the garden with daughter coming over tomorrow, I've had to remember how to make a cake! I've warned her, if it rains, we three are disappearing inside, and she can shelter under the porch! (how to endear yourself with your family!)


----------



## Chris70

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Just checking in folks.
> 
> Hope everyone is coping, and has managed to find the level of separation/isolation that they are happy offers them reduced risk, while also allowing life to continue.
> 
> Anyone found any particular difficulties or (even better) any unforeseen benefits and opportunities from this peculiar stage in all our lives?
> 
> Any top tips to share?
> 
> Any long-forgotten hobbies being resurrected?
> 
> Is ‘working from home’ working out (if you’ve been able to arrange that?)
> 
> Any book or box set recommendations?
> 
> Hang in there folks. It will all be over by Christmas (as they used to say in the war!)


Getting bored but no rush to go back to work I’ve nearly decorated the whole house lol I’m running out of things to do I’m trying to get into some exercise but I’m failing at that


----------



## trophywench

I could do with some slabs laying if you're anywhere near N Warwickshire and want summat to do that involves physical effort and intelligence!  LOL  (only little ones, just great thick Stonemarket 'sandstone'  3ft x 2ft ones....)


----------



## Chris70

trophywench said:


> I could do with some slabs laying if you're anywhere near N Warwickshire and want summat to do that involves physical effort and intelligence!  LOL  (only little ones, just great thick Stonemarket 'sandstone'  3ft x 2ft ones....)


I did my patio last year that was a good work out lol
Sorry I don’t live nowhere near you


----------



## atoll

Had a trip to the dentist yesterday to finally have a molar out that has been troubling me since march ,which twice had to be treated with anti-biotics during lockdown .

All very surreal ,only the 1 dentist,1 tech and the reception nurse  in full PPE operating the practise, only 1 patient at a time that would normally have 3 dentists and many victims in the waiting area.

First real close contact with other humans since march 11,fingers crossed no further complications other than soreness.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Here we are again...

Plus ca change and all that.


----------



## eggyg

Trying to stay positive but have to shield again, although we can go out to exercise this time. Thank goodness.  Took an hour to do an online Tesco shop this morning and needed to get enough for 16 days as can’t get another slot until then! Pain in the butt! But the good news is BoJo had “promised” that the most vulnerable will be vaccinated by mid Feb! Yeah! I’ve got my sleeve rolled up already.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Glad to hear you got a slot @eggyg 

I suspect they will become as rare as hen’s teeth again. 

Hope your nod for the vaccine comes through speedily.


----------



## SB2015

We are walking every day and staying positive, so far.
We are doing a family challenge to recreate a walk we did in 1955 from London to Wales, as my parents couldn’t afford the train fare, so decided to walk.  We are each doing local walks of the same cumulative distance.  We will then assemble for the final mile once we are allowed to.

I hope that you get your call for your vaccine jab soon @eggyg


----------



## Ditto

I have to go out to pay the bills. I don't want to. I'd rather do full on shielding which is what Mum's supposed to be doing. I'm not quite sure what shielding is. I need to google. I waver from 'sod it' to pure fear.


----------



## eggyg

SB2015 said:


> We are walking every day and staying positive, so far.
> We are doing a family challenge to recreate a walk we did in 1955 from London to Wales, as my parents couldn’t afford the train fare, so decided to walk.  We are each doing local walks of the same cumulative distance.  We will then assemble for the final mile once we are allowed to.
> 
> I hope that you get your call for your vaccine jab soon @eggyg


That sounds great fun. We’ve walked everyday this year except for Monday gone as we couldn’t get out the front door for sheer black ice! OMG! Treacherous! Done 27 miles since New Years Day and everyday had been icy and or snowy!


----------



## Ruby/London

I have been doing pretty okay but decided I needed to come back to the Forum as my T2 self management plan has gone a bit to pot since going into lockdown.  For me, lockdown seem to translate into some unwritten law that said I could eat biscuits on a daily basis and I also developed a craving for cheese and onion crisps - something I have never eaten in my life! Consequently, my blood pressure, cholesterol and blood sugar level is climbing back up.   Some days the grind of home working in mental health is hard... but it is not impossible.  Me and mine are safe and well and compared to so many, we are doing fine.  I am committed to getting back on track by my next check up so as to avoid going on to statins.    
Reasons to be grateful: home, health and family.
Reasons to be cheerful: Rewatching Black Books, The Queens Gambit, Shitz's Creek (Netflix,) The Repair Shop, The Great British Sewing B, Staged series 2 (BBC) 
Guilty pleasure: Just watched the first episode of Pooch Perfect on BBC1
Things to look forward to: Six Nations Rugby (Feb), going on holiday - anywhere! Uninstalling bl**dy Zoom!


----------



## Felinia

I was struck down with my 3rd bout of illness in 11 weeks, on Christmas Eve.  This time the GP ordered loads of tests including HbA1C which was taken at the height of the illness.  In 11 weeks it has shot up from 66 to 88, despite losing 22 pounds and not eating hardly at all for 3 weeks.  I was appalled.  So Metformin doubled and I see the DSN on 22 January. The tests showed renal problems and I was put on a very powerful antibiotic, with nasty side effects.  Fortunately follow up tests showed the renal function was recovering.  An old GP friend of a friend says illness can play havoc with blood glucose and I'm hoping that's the case.  Meanwhile, I'm staying in and ordering from my Farm Shop delivery service, coming 12 and 26 January.  I've got boxed DVD sets and my genealogy to keep me amused.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Unfortunately I've had two hospital admissions in October and November due to infections, I was signed off for a month after the last one and went back to work in December. I have another appointment next week for on going 'ladies' issues.


----------



## grovesy

We were finding trying to get for walks where we normal go, where used to take our dog was getting stressful trying to avoid people and many not attempting to distance. The last few days we have taken to walking around the estate footpaths which surprising has less people but the roads are nearby are as busy with traffic as normal.


----------



## Maz2

I have to be honest I am now becoming weary with it all not seeing friends.  This to me is an existence rather than life.  Thankfully, I am not alone.  Thank goodness for the vaccine.  At least there is some light at the end of the tunnel.

I am not bored as I have plenty to do but, being a people person, I long to go back to my groups and my friends.


----------



## SB2015

Knowing that this is likely to a longish lockdown, I have now put in a bit of structure to my week

I have daily Pilates via Zoom.  I Know that I could do this without a class but I lasted about three days right at the start last March and then it was so easy to find other things to do, or think up an excuse.
I was looking forward to a music course with Helen Chadwick (have a look at _The Truth_) on composition and improvisation.  Now there is a course online for six weeks
I usually attend a couple of weaving courses each year with friends.  Next weekend is the first of these which has now moved online.  I am not sure about this one, as it is good to be able to see what others are doing and learn from each other, but I am happy to give it a go.  
I will look forward to not using Zoom but it is amazing how things have been adapted.  Like you @Ruby/London I am looking forward to the next Staged.  I am not giong Otto get bored, but I do look forward to being able to meeting others again, and a good hug.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

I am missing occasional Diabetes / Forum meetups now. Seems ages since I’ve seen any of you In Real Life


----------



## SB2015

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I am missing occasional Diabetes / Forum meetups now. Seems ages since I’ve seen any of you In Real Life


Me too.  This will pass and it sounds like we need one in Bristol as well as descending on @KARNAK .

The virtual ones have been fun and will be good to keep going during the lockdown  if we can.


----------



## louloulou

I am doing ok was poorly over christmas told my doggy ha cancer and lost my parents dog last night he had to be put to sleep feel very depressed as seeing 2 parents crying and cant help them heart breaking


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Sorry to hear you’ve been so poorly @Felinia - glad upur renal function os recovering. Hope the tweaked meds see a reduction on your A1c next time around.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

louloulou said:


> I am doing ok was poorly over christmas told my doggy ha cancer and lost my parents dog last night he had to be put to sleep feel very depressed as seeing 2 parents crying and cant help them heart breaking



Sorry to hear this @louloulou - dogs really are part of the family and their loss can be felt every bit as keenly as people.


----------



## Robin

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I am missing occasional Diabetes / Forum meetups now. Seems ages since I’ve seen any of you In Real Life


It was a year ago this coming weekend that we met in Bristol, and that’s the last time I saw my sister in the flesh as well. I still have a couple of books and a plastic food container that she lent me then!


----------



## Felinia

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Sorry to hear you’ve been so poorly @Felinia - glad upur renal function os recovering. Hope the tweaked meds see a reduction on your A1c next time around.


Thanks - so do I!!


----------



## Sally71

This lockdown probably won’t make a vast amount of difference to me, all I go out for these days is a) work (primary school), b) food shopping, c) daily walk and d) ferrying daughter to and from school.  Hubby has been working from home since last February all bar a week in Italy in August and a couple of visits to companies elsewhere in the UK just before Christmas, so that isn’t going to change.  Work wise I’m now on a rota 2 weeks on 2 weeks off so don’t have to go in until the 18th.  Daughter is still going to school, she is vulnerable at the moment with mental health issues and one of the SENCOs told me that she could definitely stay in school, so she’s in a freezing classroom with a random selection of other children (luckily one other girl in her year who she’s reasonably friendly with), doing the same online work as everyone else but on a rubbishy school computer, and having to take a packed lunch now too as they’ve closed the school kitchens down. But it’s still better than being stuck at home according to her, school work should be done at school!  No school buses running either so we’re having to be taxis but it’s only a 10 minute journey each way so not bad.  In fact in a way it’s better for her as there are less people and private car journeys instead of noisy buses!

I can cope with being stuck at home most of the time, I’ve never been much of a party animal anyway, I don’t even really mind not having holidays.  But I do miss just having the option of having a day going to the cinema and doing some shopping if I feel like it, and not seeing family is the hardest bit.  Just before Christmas daughter and I drove 85 miles to Cherwell Valley services on the M40, my parents did the same (because it’s almost exactly half way between us) and we spent 15 minutes in the car park chatting and swapping Christmas presents, and then drove all the way home again!  We all agreed it was worth the effort though, that was the first time we’d seen each other in person since February.  I haven’t seen my brother and his family since Christmas 2019!

I know we’re lucky though, both still have our jobs and we don’t know anyone who has died from this awful virus, fingers crossed it stays that way, although I know you can’t be too careful.  Thank goodness the vaccines are here now, light at the end of the tunnel maybe!


----------



## KARNAK

I don`t mind being home alone, gives me time to plan my future, can`t wait until the next Bristol
meet up really could do with it, I went to a funeral last week so sad wasn`t sure whose it was
until the fire brigade turned up so glad my phone alarm button worked.


----------



## Fagor

I'm doing Ok, but feel a bit guilty for everyone affected.

I am retired and lead a simple lifestyle from choice. I've always lived alone and practised social distancing (though it didn't have a respectable name till Covid) for many years. It sounds anti-social but not everybody is extrovert. 

So I am not too bothered but immediate concern is possible empty shelves. Supplies if had to self-isolate might be a problem as I prefer to eat a lot of salady things, but do keep a stocked freeze. I bubble with my sister who lives nearby, but not been to see other sister or relatives since March. Didn't see them often but it was a trip out for a walk and visit. Shopping didn't bother me, but it was a chance to get a tasty treat and lunch out, but little pleasure in that at present. The other down-side is no face-to-face diabetic clinics, delay (understandable) in post-cancer op scans (all clear) and fear of getting infected by non-maskers'. On the up-side, seen dentist (losing fillings & breaking teeth) and I now have cappuccinos' on the beach twice a week, weather permitting (it's proper coffee from a mobile takeaway all socially-distanced) - doesn't take much to make me happy-ish.


----------



## Robin

Fagor said:


> I now have cappuccinos' on the beach twice a week, weather permitting (it's proper coffee from a mobile takeaway all socially-distanced) - doesn't take much to make me happy-ish.


Good job you’re not in Derbyshire, that might be classed as a forbidden picnic!








						Covid: Women on exercise trip 'surrounded by police'
					

The two women were given £200 fixed penalty notices after driving five miles to go on a walk.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Fagor

Yea - if I still lived in Stockport, I might well have been caught sneaking to the hills.

But it's only a few minutes to the beach on foot and within my local area.


----------



## helli

I am fed up but know it could be worse. 

My job is based from home so I am used to not seeing colleagues face to face very often. But I am used to getting out to visit customers which means some fun (and some not so fun) travel. Last year, before the shot down, I visited Virginia, Florida, Stockholm, Helsinki and Newcastle and was looking forward to some more travel. Now I see them on Zoom (or the equivalent) where it is much harder to build up a rapport and chat over lunch. 

We usually enjoy a few holidays each year combining sun, good food, walking and a bit of culture. This year we were lucky to have a week self catering in Wales in September where we walked every day and avoided towns, cities and cafes. 

Socially, I am missing my friends. Over the summer we had a few walks to catch up but then they went into Tier 3 (we were in Tier 2) so we couldn't meet. 

I have met up with my parents a few times on the top of a windy hillside for a walk but even that wasn't possible for Christmas so I still have a pile of presents for them. We do our best with weekly Zoom calls with the whole family so one positive is that I have spoken to my brother much more than usual 

I enjoy cooking but I also love trying different food and having days off from the kitchen. We have tried to have one take away a month but it is not the same as visiting the more bohomenian ends of town and walking into the cafe that looks and smells interesting. 

As the nights are dark and cold, I have not been getting out much but I have discovered Zwift to keep up some exercise. It is not the same as the three Spin classes I would go to each week. There's no banter or strange music or united hatred of the latest workout our instructor has planned. 

But compared to key workers, homeless, elderly, parents, children, students, .. I know I am incredibly lucky and I feel guilty about being fed up. 

Overall, I think someone else summed it up well by describing it as existing rather than living. Hopefully, there will be an end and we will look back, be grateful we have got through it but maybe carry on some of the habits we have picked up on the way like weekly family Zoom sessions and destroying the environment with near-weekly flights.


----------



## nonethewiser

Maz2 said:


> I have to be honest I am now becoming weary with it all not seeing friends.  This to me is an existence rather than life.  Thankfully, I am not alone.  Thank goodness for the vaccine.  At least there is some light at the end of the tunnel.



Getting same way mate, hard not to effect mental health no matter how positive you try to be, sure we will all appreciate good times more when they return.


----------



## Stitch147

Tired.com
Want to get back to some normality. 
I want a holiday. 
I have 2 weeks off in march when we would normally go to lanzarote, I dont think that's gonna happen this year. 
Work is stressful, so many people still off which means we're doing extra.
Sorry for the moan, I know a lot of people have it worse than me.


----------



## Ditto

I'm missing Blackpool!


----------



## Docb

There you go @Ditto.  Taken last week. You are not missing much.


----------



## nonethewiser

Ditto said:


> I'm missing Blackpool!



There in summer, not been for 20+years since kids were little. 

Got shock how place is run down, lots of boarded up b&b's hotels shops, nowt to do with covid as some looked like they'd been that way for years, won't be going back but shame as had some good times there.


----------



## trophywench

We went for the lights a few years ago - soooo disappointing all in all.  Hardly a tableau in sight.  A shadow of its former self.   Pete spent all his childhood annual holidays in Blackpool - great gangs of extended family descending on the same guest house year after year that week and his Grandma was Treasurer and everyone paid her in weekly instalments - including the spending money so nobody went short or couldn't go somewhere whilst there - the kiddies also paid instalments out of their pocket money.  All had a whale of a time.

My trips there have been sporadic though I had been inside my mum in the January before I arrived in the April - her mother who they lived with had just died and the family doctor told dad she needed a holiday, could he afford to take her somewhere?  Where on earth would be open in January though?  Blackpool was about the only choice and they both swore they'd never go back and didn't!


----------



## Inamuddle

Last March I was yeah I am going to tidy the whole house, decorate, sort out the garage, finish all the craft projects i have started, cook healthy meals everyday.
Now i live in a worse mess, shout at my other half, ate cheese and crackers and spent this afternoon watching football ffs!


----------



## mikeydt1

just busy here with various jobs.  anyone like to do the vacuuming for me more than welcome.  budgies never think of me when they are chucking stuff around.


----------

